# Never seen TOS scenes...Part 1



## Warped9

I have a similar thread to this running over on the TBBS art forum, but I'm aware that while many posters here may be _Star Trek_ fans you may not frequent that site. And so I'd like to share with you some photomanipulated images that I hope you'll enjoy and feel free to comment on.

The gist of it is images depicting aspects of _TOS_ that we never saw most likely due to time and budget constraints but also possibly because the F/X resources of the time simply weren't quite up to it without perhaps a lot more time and money, if even that. I'll also post some stuff speculating on how things might have been like if circumstances had evolved somewhat differently.

Some of these images may already be familiar to you, but hopefully many will not. I hope you enjoy them. 
 

First up:

What if "The Cage" had sold _Star Trek_ as a series...









Just before events in "The Cage" there was supposedly an incident at Rigel 7. Here the _Enterprise_ is engaged in her maiden battle. The Witch's Head Nebula in the background is actually near Rigel....\









Tweaking Pike's bridge to reflect a post "Cage" period with a refit ship, an Andorian security Officer and red support shirts(!)...









More detailed Briefing Room aboard Pike's ship...









Tweaked beauty shop of Pike's _Enterprise..._


----------



## Griffworks

Say, those are pretty kewel! If those are yours, good job! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Four Mad Men

They are definately his and speaking as someone who has kept up with the TBBS thread let me just say that there are plenty more where those came from. Yes, plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Warped9

And so continuing my original speculation. Assuming "The Cage" sold the series and the first season actually ran in 1965-66. NBC likes the show and the first season ratings aren't bad, but Jeffrey Hunter and the producers have creative and contractual differences and NBC thinks the show needs tweaking. William Shatner replaces Jeffrey Hunter and much of the cast save Leonard Nimoy as Spock is recast. The backstory is that the second season takes place several years after the first season events and Shatner's Capt. Kirk has replaced a now promoted Fleet Capt. Pike. The look of the show for the 1966-67 season is very much like the first except for some tweaked sets and uniforms yet pretty much still like "The Cage."

The new Captain with one of his yeomans. And this Kirk looks rather better without gunk in his hair...









A young Lt. Uhura reports aboard for duty...









Newly assigned aboard Dr. Leonard McCoy as Chief Medical Officer...









The _Enterprise_ is coming out of warp near the galaxy's edge...









Scanning ahead and deciphering the lost _Valiant's_ recorder marker...









The _Enterprise_ hits the enrgy barrier at the galaxy's edge with distant galaxies visible far beyond...









This is an early collection of before-and-after shots...


----------



## capt Locknar

Awesome stuff. Can't wait to see more


----------



## Warped9

After a good second season in 1966-67 Paramount is unusually generous and boosts the production budget and brings the show back for a third season in 1967-68.The sets and costumes are tweaked and even the 1701 filming miniature is updated. The backstory is that Kirk and crew are granted a choice assignment and that the ship is refit for a 5-year voyage of deepspace exploration.

A better shot of the _E_ as the _Fesarius_ approaches...









The original Balok puppet hasn't really held up well after all these years. But what if they'd done something different, something that would really have given Lt. Uhura a reason to cringe... Of course the network brass are thinking, "WTF, Roddenberry! Are you trying to give our viewers a coronary?"









The original Romulan Bird of Prey maneuvering near comet Icarus 4...


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

The _Galileo 7_ plummets in towards a crashed landing...









The _E_ peels away and gains altitude from Captain Christopher's F-104 Starfighter interceptor...

















The _E's_ high warp slingshot maneuver around the Sun...

















I don't think we're just outside L.A. anymore...









A harangued Captain trying to enjoy a meal...









The _E_ leads the Federation fleet back to Organia...









...and faces the Klingon fleet awaiting them...


----------



## Griffworks

Keep 'em comin', dude! I love it! :thumbsup:

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

Thanks. The shots don't always work out as I'd like or as I initialy envision. To some extent it is very much trial-and-error.

In the above imagined scene from "Errand Is Mercy" I've tried to include some diversity of Federation ships, but unfortunely in an effort to compromise between a more believeable look and being dramatic the differencces may not be readily apparent. In my mind the ships would actually be farther apart (after all these are starships, not sailing galleons), but then they'd be near wholly indiscernible. I include only one _Constitution-_class configured exactly like the _E_ as depicted during the series production. I added a couple of 2nd pilot versions of the cruiser as well as some cut-and-paste destroyer/scout classes. You can see it if you look closely. Believe it or not there are also a couple of starships in there thaat are practically indiscernible from the background stars.


----------



## Warped9

From "Balance Of Terror" the _Enterprise_ warily approaches the mortally crippled Romulan Bird of Prey...









What you may or may not be able to see is that a portion of the Romulan ship has been wrecked on her port side nacelle and wing, perfectionist that I am to add detail even if I'm the only one who may know it's there.


----------



## capt Locknar

Am I the only one having trouble viewing this thread. None of the pictures are loading now and it seems it is only doing it on this thread. All other threads load fine but this one for me.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Thats very odd. I'm checking in from work on my break and it's working for me. If you like you can also see some of these in my tsame titled hread on the TrekBBS Trek Art Forum.


----------



## Griffworks

I can see it just fine and I'm at home. 

I picked out the destroyer/scouts in the "Errand of Mercy" fleet pics. I make out at least two, if not three. I was kind of surprised you didn't include similar stuff in the Klingon fleet. BoP's or some of the SFB Klingon ships would've been kewel, IMNSHO. 


Great work, regardless! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

I neglected to mention in my earlier post regarding the _E_ approaching the damaged BoP that unlike my other photomanipulations the _E_ in this one was originally rendered by *Kirkunit* over on the TrekBBS. He generously allowed me the use of some of his cgi renders which I then retouched to make it look more TOS originated.


----------



## capt Locknar

Hiya,

Well tried this thread again and now all I get is the first picture and nothing else again. this is really irritating the hell out of me cuz from what I saw before this started to happen was some damn good stuff. Its downloading the first pic and then thats it. For some reason it stops at 25 items remaining to download. I've restored the Internet Explorer program, ran Virus Scan 6 times, adaware a couple times, restarted the computer and Modem about 50 times and the same thing. I'll try checking it out on the trek BBS but we'll see lol.


----------



## capt Locknar

Well tried at the Tbbs too but no luck. It seems to keep locking up while downloading the images from here http://img49.photobucket.com/albums/v149/warped9/STE-BAOn1.jpg Beats me......


----------



## Warped9

Well it sounds like the problem may be from your end because I haven't heard of anyone else experiencing any difficulty and I certainly have no problem seeing everything. I'm assuming you have a high-speed connection, right? Then I don't know what the problem could be. Are you registered on the TBBS?--that could preclude you from seeing things there I suppose.


----------



## capt Locknar

Thats what I thought until I went to some other Threads to see if the pics weren't downloading there too. I tried the Need a Bigger boat thread on the PL forum since thats got some good pics there too but alas I could see them. Kind of interesting that its only happening on this particular thread. Thats whats confusing the hell out of me lol. And yeah, running a cable modem here.


----------



## Warped9

Well this is really odd. I've also gotten into the habit of posting slightly smaller images too. It makes the people happier at photobucket.com and also makes it easier for folks wanting to see the picks here and on the TBBS.

Well if you cannot sort it out I suppose I could share some of the pics with you via email.


----------



## capt Locknar

Hiya,

If you don't mind that would be great. The ones that truly interest me are the ones with ships in them. I never cared much for anything but the ships lol. 
You can email me at [email protected] and I appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## capt Locknar

For some reason avatars aren't showing up now either, mine or anyone elses. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Warped9

Okay the problem really does sound like it's at your end somehow. I have noticed that on very rare occasion I cannot see someone's link or posted pics, but then I also suspect the problem may be in the link itself or some wierd incompatibility between the link and your particular browser. I've seen this happen at work and only on very rare occasion at home. You said you've run virus scans so I wouldn't know what to suggest there.

You might try something else. I happen to have three browsers installed--I know, wierd. My iMac came with Explorer 5 already installed, but while Ex5 is accepted practically universally I find it to be a lousy and slow browser overall. I had then installed Netscape 7 as my default browser and kept Ex5 for those sites that I come across that are hostile to anything else but Explorer (it happens, a site like Lavalife being a good example). Netscape is faster and more pleasing to use overall, but sometimes some sites don't like it and if I really have to go there than Exploer comes in handy. But then last year Apple released its own browser Safari that blows Netscape away never mind Explorer. Now Safari is my default browser, but I still have the other two just for the rare occasion when Safari isn't accepted by a site I need to go to, but this happens very rarely. My point though is that sometimes I cannot see things due to the browser incompatibility with a site or a link.

Perhaps you could try another browser, either an updated version of what you currently have or something else altogether. Perhaps Netscape or Mozilla or Opera.


----------



## Griffworks

I still see everything just fine, Avatars included. 

Have you cleaned out your cache lately, Dave? That could be a part of it. That or possibly a problem w/your video card...? Heck, I don't know. I'm just reaching at this point. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

I've been a bad boy.  Okay I have been posting _a lot_ of pics recently and so I negligently exceeded my bandwith. But I've taken care of it and things will be back to normal within a day or so. Sorry for the temporary inconvenience.


----------



## capt Locknar

Hiya Guys,

Thanks for all the tips. I can build computers like crazy but when it comes to the actual programs I'm not worth a damn lol. I am a bit behind on browsers, running IE 5.5 and all, 6.0 just busts my butt and I don't like it lol. I hate to take away from all the great pics Warped9 has been posting but I wanted to see them too lol. Anyway I'm sure I'll figure it out and turn the thread back over to the pics lol. He did send me some of them in an email and they do look great. Keep up the good work. I like seeing them.


----------



## Warped9

Here's a straight-up beauty shot. I tweaked another one of *Kirkunit's* cgi renders to compose this pic...


----------



## Warped9

Here's a hypothetical scene from James Blish's cool 1970 novel _Spock Must Die!_ wherein a transporter experiment goes awry and creates a duplicate or mirror Spock! In this version of the scene Kirk has had them wear different uniform tunics to tell Spock One and Spock Two apart.


----------



## capt Locknar

Well I don't know what was going on the past couple days with my computer but when I visited today all pics came up within a half a second. REALLLLLY STRANGE. 
Maybe my computer had some borg nanites in it or something lol.

REally great shots.


----------



## Warped9

This just says it all. A hypothetical 2nd season...


----------



## Warped9

Rare shot from early days...


----------



## John P

Warped, what's that big-ass rectangular thing hanging down under Capt Christopher's F-104? The main landing gear door?










The only thing under the plane should be the small blade-shaped ventral fin.
http://www.nature-adventure.de/SPACETOURISM/Images/F104%2011.jpg
http://www.f4aviation.co.uk/airshow03/riat/partthree/f104.jpg
http://www.arknext.com/gallery/photo/ad03/image/da_ad03_22b.jpg

EDIT: never mind, ya fixed it


----------



## Warped9

^^ Hmm. Weird, but I do recall it being part of the original image. Well it's easy enough to fix. I'll tend to it. Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass

Is it just coincidence that an F-104 _STARFIGHTER _ was sent after a _STARSHIP_? :freak:


----------



## Warped9

^^ I know I always thought that was rather cute, but who can say whether it was intentional or whether they just used whatever fooyage they could get their hands on.


----------



## Warped9

Diplomatic call to a Federation world...


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> Warped, what's that big-ass rectangular thing hanging down under Capt Christopher's F-104? The main landing gear door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing under the plane should be the small blade-shaped ventral fin.


Fixed. Take another look.


----------



## Warped9

Pretty straight forward panning shot of the Pike era _E_ in orbit...


----------



## Warped9

From "The Doomsday Machine."

The cold dark hulk of the once mighty _Constellation..._ 









The _E's_ phaser volleys are ineffective against the planet killer...









Trapped...









The crippled _Constellation_ still magages to aid the trapped _E..._









Decker's final act...


----------



## capt Locknar

Awesome


----------



## Warped9

Commodore Wesley's wargames attack squadron peels off to engage the _Enterprise..._ 









The _Lexington_ is in the foreground, _Excalibur_ on the left, and the _Hood_ and _Potemkin_ are in the background bringing up the rear.


----------



## Warped9

Okay, this one is a lark and somewhat off-topic and farther afield.

Kirk and Spock warily investigate a seemingly derelict spacecraft...









However.._beware of the ever lurking carrot people!_ :lol:


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> Okay, this one is a lark and somewhat off-topic and farther afield.



While thinking off topic and farther afield, how about Kirk as a Native American (from 'Paradise Syndrome') on the Ponderosa with the Cartwrights?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

The b&w treatment makes this look really vintage.  

Isolated from the _Enterprise_ and stranded on an inhospitable alien world Captain Pike comes across a mysterious alien vehicle...









A tip-of-the-hat to classic '50s science fiction.


----------



## Warped9

This is essentially a quick-and-dirty throwaway shot to get a sense of what a TOS era field jacket could have looked like. Although this effort is crude I still think that a more royal blue than gray jacket with more shaped tailoring and more detailing would have looked rather sharp.


----------



## Captain April

Here we see the Enterprise entering the Uncharted Territories....


----------



## John P

Holy frell!


----------



## Warped9

Sometimes re-envisioning something just requires a modicum of tweaking. Here's my take on what our first view of the _Botany Bay_ could have been like. Here it looks truly adrift and directionless and we can also clearly see evidence of damage at the aft end...


----------



## Warped9

And something a little more grandiose...









And the _Woden_ in "The Ultimate Computer" should not have been a simple reuse of the _Botany Bay._ This serves to illustrate my point although I'd really rather have used something else...









Those high ceilings were a little hard to believe, and it would have been nice if some more variety of colour could have been employed to depict different decks and using colour to make the ship somewhat less sterile for voyages of extended duration. Decks would have been padded and/or carpeted to be easier on the legs and coloured differently on different decks: varied shades of green and earth tones to evoke unconcious evolutionary memory of walking on Earth. Similarly the ceilings could have been softly lit and ceiling colour could have been done in shades of blue to stimulate the idea of open sky overhead. We know the ship supposedly had day and night cycles where the lighting levels would vary, although perhaps less so in vital operational areas such as the bridge and engineering for example. And those more functional areas could also have the more familiar red (or yellow or green) structural members overhead.


----------



## Warped9

_Wargames!_ 

The M5 computer unleashes the _Enterprise's_ firepower...

















Finally the M5 finishes off the _Excalibur_ as she attempts to withdraw...


----------



## Warped9

A rarely seen class of starship...


----------



## Warped9

_Transfer of command._ 

Captain James T. Kirk assumes command of the _U.S.S. Enterprise_ from newly promoted Fleet Captain Christopher Pike...


----------



## Captain April

{Comments deleted as they are no longer relevant.}


----------



## Warped9

Captain April said:


> Hmm.
> 
> It'd be better if we could see Kirk's face.


I'm working on it. This is a first effort.


----------



## Warped9

On the eve of the newly refit _Enterprise_ embarking upon her 5-year voyage Spock converses with a visiting Fleet Captain Pike...


----------



## Warped9

A klingon battle cruiser appears near deep space station K-7...


----------



## Warped9

_Deep space rendezvous between Federation starships..._


----------



## Warped9

The _Enterprise_ is swarmed by Romulan warbirds battering her with their brilliant green energy salvoes...


----------



## Warped9

A Klingon battle cruiser approaches on an attack run at high warp...


----------



## Warped9

The hampered _Enterprise_ desperately tries to maneuver on impulse while the Klingon warship attacks at high warp...









The often mentioned but never before seen aft phaser fired in self-defense...


----------



## Warped9

"Beyond The Farthest Star..."


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ LOL! Excellent!


----------



## Warped9

Lee Marvin guest stars as a hard-bitten tough-as-nails son-of-a-bitch starship captain....and his men will parade through hell for him...


----------



## StarshipClass

LOL! GREAT STUFF!^^

Need a shot of several starfleet captains in the bar from 'Court Martial' and put John Wayne's face on one, Lee Marvin's on another, Charleton Heston's on one, etc.


----------



## Warped9

After reading Alan Dean Foster's wobderful adaptations of the TAS episodes I've always thought some of those episodes would have made decent live-action episodes.

After escaping from the _Enterprise_ with Nurse Chapel as hostage Harry Mudd makes a poor choice of landing site...









The _Enterprise_ encounters an immense, exotic and ancient alien starship...









Kirk confronts the shape-changing alien Vendorian from "The Survivor."









Spock, Uhura and Sulu have traced a Slaver stasis box to an icy planetoid aboard the shuttlecraft _Copernicus..._ 









At the end of the 5-year mission Kirk and Spock visit the city of Shi-Khar on Vulcan...


----------



## Warped9

Honor Blackman's guest appearance proves once and for all that there indeed were women starship captains in TOS' era...


----------



## StarshipClass

Great stuff! I like Blackman's Kirk-like hairdo.

The Vendorian shot looks great with the ships pics on the wall!


----------



## Warped9

The _Enterprise_ encounters a strange apparition in deep space...









The image of the _E_ is originally a cgi render by *Kirkunit*.


----------



## Warped9

Evenings on alien worlds...

"The Conscience Of The King"









"Spock's Brain" (why, oh, why couldn't they have least given this episode a better name :lol: )


----------



## Warped9

What if after _ST - TMP_ we'd gotten another tv series instead of a collection of movies and _TNG.?_ 

Encountering a Klingon squadron...









A new Romulan threat...









And like nothing ever before seen...


----------



## John P

There's something missing in the Honor Blackman picture. In fact there are a COUPLE of something's missing .


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> There's something missing in the Honor Blackman picture. In fact there are a COUPLE of something's missing .


I know. I'm working on it, er them.


----------



## John P

Is that Shatner's body her head's on? That's just ... disturbing ... :freak:


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> Is that Shatner's body her head's on? That's just ... disturbing ... :freak:


"Turnabout Intruder" redux. :lol:


----------



## SJF

Great work, W9! I liked the extra details you put in the conference room in "The Survivor". :thumbsup: 
Sean


----------



## Warped9

As some of those visiting here may or may not know I've been running a similar thread over on the TrekBBS in the Arts forum. It's been running a little longer over there and so far there has been over 11,500 views to the thread.

A discussion has been going on recently regarding the difference between my approach of enhancing TOS images (essentially adding visual texture and density while remaining faithful to the original aesthetic style and design) and "improving" (so to speak) the images by adding extra elements that are obviously additions to make TOS look more alike contemporary Trek F/X. The essential distinction as I see it is that I try to follow through on the original conceptual intent while the other approach is simply to add stuff to make it look more contemporary.

A good example as I see it of enhancing TOS are the projects by *FourMadMen* and Phil Broad who are both endeavouring to reconcile the external and internal mock-ups of the TOS shuttlecraft trying to make it a more believeable vehicle while still remaining faithful to what was seen onscreen. The other approach would simply add external/internal detailing and contemporary F/X.

The issue was raised that some of my renders are not really apparent in regards to what I changed. I actually take that as a compliment since a seamless enhancement is what I was trying for, effectively trying to make it look as if it had been that way all along. This approach follows in the footsteps of the _TMP DE_ dvd and certain aspects of the enhanced original _Star Wars_ trilogy.

On that note I thought I'd post a few examples to illustrate what I've tried to do in each image. Observations, comments and critique is welcome.

Kirk's quarters from "The Corbomite Maneuver." Here I've tried to overcome the sense of austerity and sterility in the scene. The images added on the walls are meant to suggest and reinforce Kirk's passion to explore exotic "strange new worlds" and his romanticized thirst for adventure. I've also made the colours less intense yet richer and made the image slightly less bright and more shadowed to create a warmer atmosphere...









The Bridge in "The Corbomite Maneuver." The images over Uhura's station depict the sectors of space she is monitoring as well as the alien starship _Fesarius_ from which they are receiving signals. In a moving image I'd even suggest the images would have more of a video look and that the images are changing to suggest other things go on. Over the Engineering station Scotty is able to fully monitor all ship's systems and status. Different parts of the overhead schematic could be highlighted alternately to suggest diffect sections being monitored possibly in sequence. Everything is done to wordlessly reinforce the events transpiring in the story. Again the colours have been muted slightly yet made richer, particularly the reds, and the scene is warmer and less sterile with less brightness and more shadow from slightly heightened contrast...









From "The Trouble With Tribbles." The obvious intent is simply to make the ship and station seem more credible with more colour and shadow and less brightness. There's also the suggestion that the two objects are not in perfect attitudinal alignment...









From "The Ultimate Computer" depicting Commodore Wesley's wargames attack squadron. The evident intent is to make the shot more dynamic. More contrast and less brightness as well as using different versions of the cruiser-class starships and shown in differing attitudes. They are also spaced somewhat more credibly apart and staggered...









Admittedly in the last shot I'd like to have included two destroyer-class starships for more diversity instead of simply using four cruisers.


----------



## StarshipClass

I like your ideas and the way you execute them. 

I especially like your inclusion of different versions of the _Constitution_-class ship in the last shot.

Your altered bridge shot makes TOS look a lot more like the movie versions 'bridging' the gap, so to speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

It has been suggested on the TrekBBS that my photomanipulations really don't go far enough in improving the TOS F/X. And so in the spirit of trying to do more I've decided to address something in "Arena." After all these years the original Gorn design is really no longer credibly menacing and realistically would never make an experienced officer like Lt. Uhura cringe and recoil in revulsion. And so here are some examples of updated images that are more genuinely menacing and better rationalize Uhura's revulsion...









Frankly I think the last image is the most frightening.


----------



## Warped9

If the series had continued might we have gotten to see an alien command rank Starfleet officer? I wish I knew who to credit for the original render of the Andorian, but I've taken the liberty of borrowing it to depict an Andorian Starfleet Commodore...


----------



## John P

Did you make Christopher's avatar over on TrekBBS? With the kitten climbing Valdez Rocks? :lol:


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> Did you make Christopher's avatar over on TrekBBS? With the kitten climbing Valdez Rocks? :lol:


No, wasn't me.


----------



## capt Locknar

Ya Know something I was always interested in seeing was the Stargazer in action. Showing that Phaser Turret underneath in action would be interesting.

Love the work though. Really intrigues the mind


----------



## Warped9

Kind of a throwawy shot. I've tried to modify the nacelle end caps as well as the lower saucer contour (although not really apparent here becasue of the contrast), but here is Pike's _Enterprise_ on approach to Talos 4...


----------



## Warped9

I really would have preferred if McCoy had been in "Where No Man Has Gone Before."


----------



## uss_columbia

I love the "scary" gorn images! Funny stuff!


"Frankly I think the last image is the most frightening."

I dare not speak my guess; who is it in the last picture?


----------



## Warped9

uss_griffin said:


> I love the "scary" gorn images! Funny stuff!
> 
> 
> "Frankly I think the last image is the most frightening."
> 
> I dare not speak my guess; who is it in the last picture?


The most dreaded alien force ever encountered. It calls itself...Rick Berman.


----------



## Warped9

History 101: Captain Picard uses the holodeck to visit the Kirk era...









And decides to indulge in a little fantasy...


----------



## Four Mad Men

Nice work. That second image disturbs me in a way I can't put into words, but nicely done nonetheless.


----------



## Warped9

Four Mad Men said:


> Nice work. That second image disturbs me in a way I can't put into words, but nicely done nonetheless.


Hmm. Perhaps because Picard may decide to call for a conference even as they're just about to be blown out of the sky?


----------



## ClubTepes

Warped9, great stuff. I've had an idea kicking around in my head that you might be interested in. I'm not a photoshop guy so its beyond me. But I'd love to see it, maybe someone would like to try it.

Imagine if the Yellow (command), Blue (science/medical), Red (communications/Security) concept carried over into the movies after TMP. Take the TWOK crew shot and turn each jacket into their respective departments colors to be more like the TOS uniforms. All colars and colored striping should go to white as on Kirks uniform. (or black !? as on the TOS uniforms)

I hope somebody tries it, I think it would look sharp.


----------



## StarshipClass

ClubTepes said:


> Warped9, great stuff. I've had an idea kicking around in my head that you might be interested in. I'm not a photoshop guy so its beyond me. But I'd love to see it, maybe someone would like to try it.
> 
> Imagine if the Yellow (command), Blue (science/medical), Red (communications/Security) concept carried over into the movies after TMP. Take the TWOK crew shot and turn each jacket into their respective departments colors to be more like the TOS uniforms. All colars and colored striping should go to white as on Kirks uniform. (or black !? as on the TOS uniforms)
> 
> I hope somebody tries it, I think it would look sharp.


That is one _COOL_ idea! :thumbsup: 

I've been thinking of a wraparound/jacket of the Kirk prototype uniform that Charlie X wore but done in division colours. Your idea actually makes more sense. It would be more transitional and allow an easy 'undress' uniform of a black T-shirt, short or long sleeved, perhaps with an insignia or patch on the chest.

I do some sewing occasionally so I might actually sew something like that up.


----------



## Warped9

It may not look as good as you think. Someone on the TrekBBS actually did this it it didn't look all that great, but much of it may have had to do with the shades of colours they used.


----------



## BEBruns

Hope you don't mind me getting in on your act, Warped, but here's a quick and dirty manip I did with a frame grab downloaded from trek5.com and modified in Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Nice job. I've never been fond of the TWoK-TUC uniforms, but they look much better in blue than red.


----------



## BEBruns

And here's McCoy in a Command uniform.


----------



## Warped9

Here's my take on it. The command gold has to be softer. Spock is back in his science blue. McCoy's medical division is now green to distinguish the life sciences division from the other scienc departments. Chekov, who is now in security, has a darker red than the other support services.









I still don't like the design of the TWoK uniforms. They look so throwback and look more like a dress uniform than a casual, easy-to-wear everday duty attire.

And what if TNG had followed TOS more faithfully...


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> And what if TNG had followed TOS more faithfully...



Looks good (as does all your work!), but could you give Wesley a more irritating color to match his personality? :lol:


----------



## Warped9

^^ What would really make this work even better would be to erase Wesley completely and recast Troi and Tasha Yar with better actresses as well as strive for better writing overall.


----------



## Warped9

Tweaking _ST-TMP._ I know Decker is supposed to be command, but I just wanted to show a little variety and speculate on what things might have looked like if they'd followed TOS more closely...


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> ^^ What would really make this work even better would be to erase Wesley completely and recast Troi and Tasha Yar with better actresses as well as strive for better writing overall.



Instead of removing Wesley, replace him with SpongeBob Squarepants. Angelina Jolie could be the new Yar, and Dr. Phil would be good as Troi.


----------



## Warped9

Tweaking the colours. The gold is softer, the red is darker and the blue is darker and softer...


----------



## uss_columbia

ClubTepes said:


> Imagine if the Yellow (command), Blue (science/medical), Red (communications/Security) concept carried over into the movies after TMP. Take the TWOK crew shot and turn each jacket into their respective departments colors to be more like the TOS uniforms. All colars and colored striping should go to white as on Kirks uniform. (or black !? as on the TOS uniforms)


Actually, the "undershirt" is color coded. If you lose the jacket and add an insignia to the undershirt, the uniform looks almost like the first/second pilot uniforms. In my imagination that's what they really do for general duty. The jackets are just for away missions and formal occasions.


----------



## ClubTepes

Warped,
GREAT JOB. I'm impressed how quick you whipped this up. Thank you.
I like the suggestion someone made of the black undershirt vs. a white one.
Then guess I'd make the right shoulder strap black as well.
And I do like the idea that this uniform should be a dress uniform and not a duty uniform.
Once again, nice job.


----------



## Warped9

CGI ship by *Kirkunit* and image by me.


----------



## Warped9

Here's another look at alternate TWoK uniforms...


----------



## Warped9

And just a straight beauty shot from a hypothetical Phase II series we sadly never got ...









And a tweaked Pike era _E_ and how it might look like in a revisited Pike era series...


----------



## Warped9

Another look at what _ST-TMP_ could have looked like...


----------



## BEBruns

Great work, Warped. How do you find time to do all this?

I think your changes to TMP shows that there was nothing wrong with the design of the costumes, it was just the colors. I know on the DVD commentary, Robert Wise said he wanted the light colors so the emphasis would be on the actor's faces. It seems to me they had just the opposite effect.

I also like the changes to the WOK costumes. I've always thought the palette of that movie relied much too heavily on the color red. 

As for the TOS costumes, I seem to remember reading somewhere that the colors were chosen so they'd look different in black and white. This is the same reason Spock's makeup was light green rather than the dark red as in Roddenberry's original proposal.


----------



## Pygar

Do you only work on Trek stuff, or could I send you a pic or two of Erin Gray in her "Wilma Deering" spandex? Always wondered what her costumes would have looked like in different colors... or black...


----------



## Warped9

Pygar said:


> Do you only work on Trek stuff, or could I send you a pic or two of Erin Gray in her "Wilma Deering" spandex? Always wondered what her costumes would have looked like in different colors... or black...


Well the thread _is_ called "Never seen TOS scenes." I might be playing around with some B5 stuff at some point.


----------



## Pygar

Oh, well. Worth a shot.

To me, B5 made Space 1999 look exciting and well acted. (Somebody should have told Gerry Anderson it's all right for real actors to move their face.)


----------



## Warped9

BEBruns said:


> Great work, Warped. How do you find time to do all this?
> 
> I think your changes to TMP shows that there was nothing wrong with the design of the costumes, it was just the colors. I know on the DVD commentary, Robert Wise said he wanted the light colors so the emphasis would be on the actor's faces. It seems to me they had just the opposite effect.
> 
> I also like the changes to the WOK costumes. I've always thought the palette of that movie relied much too heavily on the color red.
> 
> As for the TOS costumes, I seem to remember reading somewhere that the colors were chosen so they'd look different in black and white. This is the same reason Spock's makeup was light green rather than the dark red as in Roddenberry's original proposal.


It has been a steep learning curve, but as in everything you get faster and more profficient as you learn. I work alternating nights and so I do a lot of the work during the days and alternate nights off.

The TMP uniforms do suffer from being too muted in colour as well as the palettes chosen being inconsistent with what we were already familiar with. Robert Wise could have used different shades of what had been used on the seies. I didn't mind the top and bottom pieces being the same colour so much although there are examples of pants being different than shirts in the film. TWoK uniforms bugged me because they're much too cluttered and heavy looking to be anything other than ceremonial dress attire if that. For me they are a very visible example of so much else that is wrong with the film. The TOS uniforms are still my favourites overall and I think they could still work perfectly if by being made with better fabrics and detailing. Like I've shown I'd tweak the shades as well as lengthen the women's scant a little and also have a definite alternate unisex style for the women.

*aridas sofia* has designed some alternate TMP uniforms that are a good compromise between TOS and TMP. If he doesn't mind I'll post them for illustration.


----------



## capt Locknar

Pygar said:


> Do you only work on Trek stuff, or could I send you a pic or two of Erin Gray in her "Wilma Deering" spandex? Always wondered what her costumes would have looked like in different colors... or black...


I always liked the Blue and the red Spandex she was wearing. But yeah black would be so awsomeeeeee and white maybe too.


----------



## uss_columbia

Warped: how about doing a picture along the lines of what's been discussed about a flood light over in the "bridge" thread, see posts 40-44. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=85083&page=3

Paul


----------



## BEBruns

Well. I'm not Warped, but how's this?


----------



## Warped9

Okay, with a little work I've tweaked *aridas'* designs.

Option 1 for TMP and/or Phase II would be to essentially keep the TOS palettes but diversify the shades. Command would be a bit softer gold, Sciences would be a softer and deeper blue while Life Sciences would be a lighter shade of same. Support services is slightly darker and softer while Security is distinctly darker red.









Option to is to soften the basic palettes a little further yet introduce new colours for Medical (green) and Security (steel blue/grey). the trousers are also lightened slightly to charcoal with a hint of blue.


----------



## Four Mad Men

Oh man! How great are those? I'd say very great!!!

OK, really like the green for medical so how about a third option...

From first pic: 1st and 3rd rows
From second pic: 2nd row

Basically I prefer green for life sciences over green for command alternate. And I like the idea of the darker red for security (can't see people lining up to wear the other color).

But again, WOW! Nicely done.


----------



## StarCruiser

^^ I have to say that BOTH approaches look very, very good indeed...

Definitely in keeping with Trek's style, but more refined than most of the uniform systems that have actually been used. Dude - you should be a costume designer, at least in Trek...


----------



## Warped9

Assuming one chose green for Medical then I think that would effectively eliminate the green alternate for Command and thus the alternate would be white like we saw in TMP. I think TMP tried to show that personnel could have a rather wide selection of alternates for almost any rank yet I felt that made it really confusing for the unversed to really grasp. I also wasn't all that fond of the collar on the TMP medical design since it looked rather disco like. I'd only go with the collars on medical if all sciences were the same colour.

I really don't mind the steel bue/grey for security if the right shade could be found. It would certainly play down the "red shirt" syndrome.


----------



## Warped9

StarCruiser said:


> ^^ I have to say that BOTH approaches look very, very good indeed...
> 
> Definitely in keeping with Trek's style, but more refined than most of the uniform systems that have actually been used. Dude - you should be a costume designer, at least in Trek...


Thanks, but in fairness the designs are originally *aridas sophia's* and I just basically played with the colours. His designs answer a flaw I see in the TMP approach in that a uniform, even if everyday service wear, should have somewhat of a crisp look to them. The TMP designs looked futuristic, but the palettes were too soft and the style too casual looking to our sesnibilities.

Next I'm going to tackle the actual TMP designs and see what could have been done with them.


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> Option 1 for TMP and/or Phase II would be to essentially keep the TOS palettes but diversify the shades. Command would be a bit softer gold,



Your colors look great!, especially the medical green. Personally, I have always preferred the actual "golden olive" color for the command uniforms, even though they usually look gold on tv. Has anyone ever taken a poll on their preference, or is this too anal a subject?


----------



## Warped9

^^ Over the years I've seen a number of photos showing the green colour, and I don't think it's bad in itself. If thats what we had gotten then no problem I think, but I believe we are so used to the gold that it's hard to imagine anything else.


----------



## Trek Ace

That particular green-gold color of the command tunics is known as "old gold" or "french gold". In person, to the naked eye, it is very green. But, when photographed, almost always appears as gold. 

Part of this phenomenon is that when the original series' film prints were timed (color balanced) they were often filtered more toward the "warm" side, to boost the flesh tones, resulting in the more yellowish appearance of the command uniforms, and the sometimes muting of the cooler blue science uniforms toward a more grayish blue.


----------



## ken072359

Trek Ace said:


> That particular green-gold color of the command tunics is known as "old gold" or "french gold". In person, to the naked eye, it is very green. But, when photographed, almost always appears as gold.



Exactly right, thanks for the technical explanation.


----------



## Warped9

Here is Option 3 for _TMP._ Following the film's thinking the colours are more muted and the palettes less varied yet the crisper looking design helps offset the muted look. The Sciences blue is essentially a deeper shade of the similar Medical blue, but the Medical division is distinguished by a different collar style. Security and Support are steel blue/grey with Security having the deeper shade (and no "red shirt" syndrome).









Although this option is possibly more realistic I find it rather dull to look at. This is supposed to be a science fiction future and so I'd rather opt for a little more diversity of colour.

Stay tuned...


----------



## capt Locknar

Oh My god they have no legs lol

Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Warped9

Option 4 for TMP. This is taking a somewhat different approach colour wise...


----------



## Warped9

^^ All the classic palettes have been grayed a bit. I particularly like the gold taupe for Command (tough colour to get right). I disregard the skirt alternate for women because it really doesn't make much sense for a uniform. I also like the steel blue for Security since it is more imposing than red. What I still have forthcoming are the Command alternates as well as the Medical alternates.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## John P

Medeival alternative!?


----------



## Warped9

^^ DOH!!! :lol:


----------



## SeoulWind

Just thought I'd mention that I'm really enjoying this thread... Thanks!



Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## John P

The Medeival Option


----------



## StarshipClass

ClubTepes said:


> Warped,
> GREAT JOB. I'm impressed how quick you whipped this up. Thank you.
> I like the suggestion someone made of the black undershirt vs. a white one.
> Then guess I'd make the right shoulder strap black as well.
> And I do like the idea that this uniform should be a dress uniform and not a duty uniform.
> Once again, nice job.


 :thumbsup: EXACTLY what I was thinking except that I'd get rid of the straps altogether.


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> The Medeival Option


 :lol: 

If you check upthread you'll see we're no longer in the Dark Ages.


----------



## John P

Dang, that kills the joke!


----------



## Warped9

^ Sorry.

Finally, in the very least this is what _TMP_ could have done...


----------



## Warped9

Here's my take on "The Cage" the WNMHGB uniforms...


----------



## Warped9

I dug this up from several years ago. Based loosely on one of Matt Jeffries early conceptual sketches for the _E_ this was one of my early takes on pre TOS starship...


----------



## Ignatz

Nice. I like the massing. But it's got a little white bum! The hanger door section looks just a little anachronistic. I'd love to see it flat, or with a flat slope, with a roll-top door similar to the tail end of the Daedelus...


----------



## Pygar

Looks something like the Bonaventure...


----------



## Warped9

Ignatz said:


> Nice. I like the massing. But it's got a little white bum! The hanger door section looks just a little anachronistic. I'd love to see it flat, or with a flat slope, with a roll-top door similar to the tail end of the Daedelus...


Actually on this baby you get in from the side.


----------



## djdood

Nice.
Reminds me of some of the designs over at the Starfleet Museum page.

Obviously great minds think alike!


----------



## John P

Drop the secondary hull and you have a vastly improved NX-01.


----------



## Warped9

Here is another from the dusty file cabinet. An early take on a scout class somewhat different than FJ's concept...


----------



## Ignatz

Warped9 said:


> Actually on this baby you get in from the side.


 OIC! It looked like a clam-shell type hanger door was drawn on the hemisphere on the back-end of it! DOH! Nice looking design! Carry on!


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> Here's my take on "The Cage" the WNMHGB uniforms...


What would this look like if the command tunic were more green tinted?  

I think one reason the engineering/security shirts changed from tan to red is that they looked to be nearly the same colour as the green command shirts on camera.


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool looking scout!

What would it look like if the deflector/sensor dish were mounted on the front of the nacelle globe where the antenna currently rests?


----------



## Warped9

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool looking scout!
> 
> What would it look like if the deflector/sensor dish were mounted on the front of the nacelle globe where the antenna currently rests?


I tried that and it looked kinda odd.

Here's something from initial inspiration to final design. I've posted it before but here it is coloured. It's shown here with the original art that inspired the concept. I call it my 22nd century _Hercules-_class star clipper, pride and unsung workhorse of the United Space Service which in my universe is an offshoot of UESPA and predecessor to the UFP's Starfleet. The _Hercules-_class was a versatile spaceframe that had a configuration that designers found very amenable to warpflight. The ship was constructed and fitted in varying configurations to accomodate diverse mission profiles from transport to medical support to deepspace survey to sentry patrol and frontline combat unit. It saw extensive action during the Earth/Romulan conflict and advanced variants were incorporated into the Star Fleet as late as the early 23rd century. The design was so successful that decendants of the concept are still in Starfleet use. Older variants that were not mothballed or scrapped can still be found in use throughout the Federation member worlds (just my little private backstory). Transport variants allowed for cargo containers to be strapped atop the ship's back. The variant below is the deepspace survey/sentry patrol model. The warp field stabilzer booms are on each side of the warp nacelle. Above those are the missile launchers on port and starboard. The auxiliary craft hangar is seen from above and towards the aft end. The little copper coloured dishes are part of the planetary sensor arrays while the white/grey dome atop the saucer houses the main space sensor array. The navigational deflector is actually housed in the dome at the front of the warp nacelle. The window port seen forward and just below the dome is the "flying bridge," essentially a command observation deck that looks directly into space while the main bridge is situated behind it. A main observation lounge is situated at the ship's bow. The earliest variants to come off the line had top sepeeds of about Warp 2.5, but by the end of the century the newer versions were exceeding Warp 3.

Besides the Vulcans and perhaps the Andorians as well these were the ships that began encountering the first alien races that would eventually form the UFP. They defended spacelanes and trade routes from audacious Orion pirates. They also "found" many lost colonization efforts of which some would later join the UFP. And, yes, I know all this flies in the face of what is being depicted on ENT, but considering my posted opinions no one should really be surprised.


----------



## Warped9

The star clipper's four basic configurations: deeprange survey/sentry, fast transport, heavy transport and mobile medical support.










I envision that during the 22nd century there could have been two or three competing warp stardrive configurations in concurrent development: the familiar twin nacelle arrangement, a single nacelle alternative/variant and the ring ship design. Evidently by the mid 23rd century the twin nacelle design won out or at least became more prominent based upon what we saw onscreen, but in the 22nd century we could have seen some real diversity in ship design.

The star clipper is meant to be about twice the size of the _Botany Bay_ sleeper ship. The nacelle arrangement allowed for ease of propulsion unit swap-out replacement when/if required for maintenaince or upgrade. The deeprange survey and sentry variants wee then fitted with missile launchers and perhaps early laser emitters. They could also have a "collar" affixed to the ship's back to allow for rapid transport of emergency bulk cargo beyond the ship's standard internal capacity--a valuable service for far-flung outposts, mining operations and remote colonies. The heavy transport variant sacrificed it's main defensive armament for freight capacity and ease of cargo container exchange as well as reducing speed and maneuverability due to the increased mass. The MMS or "Miss" units were the equivalent of fully equipped flying hospitals that were able to service remote outosts and fledgling colonies. These also saw particular heavy action during the Earth/Romulan conflict.

_(Kinda fun thinking this stuff up when I designed this ship several years ago.)_  _Also the more I look at this design the more I think it screams for a scratchbuild. In the least it would be rather cool o collaborate with someone willing to build it up as a 3D cgi model._


----------



## StarCruiser

^^ COOL!!! I like it alot. MUCH better than the Noxious-01...


----------



## Warped9

This is a quick and rude effort, but it would have been nice to have seen something like this as the freighter _S.S. Woden_ in "The Ultimate Computer" instead of just a reuse of the _Botany Bay..._


----------



## StarCruiser

^^ Would have made more sense too...


----------



## Trek Ace

I don't know how rude it is. A quick and _crude_ effort might be more descriptive.


----------



## Warped9

^^ :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Although not really TOS if there ever was to be another _Star Trek_ series in the genuine spirit of the original series than I'd love to see something like this...without a damned suffix. The _U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-71001..._


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ Very cool design! If you elongated the secondary hull just a wee bit, I think it would balance the design out a little, however.

Your transport ships from page 10 are incredibly cool. I like the cruder tech used.


----------



## Warped9

It would have been nice if they could have used a different ship design for the _Defiant_ in "The Tholian Web."


----------



## Warped9

After the V'Ger incident the _Enterprise_ encounters a spatial anomaly that sends them into a strange alternate universe..


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent shot of the 'Defiant'! I think you're right concerning the design!


----------



## Trek Ace

Well, since the _Defiant_ was supposed to be the newest of the _Constitution_ class..


----------



## Warped9

Another post _TMP_ lost episode?  

Facing a Klingon squadron...









The _Enterprise_ crew again encounter an old adversary and are compelled to confer with Commader Kor...


----------



## Warped9

This is a tweaking of an earlier image. Spock converses with Fleet Captain Pike aboard an orbital complex on the eve of the refit _Enterprise_ embarking upon her 5-year voyage...


----------



## StarshipClass

EXCELLENT! Love the 1701 in the background!


----------



## Warped9

Another look at what a post _TMP_ series or film could have looked like. Here, Kirk's quarters are more decorated...


----------



## Warped9

Giving the _TMP_ bridge a little colour...


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ LOL! Fantastic! It sort of does away with the TMP design philosophy but then, GOOD RIDDANCE! :thumbsup: 

MORE, please! :hat:


----------



## Warped9

_*Sigh* If only..._


----------



## Captain April

Just to be a meddlesome little git, I had to go back and redo that pic of the Enterprise approaching Babylon 5 (mainly because the original, when blown up on my big honking monitor got really grainy).

Click on the image for the full 1600 x 1200 version...



Comments, lads?


----------



## Warped9

^^ I just saw this on the TBBS. Freakin' gorgeous. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia

It just needs a little transition cleanup, e.g., at the font of the starboard nacelle and pylon (soften the bold black line).
Looks cool, though!


----------



## Warped9

Coming Monday September 6th at 9pm on NBC...


----------



## Captain April

uss_columbia said:


> It just needs a little transition cleanup, e.g., at the font of the starboard nacelle and pylon (soften the bold black line).
> Looks cool, though!


I didn't want to risk screwing up the ship itself.

Besides, I think we can all live with a little matte line here and there....


----------



## ThomasModels

This is a model board right? I probably shouldn't have started building the other one I have.










Some have complained of not liking the rub down transfers. I like them and the fact that you can apply them on top of the metallic pearl-gray finish coat without spraying on a clear fixative!


----------



## Warped9

^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April

How well do youse guys think a Phase II Enterprise would sell?


----------



## Barry Yoner

Oh, Thomas, that would have been NICE, if true....!


I don't know how well it would sell, but I'd get one or 3.....


----------



## Warped9

The first regular episode will be aired Wednesday September 15th at 9pm. The _Enterprise_ finds a rogue world set adrift in interstellar space...and apparently someone is still home. And it is Uhura who makes first contact...


----------



## Trek Ace

I think a kit of the Phase II version would sell well even today. I have a 1/537 version in progress.

Beautiful work, Thomas!


----------



## Four Mad Men

Warped9 said:


> Coming Monday September 6th at 9pm on NBC...


Oh, would that it could!


----------



## Warped9

Next regular episode coming September 22nd. The _Enterprise_ is summoned to Starpost _Tranquillity_ where Kirk finds he must stand in judgment of a fellow starship Captain...


----------



## uss_columbia

Cool stuff!
I love that Phase II model box!
And I can't wait to see these New Era episodes!


----------



## Warped9

^^ You'll need the satellite package that allows you to receive ITV (Imaginary Television). 

I've been able to dig up Star Trek: New Era's episode airdates.

Sept. 6th (pilot Episode 101 ST-TMP: In Thy Image)
Sept. 15th (Episode 102)
Sept. 22nd (Episode 103)
Sept. 29th (Episode 104)
Oct. 6th (Episode 105)
Oct. 13th (rerun 102)
Oct. 20th (rerun 103)
Oct. 27th (rerun 104)
Nov. 3rd (rerun 105)
Nov. 10th (Episode 106)
Nov. 17th (Episode 107)
Nov. 24th (Episode 108)
Dec. 1st (Episode 109)
Dec. 8th (rerun 101 Part 1)
Dec. 15th (rerun 101 Part 2)
Dec. 22nd (rerun 105)
Dec. 29th (rerun 106)
Jan. 5th (rerun 107)
Jan. 12th (rerun 108)
Jan. 19th (rerun 109)
Jan. 26th (Episode 110)
Feb. 2nd (Episode 111)
Feb. 9th (Episode 112)
Feb. 16th (Episode 113)
Feb. 23rd (Episode 114)
Mar. 2nd (Episode 115)
Mar. 9th (rerun 110)
Mar. 16th (rerun 111)
Mar. 23rd (rerun 112)
Mar. 30th (rerun 113)
Apr. 6th (Episode 116)
Apr. 17th (Episode 117)
Apr. 20th (Episode 118)
Apr. 27th (Episode 119)
May 4th (Episode 120)
May 11th (Episode 121)
May 18th (Episode 122)
May 25th (Episode 123 season finale)


----------



## Warped9

The airing schedule is really more up to the network and not Paramount. From what I've been able to find out they plan these things out so that the season will last out till the end of May. They are starting out unusually early and getting a jump on most other new shows by rolling out _Star Trek: New Era_ at the beginning of September rather than later in the month or even early October. They're also trying to take into account that there'll be the occasional preempt (and wouldn't you rather a rerun was preempted than a new episode?) as well as being able to accomodate other seasonal programming. Also I understand that they've opted for a 22 episode season as opposed to 24 or 26 episodes in order to negotiate a better budget allotment per episode. This hopefully will allow them more time and money to devote to each individual episode to ensure the likelihood of giving us the best science fiction drama that can be delivered.

As far as the episodes themselves I'm only passing on the info I _know_ for a certainty to be solid rather than sinply recounting rumor. Otherwise that would hardly be fair and potentially disappointing.

I've also learned that some stories that have already been published may also be adapted into the new series, following a precedent set by _ST-TNG._ No word yet on which of those stories may be adapted (with the present exception of _Spock Must Die!_ by sf author James Blish) just as there is yet no word as to whether outside submissions may be considered. But every effort appears to be being made to have scripts completed early to allow for more time to devote to production.



One other little thing I've learned is that they're planning a major shake-up of the familiar Trek universe that could really resonate for a lot of fans. They may be planning something along the _Babylon 5_ route in that some characters may not be safe as well as taking chances with things that could worry fans. Apparently they are not necessarily tied to what has been "established" or "assumed" post _ST-TMP_ yet they're making every effort not to contradict what has been established in the original series (apparently no one over there refers to it as TOS).


----------



## uss_columbia

^^ :lol: This is great stuff!


----------



## StarshipClass

Love it!


----------



## Captain April

Assuming this is taking place in the late 70's, howzabout a crossover with that other big show at the time?

From the episode "Greetings From Earth"



Click on the pic for the larger version....


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> Apparently the planned design for Starpost Tranquillity has been altered.


And this is all I have so far on the next episode...


----------



## Warped9

Sometimes it's easier just to update the images rather than repost them.


----------



## uss_columbia

Captain April said:


> Assuming this is taking place in the late 70's, howzabout a crossover with that other big show at the time?
> 
> From the episode "Greetings From Earth"


Fun concept!


----------



## StarshipClass

Beautiful!

I'd wager the 1701 could take the BG without even working up a sweat.


----------



## Warped9

And just what did the _Enterprise_ crew do between adventures?


----------



## capt Locknar

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'd wager the 1701 could take the BG without even working up a sweat.


I'd wager on the Galactica, after all she has Laser Batteries along with Fighter Craft and the Two Giant Lasers (I forget what they called them) mounted in the nose. 

My bets on the GALACTICA


----------



## KUROK

But Galactica ain't got no shields! Phasers would tear 'em up, man!


----------



## ken072359

KUROK said:


> But Galactica ain't got no shields! Phasers would tear 'em up, man!



Very true, but we've never seen how Enterprise would do against a squadron of fighters. Maybe nothing more than a thousand bee stings.


----------



## heiki

One shot with a photon torpedo filled with anti-matter.


----------



## swhite228

The Galactica does have shields.


----------



## Pygar

Lasers were Pike-era... the E is much more advanced than the G!

If a humonguous enemy ship has trouble firing through Enterprise shields, the only thing a little fighter is going to be able to hope for is that the weapons officer is laughing too hard to aim...


----------



## Four Mad Men

swhite228 said:


> The Galactica does have shields.


Does it? If your going by the line "positive shields" (I think that's it but could be off in my quote), I think that was simply in reference to the blast door for the bridge viewport.


----------



## Trek Ace

Whatever they called them on the show, they didn't seem to be very effective in thwarting enemy fire and deflecting it away from the ship.


----------



## swhite228

Shields are talked about in "The Living Legend" and "Experiment in Terra".


----------



## Warped9

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...

Here's a little updating and recap.










The _Enterprise_ finds a rogue world set adrift in interstellar space...and apparently someone is still home. And it is Uhura who makes first contact...









Next regular episode coming September 22nd. The _Enterprise_ is summoned to Starpost _Tranquillity_ where Kirk finds he must stand in judgment of a fellow starship Captain...









A wrecked and derelict Starfleet vessel missing for thirty years leads the _Enterprise_ to a mythical world intent on keeping its secrets...


----------



## NWO

The Enterprise VS. The Galactica? The Enterprise would destroy the Battlestar in a short time due to higher tech weapons, and superior ship design. 
However the main reason for the slaughter would be that Battlestar Galactica was GHEY! One of the worst sci-fi shows EVER.


----------



## soloboy5

Im not saying that I disagree with you NWO, but could you not have stated a little more specifically your argument for the enterprise winning, that was one of the most childish responses ever.....


----------



## Warped9

I must confess to being rather pleased how some of my refit _Enterprise_ shots came out. Presented in similar fashion as some of the familiar angles seen in TOS and amid those more dynamic spacescapes really looks damned cool. And the last shot where the ship's phasers are more like the familar "screaming" blue of the TOS era really works for me . In some of these shots I can almost hear the familiar TOS music playing in my head and in that last shot I can easily hear the sound F/X of those classic TOS phasers firing.


----------



## NWO

Hey Soloboy5,
I did not mean to offend you or anyone else. That is just my opinion of the show 'Battlestar Galactica'. I loved it as a kid, I thought it was very cool. Now as an adult however, the show is quite hokey. 
Star Trek in all its incarnations was (is) much better produced, directed, acted. The ship designs were better, as was the technology implied.
The Enterprise would blow the Galactica away as I stated, because of superior technology in weapons, shields, speed,maneuverability, and such. 
As for being 'childish', I do not think it was. It was just my opinion. No offense, or flaming was intended.
Thanks.


----------



## Warped9

> *Posted by Warped9:*
> Question for _ST: NE_ fans. Do you think any actors, guest or regular, from any previous Trek shows should appear in _NE_ as long as they're playing different types of roles? I ask because I heard that Andreas Katsulas may make an appearance, possibly as an Andorian Starfleet admiral, although things are vague at this point. And if so who do you think would be suitable?


How about Nana Visitor as...an Orion slave girl? 


It was mentioned earlier that some of the early Pocket novels could be adapted into _New Era_ episodes. I've been able to dig up the short list of possibilities being considered: _Planet Of Judgment, The Entropy Effect, Black Fire, The Wounded Sky, Corona, The Final Reflection, My Enemy My Ally, Uhura's Song, Dreadnought, The Romulan Way, Vulcan's Glory, Rules Of Engagement, Enemy Unseen, Sanctuary, Shell Game, Windows On A Lost World, Ghost Ship_ and _A Rock And A Hard Place._ 

Possible spoilers...






























Interestingly _Vulcan's Glory_ and _The Final Reflection_ could likely be flashback stories where the bulk of the story takes place years to decades past between beginning and ending framing sequences. _Vulcan's Glory_ would effectively relate the early days of Spock aboard the _Enterprise_ under Captain Pike while _The Final Reflection_ would relate an event in the early years of Federation/Klingon contact. TFR would also have reverberations throughout the forthcoming adaptations of "Kitumba" and "Spock Must Die!" as well as the consequences of those stories. For ClassicTrek it would effectively be a type of story arc periodically revisted throughout the first two or three seasons of _New Era._ In the flashback stories the present day main characters would likely have minimal screen time. And in a planned 2nd season episode, "The Exiled," it would be predominantly an all Klingon story set on the Klingon homeworld dealing with the ramifications of "Kitumba" and "Spock Must Die!" _Black Fire_ could also conceiveably be a rewrite of TWoK and _The Romulan Way_ would be a predominatly all Romulan story.

Also one or two of the regular characters may be written or phased out and replaced with new characters.[/quote]


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool pics! I like the opening sequence!


----------



## soloboy5

NWO said:


> Hey Soloboy5,
> I did not mean to offend you or anyone else. That is just my opinion of the show 'Battlestar Galactica'. I loved it as a kid, I thought it was very cool. Now as an adult however, the show is quite hokey.
> Star Trek in all its incarnations was (is) much better produced, directed, acted. The ship designs were better, as was the technology implied.
> The Enterprise would blow the Galactica away as I stated, because of superior technology in weapons, shields, speed,maneuverability, and such.
> As for being 'childish', I do not think it was. It was just my opinion. No offense, or flaming was intended.
> Thanks.


If I sounded too harsh, I apologize, especially if I came off sounding like an opinion hater... no hard feelings.


----------



## lecook

Wapred9,

These are great. I also really like your federation vessel inspired by the cover art from the early pocketbook series.


----------



## uss_columbia

No never-before-scenes seen in a while. Got any in the works?


----------



## Warped9

Yes. Sorry for the delays, but I've been slow getting back into the swing of things since I returned from vacation.


----------



## Warped9

I couldn't resist adding an extra image to this set.


----------



## charonjr

Funny, your images make me want to start writing scripts and fit dialogue to what we're seeing. I have Lightwave 3D and I'm finding I also want to finish up Excelsior for doing animations that compliment your images. Now I've got to find your BBS and see the other stuff you've been doing. Remarkable and beautiful work!


----------



## charonjr

Odd, I'm shifting through into a different universe: didn't Star Trek: New Era run for seven seasons from 1976 to 1982 on the Paramount Network? These pictures all remind me of it. I'm sure I saw....


----------



## StarshipClass

I have dreamed of discovering Trek movies that took place between the original series and the actual movies. They were done on the cheap but were very good, exciting movies. I still dream of one every once in a while. I suppose it's cheaper than going to the theater to see them. The quality of the movies I dream about are definitely better than what's been coming out lately.


----------



## Warped9

charonjr said:


> Funny, your images make me want to start writing scripts and fit dialogue to what we're seeing. I have Lightwave 3D and I'm finding I also want to finish up Excelsior for doing animations that compliment your images. Now I've got to find your BBS and see the other stuff you've been doing. Remarkable and beautiful work!


I've been running this Never Seen TOS Scenes in parallel both here and on the TrekBBS and the images are pretty much the same. I doubt there's much over there you haven't seen here.


----------



## Warped9

I was of two minds on how to do this. First idea was that we could get a sense of the interior of Balok's ship and suggest something going off into the distance. Secondly I recalled that Balok's pilot craft was supposed to be a smaller vessel and that perhaps we'd be able to see outwards into space.


----------



## StarshipClass

^Very cool idea! Much in the style of the opening up of the cloud city in special edition of _The Empire Strikes Back_.


----------



## John P

Reports from abaord the Phesarius are a little distorted....


----------



## StarshipClass

^^That's nothing! CBS has documents that prove that the Balok pictured above NEVER served aboard the First Federation Ship _Fesarius_. :freak:


----------



## ken072359

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^That's nothing! CBS has documents that prove that the Balok pictured above NEVER served aboard the First Federation Ship _Fesarius_. :freak:



That's right!! Rumor has it Balok was just a "figurehead, puppet dictator". The real brains of the outfit was a bald 3 year old who had a stupid laugh and a drinking problem, and who may or may not have fulfilled his pre-k space service requirements. :roll:


----------



## StarshipClass

ken072359 said:


> That's right!! Rumor has it Balok was just a "figurehead, puppet dictator". The real brains of the outfit was a bald 3 year old who had a stupid laugh and a drinking problem, and who may or may not have fulfilled his pre-k space service requirements. :roll:


Rumor? CBS has the computer tapes to PROVE it! Dan Rather himself interviewed Balok's ex-mother-in-law who has tapes from Balok's secretary who didn't record them. The tapes just materialized somehow with a transporter signature from 20 years + after the supposed recording date. 

I smell a temporal Cold War! :devil:


----------



## Pygar

But you gotta admit his wife Jolene is *hot*!


----------



## Warped9

The b&w series that never was...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9,

Your pictures remind me of episodes of Galaxy Quest. I really miss that series.


----------



## Warped9

Anyone remember the little known Pike era TAS serie?


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Warped9,
> 
> Your pictures remind me of episodes of Galaxy Quest. I really miss that series.


I hope you didn't miss the reunion special that was on a couple of months ago. It was GREAT! There were never before aired deleted scenes (all of which have been available on bootlegged videos for years  ) and lots of great interviews :thumbsup: .


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I can not believe I miss that. When I get on the internet I forget to eat, take baths, and such. I have lost 100lbs, and my dog wants to roll all over me! :lol: 

I hope the series comes to DVD. You know that will release anything on DVD now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9

I like that shot of Pike's TAS ship. I remember that series. I AM that old!


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> I hope the series comes to DVD. You know that will release anything on DVD now.


From what I understand, there are still legal  complications preventing the series from being released on DVD. You-know-who  owns a good percentage of the series and is holding out for a sweeter deal.


----------



## Four Mad Men

Sometimes it's hard to tell when someone is making a joke when they post but we do realize that the "Pike Era" animated series doesn't really exist. Don't we? Of course we do.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Four Mad Men said:


> Sometimes it's hard to tell when someone is making a joke when they post but we do realize that the "Pike Era" animated series doesn't really exist. Don't we? Of course we do.


Four Mad Men,

Of course I know it was a joke, just going with the flow. :freak: 

I like your pictures. If you have anymore from TAS, lets see them. *PLEASE* . :wave: 

Lloyd


----------



## Four Mad Men

Whew! Had to check, sorry if I'm a little slow today.


----------



## Warped9

It's not real? Thanks, guys, for ruining my delusions.  

:lol:


----------



## StarshipClass

_Never give up! Never surrender!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Warped9
> 
> I like that shot of Pike's TAS ship. I remember that series. I AM that old!


I'm 42 and TAS hit me at 12 -- perfect timing. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm 42 and TAS hit me at 12 -- perfect timing. I've been hooked ever since.


PerfesserCoffee,

At 46, I even remember TOS when it came on.  
I do not remember how many times I have watched the episodes of TAS this year. Rumor has it that the DVDs are coming next year. Hope so. :thumbsup: 

I was lucky to purchase a promo CD soundtrack of Galaxy Quest a couple years ago. *Never Give Up, Never Surrender!* :wave: 

Lloyd


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Great news! I'd love to have TAS on DVD! I consider it canon myself (with the novelization's approach to that one episode dealing with the anti-universe). Cool stuff!

I can just barely remember at 4 years old watching TOS and later at about 6 watching it with my cousin who was a big Trekkie at the time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

TAS introduced us to many strange alien ships,new aliens and old friends/enemys.
The series to me is seasons 4 and 5. STMP said the 1701 completed it's 5 year mission.
So TAS has to be believed as the completing of their tour.


----------



## ken072359

Have any of you computer imaging folks thought about new versions of the famous TOS matte paintings (such as the Rigel Fortress, Starbase 11 and Eminiar VII?)


----------



## StarshipClass

The cool things I liked most about TAS were the various specialty shuttlecraft, the parts of the ship we didn't see in the original series, and the equipment such as the forcefield belt used in non-supportive atmospheres.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Do not forget TAS introduced us to the first Holodeck.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Do not forget TAS introduced us to the first Holodeck.


That's the first thing I thought of years ago when, shortly before the series started, I read that ST:TNG was going to have a holodeck.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Warped9 said:


> Also the more I look at this design the more I think it screams for a scratchbuild.


Your not kidding! That beauty needs to be made into a 1/1000 scale resin kit. I really like the design and hope you can share more of your starships. :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1

Lloyd Collins said:


> TAS introduced us to many strange alien ships,new aliens and old friends/enemys.
> The series to me is seasons 4 and 5. STMP said the 1701 completed it's 5 year mission.
> So TAS has to be believed as the completing of their tour.


well considering roddenberry's involvement, and that of much of the tos writing staff, why shouldnt it be considered canon? (i always thought the producers of the various movies missed the boat by not throwing in the 3 armed navigator and the lioness, even in the background)


----------



## StarshipClass

razorwyre1 said:


> well considering roddenberry's involvement, and that of much of the tos writing staff, why shouldnt it be considered canon? (i always thought the producers of the various movies missed the boat by not throwing in the 3 armed navigator and the lioness, even in the background)


I agree! It'd be great to see real-life versions of TAS characters put in some scenes from TMP or TOS


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I agree! It'd be great to see real-life versions of TAS characters put in some scenes from TMP or TOS


Too true! I always wanted to see the Bonaventure on a live action show or movie.


----------



## StarshipClass

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Too true! I always wanted to see the Bonaventure on a live action show or movie.


Now THAT's a great idea. The cargo ships would be cool to see as well!


----------



## Tholian

Help me out, how did you add the Pictures right into the message that way without having the thumnails at the bottom? I am new at this.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

How about the ship from TAS episode Beyond the Farthest Star. It had the alien ship that they said was spun out, like an insect made it. That is a cool looking ship.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Oh, yeah! I forgot about that one. It was a spooky one. I remember feeling scared watching that episode for the first time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Oh, yeah! I forgot about that one. It was a spooky one. I remember feeling scared watching that episode for the first time.


I just watched that episode this morning. That would be a real challenge to
scratch build the ship.TAS has some of the coolest ship designs.
I might one day try to build some of them.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Familiar scenes yet different perspectives...


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Exceedingly cool! :dude: 

It makes me wish there'd been a little more money spent on effects back then.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Exceedingly cool! :dude:
> 
> It makes me wish there'd been a little more money spent on effects back then.


You are so right! I wish the grain effect was not so cheap then they might not have used it so much.:tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> You are so right! I wish the grain effect was not so cheap then they might not have used it so much.:tongue:


It looks to me that Warped has even replicated the graininess of the filmed effects. I just wish they'd had more money back then to do special effects shots even of the same quality.


----------



## Warped9

I actually try to go for a look somewhat like a decent dvd transfer rather than a vintage '60s/'70s tv set.  

Using stock shots in reverse. Finding the _USS Exeter..._


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool!!!

I like the fact the Exeter is not upgraded.


----------



## Warped9

Ah! You noticed that, hmm?


----------



## JGG1701

very , very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I like the angle of that shot, but the heat is killing me.


----------



## Warped9

I do, too. It really gives the _E_ a sense of size and mass.


----------



## msspurlock3

*Coolness Factor*

I wish I had discovered this thread earlier. It's the most fun I've had reading a BB in many moons. :thumbsup:


----------



## origAurora buyer

I'm having the same trouble as capt Locknar. To save me from reading 900 posts...how was this resolved?

OAB (BTW....I have read several random pages....but I stopped because I really don't want to spend 2 hours to solve this problem.)


----------



## John P

origAurora buyer said:


> I'm having the same trouble as capt Locknar. To save me from reading 900 posts...how was this resolved?
> 
> OAB (BTW....I have read several random pages....but I stopped because I really don't want to spend 2 hours to solve this problem.)


 Um. Huh?


----------



## origAurora buyer

Read the first page of this post and capt locknar had problems getting anything other than the first picture....nothing else loads.

OAB


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Contact Customer Service.


----------



## Warped9

This is the first I've heard of this since the very beginning when *Capt. Loknar* had problems and then they cleared up...or so I understood. If anyone is having trouble seeing the pics then you can try viewing them on the TrekBBS in the Arts forum where the original thread is there under the same name.


----------



## origAurora buyer

I tuned in very early on and had these problems and thought I'd give it time to "clear up" if that might be the case. It seems the problem is still here for me. 

The odd thing is that the picture on this page works.

BTW....thanks, Lloyd. Look for coal in your stocking this Christmas.

OAB


----------



## origAurora buyer

....ok. I just went through and looked at about 3 other pages and the pictures all came up on them. Then I went back to page one....and still nothing. Still odd.

What is the address of TrekBBS?

OAB


----------



## StarshipClass

origAurora buyer said:


> BTW....thanks, Lloyd. Look for coal in your stocking this Christmas.


FYI: In Alabama, if you're bad, you get a stocking filled with switches


----------



## El Gato

Warped9 said:


> It has been suggested on the TrekBBS that my photomanipulations really don't go far enough in improving the TOS F/X. And so in the spirit of trying to do more I've decided to address something in "Arena." After all these years the original Gorn design is really no longer credibly menacing and realistically would never make an experienced officer like Lt. Uhura cringe and recoil in revulsion. And so here are some examples of updated images that are more genuinely menacing and better rationalize Uhura's revulsion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I think the last image is the most frightening.


:thumbsup: Brilliant! :lol:

Keep 'em coming Warped9. I've enjoyed every picture so far. You've really captured the feel of '60s Trek while improving every shot!

José


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> FYI: In Alabama, if you're bad, you get a stocking filled with switches


Thanks! Now I already know what I will get for Christmas. There goes the surprise. For that I am removing you from my Christmas card list.:jest:


----------



## John P

origAurora buyer said:


> What is the address of TrekBBS?
> 
> OAB


 Oddly enough, www.trekbbs.com


----------



## origAurora buyer

I thought that would be too obvious.

OAB


----------



## Warped9

A starship pulled down from the sky? The _E_ struggles to stay in orbit while attacked by Landru...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That is a gorgeous picture! I alway wanted to look up in the sky and see the Enterprise in orbit above.


----------



## Warped9

And I think this also would have been a cool panning shot as the _E_ flies by.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> And I think this also would have been a cool panning shot as the _E_ flies by.


Was that shot from one of your surveillance satellites? What am I doing now?


----------



## Warped9

A ghost from the past...









or an apparition from the future..?


----------



## John P

Okay, no time travel! I'm sick of time travel! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Any scenes of the Great Tribble Hunt?


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> Okay, no time travel! I'm sick of time travel! :lol:


Yeah, this was a rather nutty notion that I put together quick-and dirty.


----------



## El Gato

Warped9 said:


> A ghost from the past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or an apparition from the future..?


At the angle thatthe TOS-E is in (based on the E-D's viewscreen), shouldn't Pike & crew be seeing the E-D's port side?? :jest:

Sorry, long day, my dog's being a pain and I have to finish my class notes. Seriously, your pictures are fabulous.

José


----------



## Warped9

Only if they were facing each other directly head on I'd think. I wasn't taking this piece quite seriously.


----------



## Tholian

El Gato said:


> At the angle thatthe TOS-E is in (based on the E-D's viewscreen), shouldn't Pike & crew be seeing the E-D's port side?? :jest:
> 
> Sorry, long day, my dog's being a pain and I have to finish my class notes. Seriously, your pictures are fabulous.
> 
> José


No, he has the angles right as far as I can see, but Jordy and Data has switched chairs. So that is a reverse there. LOL But it is still Way Excellant


----------



## Warped9

_"Alert! Alert! Captain to the Bridge."_ 

A show of strength. The rumored new Klingon battle cruiser makes an appearance...









Actually thiese shots remind me of Marvel Comics brief run of _Star Trek: Early Voyages._


----------



## Warped9

Inspecting the outer hull...


----------



## StarshipClass

Incredibly cool! Love the hull inspection shot!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> Inspecting the outer hull...


Now we know where Warped9 gets his really cool space shots. 
I hope you do not try that at warp speed.:lol:


----------



## JGG1701

very very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tholian

Great Shots and wonderful images. Love the imagination and makes the ship that much more alive.


----------



## ThomasModels

Warped, you _really_ should put together Fotonovel #13 from the last half of the original 5 year mission. Word balloons, thought balloons, narration, everything.


----------



## Warped9

ThomasModels said:


> Warped, you _really_ should put together Fotonovel #13 from the last half of the original 5 year mission. Word balloons, thought balloons, narration, everything.


I've toyed with this idea, but it would require tons of photomanipulation and thus be very time consuming. I kind of get a kick out of conjuring plausible imaginary scenes that suggest a story. The closest I've ever really come to a story in sequential pictures are my _Star Trek: New Era_ sequences.


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> Inspecting the outer hull...


Hmm. I didn't think of it at the time, but something like this shot would have mede a great opening scene in "Courtmartial" when Kirk is dictating his log that they've put into Starbase 10 for repairs after the ion storm.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> Hmm. I didn't think of it at the time, but something like this shot would have mede a great opening scene in "Courtmartial" when Kirk is dictating his log that they've put into Starbase 10 for repairs after the ion storm.


How about you go further on that idea. Show some shots of repairs on different parts of the ship, like the Ion Pod, or nacelles.:thumbsup:


----------



## justinleighty

Lloyd Collins said:


> How about you go further on that idea. Show some shots of repairs on different parts of the ship, like the Ion Pod, or nacelles.:thumbsup:


Of course, that would require knowing where the ion pod was ...


----------



## StarshipClass

I got your ion pod, buddy!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ion Pod, no problem, Warped9 KNOWS starships! I guess, not sure, somebody help me here. Oh well, did it again.LOL


----------



## beeblebrox

Pilot version shuttlecraft.


----------



## Tholian

I knew Kirk didn't get all the ladies because of his good looks. IT WAS HIS CARS!!! :jest:


----------



## Pygar

What it really needs is Lister in his spacesuit and rolling on paint...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Pygar said:


> What it really needs is Lister in his spacesuit and rolling on paint...


It's cold outside,there no kind of atmosphere, I'm all alone, more or less....

Now you got me started. :lol:


----------



## woof359

simply awsome dude, bravoooooooooo


----------



## StarshipClass

Pygar said:


> What it really needs is Lister in his spacesuit and rolling on paint...


If it were anything like the navy, that's exactly what they'd be doing. :freak:


----------



## Warped9

Saga of the _Constellation._ Going in to investigate...


----------



## JGG1701

Very nice! You even remembered the planet before it was destroyed to "rubble".


----------



## Tholian

One of my Favorite Episodes Cool . Maybe you can have a Pic of it getting a Few shots fired at her


----------



## Warped9

There are a couple of pics I've got in mind that I'd like to add to the sequence. Stay tuned...


----------



## starmanmm

On the last shot of the Constellation, it appears you have destroyed the bridge or is it an illusion?


----------



## Warped9

starmanmm said:


> On the last shot of the Constellation, it appears you have destroyed the bridge or is it an illusion?


No, I did destroy the bridge because in the episode Spock stated the ship's bridge was damaged and uninhabitable. I just had to add that little detail to be consistent with Spock's damage report.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I thought the Constellation was the same as the production Enterprise, not the pilot.


----------



## Warped9

Well, they used an AMT model instead of stills of the 1701 so I just thought this added more visual variety.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> Well, they used an AMT model instead of stills of the 1701 so I just thought this added more visual variety.


I agree with your choice. The BIC Lighter trick on the AMT just never looked right to me, so your UPGRADE does justice to the scenes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought the Constellation was the same as the production Enterprise, not the pilot.


The cool thing about building models of these starships is that if it wasn't shown on an episode, they can't prove you wrong if you add a detail or extra part, because there is no reference. The U.S.S. Ronald Reagan is a Nimitz class, but it doesn’t look like the Nimitz!


----------



## StarshipClass

Tholian said:


> The cool thing about building models of these starships is that if it wasn't shown on an episode, they can't prove you wrong if you add a detail or extra part, because there is no reference. The U.S.S. Ronald Reagan is a Nimitz class, but it doesn’t look like the Nimitz!


YES! Exactly! :thumbsup: 

We have all sorts of details to pick and choose from to make the different _Constitution_-class vessels look different from each other. A few original additions or alterations can be fun, too.


----------



## Warped9

The _Enterprise_ witnesses the _Constellation's_ final run...


----------



## Warped9

Christmas on the _Enterprise..._ 









Hmm. Now who should I get to play St. Nick? 

_"Ho! Ho! Ho, lads..."_


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I want to hear Spock play Jingle Bells!


----------



## beeblebrox

Oh, I get it! He's an ELF with a hyperactive thyroid.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great pics as usual, Warped!

Love the Scotty Claus!


----------



## Warped9

Hmm. I just thought of another new pic idea. I'll look into tomorrow.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> Hmm. I just thought of another new pic idea. I'll look into tomorrow.


Should we be afraid?


----------



## StarshipClass

^My guess would be 'yes'!


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> Christmas on the _Enterprise..._


Now I gotta wonder if thats an artificial tree or if Kirk sent out a landing party to scout for just the right one on some convenient alien world. I can just hear McCoy. _"Dammit, Jim. If 'ts not a real tree then it just ain't Christmas!"_ :lol: Or McCoy badgering Spock. _"Can you play Jingle Bell Rock on that thing? Oh, care to try my special recipe eggnog?" To Kirk, "This year I'm asking Santa if I can see a drunk Vulcan."_ :lol:

_Joyeux Noel,_ anyone..?










Twas the night before Christmas and all through the ship, not a creature was stirring, not even a tribble...









He must've got in through impulse vent #2 that someone _absentmindedly_ left open.


----------



## John P

_Joyeux Noel,_ inDEED!


----------



## StarshipClass

LOL! Cool!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I want to see a drunk Vulcan! Love that Santa's sleigh shot.


----------



## Pygar

Love the Noel pic, even if it does chop off just as things are getting interesting...

Too bad there are absolutely *no* Klingon pictures appropriate for the same sort of treatment. None at all. Nowhere, nohow.


----------



## Warped9

A young Lt. Saavik in the _TMP era..._ 









Carnage! Inspired by the novel _Dreadnought_ the rogue _Excelsior_ savages a Federation squadron...


----------



## tripdeer

Uhm... what can I say other than "wow!" Especially with regards to the Saavik pic. Nice!

Dan


----------



## JGG1701

Pretty neat, pretty neat !


----------



## Tholian

Maybe a pic of the Excelsior finding an old constitution Class somewhere in space.


----------



## JGG1701

How about a pic of the Original Series Kirk meeting the Motion Picture Kirk !


----------



## John P

JGG1701 said:


> How about a pic of the Original Series Kirk meeting the Motion Picture Kirk !


 NO TIME TRAVEL!! :freak:

The New Voyages already did that at the end of their current episode. It was yet another kitchen sink thrown into an already overdone plot. (Although the line "Call Carol - it's a boy" WAS funny).


----------



## ClubTepes

Ok I'm sorry if someone asked this before. (Did I ask this before [sic].)?

What is a good program for getting screen caps.?

Is the resolution here as good as they get?

I want to go through the whole TOS series DVDs and get appropiate screen caps as referance pics for my CG Enterprise Bridge.

Thanks


----------



## Lloyd Collins

http://www.download.com/3000-2192-10207503.html?tag=lst-0-7

ScreenPrint Gold is my favorite screen capture program. I use PowerDVD player,and it has a good capture feature, but I do not know if there is a free download.


----------



## JGG1701

*Just a picture...*



John P said:


> NO TIME TRAVEL!! :freak:
> 
> The New Voyages already did that at the end of their current episode. It was yet another kitchen sink thrown into an already overdone plot. (Although the line "Call Carol - it's a boy" WAS funny).


I've musta missed that one.
All I wanted was a picture of it not a show about it.


----------



## Warped9

I'm using Photoshop 7 to do my manips. Regrettably I'm not yet set up to do my own screencaps which is something I really want to do. I've been watching episodes from the first two dvd box sets and salivating with anticipation, but I'm waiting for money owed me from work to get a dvd drive and the approprisste softeware to get started. In the interim I'm limited to whatever images I can grab off the net.


----------



## John P

PowerDVD IS a free download. I use it. I usually pop the window to full screen and get a 1200 pixel-wide grab. Like ferinstance:

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/xjet.jpg


----------



## Warped9

Damned nice!


----------



## Warped9

Encountering a presumed lost older sister ship...









I've been toying with an idea for sometime now. Essentially I'd post a series of stills from a given episode with my manips/tweaks inserted in place of some of the original shots. It would mean the posted pics would be a bit smaller, but it would also convey a different impression thn just posting individual images.

Since I began this thread I've posted in excess of 200 images.


----------



## JGG1701

*Kirks*

Very nice ! Now how about that older Kirk meeting up wiyh younger Kirk ???
   Please ?


----------



## Warped9

What disturbs me about doing such an image is that it smacks too much of the what was seen in the series final of VOY with two Janeways. _*Shudder*_


----------



## JGG1701

Well yes you do have a point. I was just curious to see the two shaking hands or something.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9 said:


> Encountering a presumed lost older sister ship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been toying with an idea for sometime now. Essentially I'd post a series of stills from a given episode with my manips/tweaks inserted in place of some of the original shots. It would mean the posted pics would be a bit smaller, but it would also convey a different impression thn just posting individual images.
> 
> Since I began this thread I've posted in excess of 200 images.


Star Trek Hidden Frontier fan films has an episode called *Voyage of the Defiant* ,where they find TOS Defiant. 

Over 200 images. That's a lot of work, and always a thrill to see. Keep up the very good work!


----------



## Warped9

^^ That above shot has appropriately for here an image of a PL 1/1000 TOS _E_ in it.  

Nothing Earth shattering about this shot except it's an exercise where I've added windows to the unfinished side of the ship to make it look more complete.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Over 200 images. That's a lot of work, and always a thrill to see. Keep up the very good work!


Truth is I'm beginning to feel just a little spent on this. Don't be mistaken, I love doing it, but it's becoming evermore challenging to think of new things. The ship/space scenes are the easiest of course, but the most challenging and fun--and time consuming--are the character scenes. Thats why I'm not posting as frequently as before. Hopefully when I get set-up for my own dvd screencaps I'll be creatively recharged.


----------



## Tholian

Warped9 said:


> Encountering a presumed lost older sister ship...
> I've been toying with an idea for sometime now. Essentially I'd post a series of stills from a given episode with my manips/tweaks inserted in place of some of the original shots. It would mean the posted pics would be a bit smaller, but it would also convey a different impression thn just posting individual images.
> 
> Since I began this thread I've posted in excess of 200 images.


You could also caption that the Enterprise is passing one of the older Constitution Classes on its way in for refit.


----------



## SeoulWind

A few years ago now Ziz and I played with an idea for ending Voyager that postulated using the TOS Defiant and interphase-space to get Voyager and crew (with or without Janeway - we had two possible scenarios for that) back to the Alpha Quadrant. I thought it was a lot better than what they eventually came up with... A "picture book" episode of that made of doctored screencaps would be very cool... Shame I don't have the Voyager DVDs!

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## Warped9

No VOY shall touch my TOS! :devil: 

Anyway, somewhat tangental, a hundred years later another larger planet killer is encountered. A scene inspired by the novel _Vendetta..._


----------



## tripdeer

Hee hee hee... the fanboy in me is giddy at those pics!

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Doomsday Machine vs 1701-D. Here today, gone today!


----------



## Trek Ace

I wonder how many megatons a Galaxy class impulse engine would yield when it explodes?

_"Aye. The shape that thing's in, it's hard to keep it from blowin'.!"_ 

- Scotty


----------



## Tholian

Trek Ace said:


> I wonder how many megatons a Galaxy class impulse engine would yield when it explodes?
> 
> _"Aye. The shape that thing's in, it's hard to keep it from blowin'.!"_
> 
> - Scotty


I laughed at the Scotty quote for ten minutes when I read it. LOL

Kudos!! :jest:


----------



## Warped9

Tragedy. _What happened here..?_


----------



## ThomasModels

The new Polar Lights Refit_ Enterprise_ approaches it's AMT/Ertl counterpart....


----------



## Warped9

Space predator...


----------



## KUROK

Cool. Where'd you get that shot?


----------



## Warped9

KUROK said:


> Cool. Where'd you get that shot?


Courtesy of *Thomas* who graciously provided it and a few others. I simply modified the colouring and lit the windows and lights.


----------



## Trek Ace

Beautiful comp!

Kudos to the both of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

KUROK said:


> Cool. Where'd you get that shot?


He has a Space camera. It is just like one of those underwater cameras.
:wave:


----------



## woozle

I wonder how the NX-01 would look, in the style of Pike's Enterprise.


----------



## JGG1701

^^^ Why ?


----------



## Warped9

_*Sigh*_ If only they'd had a little more time and money...


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Warped9 said:


> A young Lt. Saavik in the _TMP era..._


Think you could find a new chubby Kristy Allen pic and put her in an Admiral's uniform and Vulcan ears?

Sort of a Before - when she was hot, and After - now that's she's not, type comparison?:lol:


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> Anyway, somewhat tangental, a hundred years later another larger planet killer is encountered. A scene inspired by the novel _Vendetta..._


Here's a follow up. Witnessing a clash of titans...









And one more for the road and then we return to our regular scheduled programming. I wanted to see if this could be done because I rather liked the book. A scene from the novel _A Rock And A Hard Place._ Cut of from the _Enterprise_ Riker is hunted by viscious carnivores in a frozen wasteland...


----------



## Warped9

There just had to be other Vulcans in Starfleet...


----------



## tripdeer

Bloody brilliant, Warped!


----------



## Warped9

And to be consistent I sized the shuttlecraft more in line with *FourMadMen's* more appropriately sized cgi model and plans.


----------



## John P

I am SO in love with Suzi Plakson.


----------



## Warped9

_"What the hell?"_


----------



## StarshipClass

LOL! Great stuff!


----------



## Warped9

A rare find. The _Enterprise_ maneuvers near a terrestrial satellite orbiting an immense gas giant...


----------



## JGG1701

Warped9 said:


> And to be consistent I sized the shuttlecraft more in line with *FourMadMen's* more appropriately sized cgi model and plans.


I thought it looked a bit bigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Encountering a new race...


----------



## JGG1701

Now , now , now .
Didn't Picard encounter that species first ?


----------



## Warped9

Did it actually say thatin TNG? I thought Picard was just ferrying two antagonistic species to a peace conference.


----------



## tripdeer

Man, what else can I say! VERY cool!!!


----------



## JGG1701

Warped9 said:


> Did it actually say thatin TNG? I thought Picard was just ferrying two antagonistic species to a peace conference.


Another good point.
Sorry.


----------



## justinleighty

Weren't those the Saurians, as in Saurian Brandy?


----------



## Griffworks

They were Antican's, I think. Or maybe it was the Selya? I forget. Basically, snakes and mongooses/mongeese. Regardless, neither was ever seen again, far as I know. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## tripdeer

The cobra-people were the Selay, the others in that episode ("Lonely Among Us") were the Anticans. God I'm a geek.

Dan


----------



## beeblebrox

tripdeer said:


> God I'm a geek.


That kind of excessive trivial knowledge doesn't make you a geek around here. It makes you one of us. 





All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## swhite228

Geek would have been adding that the actor in the suit was Mick Fleetwood from Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## beeblebrox

Yup. Knew that one. :lol:


----------



## tripdeer

swhite228 said:


> Geek would have been adding that the actor in the suit was Mick Fleetwood from Fleetwood Mac.


ACTUALLY, Mick Fleetwood was in a second season episode called "Manhunt," in which he played an *Antedean* terrorist. Ha!!! I AM a geek!!! Ah-thank you and good night! :wave: 

Dan


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

beeblebrox said:


> That kind of excessive trivial knowledge doesn't make you a geek around here. It makes you one of us.


As a fellow proud geek I have to ask you...

"Yep. And the difference is?"


----------



## beeblebrox

Chuck_P.R. said:


> As a fellow proud geek I have to ask you...
> 
> "Yep. And the difference is?"


If you still have eight-sided dice just in case someone wants to play Dungeons & Dragons, you might be a geek.
If you know who's going to die in the first five minutes of a Star Trek episode, you might be a geek.
If you spend more time typing on some message board than you do talking to your own family, you might....OH MY GOD... :freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men

If you've ever built a 3' x 3' playing board for the Dune board game out of plywood and 2x4's, you might be a geek.

If you spent more time in college playing D&D (and yes I still have my dice and the Crown Royal bag I've kept them in for decades) and SFB than you did going to class, you might be a geek.

If you used to audio tape Star Trek episodes because the VCR had not been invented yet (at least we didn't have one), you might be (an old) geek.

If you've ever annoyed friends and family (almost to the point of violence) by speaking the lines of Star Trek episodes and movies 2 seconds before they came out of the TV speaker, you might be (a sadistic) geek.

If you spend more time typing on some message board than you do talking to your own family, you might....OH MY GOD... :freak:


----------



## beeblebrox

:jest:


----------



## Warped9

Unwelcome surprise visitor...


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent! Like a cougar leaping onto its prey.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Something looks odd about the klingon ship. No front of the ship. Looks like just half of the ship is left. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Warped9

I think it's a matter of perspective. The shot was taken rather close to the aft end of the model I think and thus obscures the front end.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Something looks odd about the klingon ship. No front of the ship. Looks like just half of the ship is left. Or am I missing something?


Ah hell! I must be really overtired or something. I just figured out what was wrong with the ship...and I think I can fix it. The original pic was of the model being held in someone's hand and that obscured the fore section which I then forgot to put back in. I'll correct it after I get some sleep. Sorry guys--tune in a little later and I'll have it fixed.


Couldn't sleep until I fixed it. There ya go...


----------



## Tholian

Warped9 said:


> Ah hell! I must be really overtired or something. I just figured out what was wrong with the ship...and I think I can fix it. The original pic was of the model being held in someone's hand and that obscured the fore section which I then forgot to put back in. I'll correct it after I get some sleep. Sorry guys--tune in a little later and I'll have it fixed.
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep until I fixed it. There ya go...


Ahhhh! He added the Hump! :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I know I am a lot of trouble, but I can't help it! :lol: 

We do pay attention. I like that shot, thanks!

Speaking of never seen shots, did anyone get the Ship of the Line Calendar.
Two beautiful TOS ship shots, Captain Pike's Enterprise in spacedock, and the Fleet Museum. Got mine yesterday, this is one not to miss.


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> I know I am a lot of trouble, but I can't help it! :lol:
> 
> We do pay attention. I like that shot, thanks!
> 
> Speaking of never seen shots, did anyone get the Ship of the Line Calendar.
> Two beautiful TOS ship shots, Captain Pike's Enterprise in spacedock, and the Fleet Museum. Got mine yesterday, this is one not to miss.


Where do you get it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I got the calendar from Books-A- Million, but any book store that sell calendars should have it. I do not know about online, I just buy locally.


----------



## tripdeer

Yeah, I love that calendar, but did anyone notice that in "Fleet Museum," the Enterprise-B is a traditional Excelsior-class, rather than the upgraded one seen in Generations? Beautiful shot, but that kind of threw me. 

Dan


----------



## John P

That's all that disturbed you about that shot? Not that half the ships in the pciture were supposed to be destroyed?


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> That's all that disturbed you about that shot? Not that half the ships in the pciture were supposed to be destroyed?


Well, it's *obvious* that the museum simply took decommisioned ships of the same class as those that were destroyed and painted them up as the _Enterprises_ of those classes for the ship displays.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I want a vacation at that museum!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Four Mad Men said:


> If you used to audio tape Star Trek episodes because the VCR had not been invented yet (at least we didn't have one), you might be (an old) geek.


Hey! 39 isn't old! It wasn't my fault that the techno-geeks hadn't invented the VCR yet!


----------



## JGG1701

:roll: Ditto !!! :roll:


----------



## John P

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Well, it's *obvious* that the museum simply took decommisioned ships of the same class as those that were destroyed and painted them up as the _Enterprises_ of those classes for the ship displays.


 As for the B, I've seen plenty of Hispano Ha-1112s at airshows painted like they were _real _Messerschmitts, or P-40Es painted like P-40Bs from the AVG. Look at it that way, Mr. Obvious .


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> As for the B, I've seen plenty of Hispano Ha-1112s at airshows painted like they were _real _Messerschmitts, or P-40Es painted like P-40Bs from the AVG. Look at it that way, Mr. Obvious .


  Hey! That's a good analogy! (I just love acting as if those starships are real and something to be *really* concerned about. :thumbsup: )


----------



## tripdeer

Hmmm... makes sense I suppose. Can't we just say that the cg artist made a mistake though? Oh, right, sorry, I slipped into the real world for a sec. 

Yeah, I love pretending that the Trek world is real. I'd like to imagine that the captains' logs fell through a wormhole, and wound up on the desk of a Paramount executive, and that's where the TV show comes from. :lol: (BTW, that explanation comes from Phil Farrand's "The Nitpicker's Guide for Next Generation Trekkers."

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Are you telling me that the calendar is not real starship photos?


----------



## Griffworks

Sorry to break it to ya, Lloyd, but that's how it is. All those really kewel pictures in the calendar are of make believe starships. Same w/the people you see on your TV screen. You see, "Star Trek" is just a TV show. Those are actors, not real captains logs that we're accidentally viewing. 

Again, sorry to break it to ya, brother. 

Here, sit down on the curb, 'cause yer lookin' kinda pale. Want a LifeSaver™...?  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass

Griffworks said:


> Sorry to break it to ya, Lloyd, but that's how it is. All those really kewel pictures in the calendar are of make believe starships. Same w/the people you see on your TV screen. You see, "Star Trek" is just a TV show.



 Just burst _my _ bubble!


----------



## John P

Griffworks said:


> Sorry to break it to ya, Lloyd, but that's how it is. All those really kewel pictures in the calendar are of make believe starships. Same w/the people you see on your TV screen. You see, "Star Trek" is just a TV show. Those are actors, not real captains logs that we're accidentally viewing.
> 
> Again, sorry to break it to ya, brother.
> 
> Here, sit down on the curb, 'cause yer lookin' kinda pale. Want a LifeSaver™...?


 *
SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP!!!!  *


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Griffworks,

Your problem is SCI-FI. Reality is for people who can not handle Science Fiction. I will now go back to my Star Trek world. :lol: 

Commander Lloyd of Starfleet :thumbsup:


----------



## Paraclete1

Don't you believe these guys Lloyd! They tried using that same old "it's just a TV show" line in Galaxy Quest... And we all saw that they were proven wrong when the ship crashed into the convention. I know, I was there. Besides, everything in TV and the movies has to be real or they couldn't show it to us, just like the newspapers. 

Don


----------



## Warped9

A curious thing happened over on the TrekBBS. They shut down my thread!

Okay, no worries. Apparently the thread had reached over 39,100 views and more than 1200 posts. And when a thread has over a thousands posts it seems to mess up their database somehow. I was thrown at first, but it did allow me to start a new thread to continue while reorganizing and reposting some of my images. Keep in mind that that thread had been running since April 10th 2004.

Also no worries in another aspect because I'm pretty well running that thread and this one here in parallel so no one is missing anything.


----------



## Trek Ace

You were probably killing their alloted bandwith, what with all your excellent photo composites and all.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I am coming back to this thread so late it's ridiculous. But these are great! Just great! There are so many great images it's hard to pick one. But that shot of the Galileo about to crash is one of my favorites!

Brad.


----------



## Warped9

Dr. Brad said:


> I am coming back to this thread so late it's ridiculous. But these are great! Just great! There are so many great images it's hard to pick one. But that shot of the Galileo about to crash is one of my favorites!
> 
> Brad.


Welcome back. Yep, that shuttlecraft pic is also one of my favourites too. What you folks never see are the many aborted attempts of images that never pan out the way I'd like, although admittedly that doesn't happen as often as when I'd first begun doing these. But it's not easy to predict just which ones will really click just right and which ill be just decent enough.


----------



## Warped9

While looking for stuff I came across this rare pic and just had to share. Do you suppose Kirk ever eventually learn to drive? :lol:


----------



## Tholian

With that Big Belly he has now, Don't think he could fit in it!! :jest:


----------



## Warped9

Early days...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I can tell it is early days. Black and white. How about this never seen shot.
This is from the Cage.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Cool. However, my pic isn't an original Trek shot. It's a young pre Star Trek Shatner manipped onto a Pike shot.


----------



## Warped9

A career in the making. Manning navigation...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

....and watching a yeoman.


----------



## tripdeer

Lloyd Collins said:


> ....and watching a yeoman.


LOL, that's exactly what I thought. He's even got that "checking someone out" smirk on his face!

Dan


----------



## Warped9

Pike converses with a strange visitor aboard the _Enterprise..._


----------



## Warped9

Leaving orbit destined for the unknown...


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool pics, all! Most excellent _Botany Bay _ departure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

Wasn't it said that Kirk was promoted to Captain from a Lower grade? Never making Commander. Going straight to Captain? Or am I thinking of a Book and not an Episode? I do remember Picard was a (I Think) Lt. and after taking command of the Stargazer, was given the ship as Captain.


----------



## Warped9

Must have been something you read in a book because nothing like that was ever established onscreen.


----------



## Warped9

Excuse the double post, but I must say I get somewhat of a kick out of conjuring some of these imaginary scenes. It's akin to fanfic I suppose, but only visual. And it serves to suggest so much more that could have been going on in the TOS universe beyond what we saw onscreen.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The Pike Alien Encounter shot was just fantastic. What species? The Botany Bay shot is a good departure view.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> The Pike Alien Encounter shot was just fantastic. What species? The Botany Bay shot is a good departure view.


Thanks. Beats the hell out of me who Pike is facing. It's just something I found on the net somewhere.


----------



## StarshipClass

Tholian said:


> Wasn't it said that Kirk was promoted to Captain from a Lower grade? Never making Commander. Going straight to Captain? Or am I thinking of a Book and not an Episode? I do remember Picard was a (I Think) Lt. and after taking command of the Stargazer, was given the ship as Captain.


Anyone given command of a ship is designated 'Captain' no matter his rank.


----------



## mb1k

Warped9 said:


> The first regular episode will be aired Wednesday September 15th at 9pm.


Time for me to be a mettlesome git too. The first year after 1978, STMP release, that a September 9th falls on a Monday or 15th on Wednesday in 1982... That's a few years to tie into the STMP release. :tongue:


----------



## beeblebrox

Temporal mechanics gives me a headache.


----------



## Warped9

Kirk wasn't Starfleet's first and only hound dog.  

"Excuse me, Caprain, but your Dr. Boyce said you perhaps required a medical rest leave. Perhaps I could be of some service?"

"Hmm, yes, you can plea-- I mean, yes, I'm sure we can find a postion for you."


----------



## Lloyd Collins

No wonder he does not look at his yeoman anymore!


----------



## JGG1701

I didn't know there was a full moon out tonight. :tongue:


----------



## Warped9

Worrisome rendezvous...


----------



## Tholian

I like that shot, maybe the alliance in the making?


----------



## Griffworks

Great Googly Moogly!  

Nice... uh... renderings there, dude. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

Uneasy truce...


----------



## StarshipClass

Exceedingly cool! The Klingon ship especially is well done, perfect looking for that scene--fits in very well.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Just beautiful! Perfect pick of shots of the ships.


----------



## JGG1701

Pretty neat , pretty neat. Sorta reminds me of Star Trek 6 "Undiscovered Country". :thumbsup:


----------



## Bay7

Either the cargo bay during the destruct sequence of during Khan's attack


Mike


----------



## Bay7

What might have been....


Captain Mitchell and chief engineer Kelso pop in for a visit - circa TMP....


----------



## Bay7

Destruct sequence refit engineering.


Mike


----------



## StarshipClass

Great stuff, Bay7! How do you do those explosions?


----------



## Warped9

Bay7 said:


> What might have been....
> 
> 
> Captain Mitchell and chief engineer Kelso pop in for a visit - circa TMP....


Neat considering these guys bought it in WNMHGB. Alternate timeline?


----------



## Bay7

Warped9 said:


> Neat considering these guys bought it in WNMHGB. Alternate timeline?


Yeah, I always thought it was a shame they got killed so early on - the curse of the bit part actor I suppose.

I thought it would have been nice to see them later on - a bit like Lt. Kyle on the Reliant - so here we are.

Re the explosions, I just searched the net for flame, fire and explosions - resized, cloned and coloured them - and there you are!

The engineering one look's like a person is in there - I've only just noticed that! Came about by mirroring the flame image - looks a bit like Darth Vader!

Mike


----------



## Warped9

Pike's visit to Ardana and the cloud city Stratos...


----------



## Tholian

Warped9 said:


> Pike's visit to Ardana and the cloud city Stratos...


What’s that in the right hand upper corner? Is that a UFOs? And I don't have my camera. Oh my gosh, the guys on the ship will never believe me! :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Is it me, but Stratos looks more detailed than in TOS. Another winning shot from the great WARPED9!


----------



## StarshipClass

At first glance it looks as if Pike is dreaming of a city.


----------



## Warped9

Shuttlecraft by *FourMadMen* and manip by me.


----------



## Warped9

PerfesserCoffee said:


> At first glance it looks as if Pike is dreaming of a city.


Well there are aircraft evidently buzzing about overhead and so he could be distracted by one of those.


----------



## Griffworks

Dude! Your work keeps gettin' better 'n' better all the time! 

I like the "crossover" there w/the shuttlecraft approaching Bespin's Cloud City. Pretty nifty! :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Let the Wookie fly it!


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Let the Wookie fly it!


_Now THAT would be freakin' cool!_ Thanks for the idea--I just gotta find a pic of Chewbacca and comp it into a TOS scene. Outrageously cool idea if I can pull it off.


----------



## grantf

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=13444&stc=1


----------



## tripdeer

OH GOD!!!! MY EYES!!! MY EYYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSS!!!

You sir, are evil. :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I think I have had too much to drink, she looks cute.:jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

LOL! She'd look good with Margaret Hamilton's (Wicked Witch of the West) face, too! (Must be the hot body!)


----------



## Warped9

Here's a fun little exercise. What if they'd kept the bridge in WNMHGB more like the version in "The Cage?" However, I took the liberty of adding the better looking series production chairs.


----------



## Tholian

Looks Sharp!


----------



## StarshipClass

Oh! If only!


----------



## Warped9

Nothing extraordinary except this is actually the 33 inch filming model just lit up a little...


----------



## StarshipClass

:thumbsup: That reminds me of one I did a while back. That's a fun image of the 1701 to play with. This is what I wish the scene from STIII had looked like:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looks good, PerfesserCoffee!


----------



## Griffworks

Sweet job there, Lee! Love how that one turned out. :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

"We're concerned with what he may be mutating into..."


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You are so wicked!


----------



## Griffworks

Aaaaaiiiiiieeeeee! ! ! !  

Run away! Run away! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks, Lloyd & Jeff! That was a fun one.

Warped: that is hilarious! That manip looks like it was actually filmed that way.


----------



## soloboy5

I've got some photoshops, mostly playing with my polar lights kits.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/12750450/


----------



## Warped9

^^ Thats pretty nice work.


Alien: "I'll find a way out of this cage and get to you. Is your blood acid like mine? I'm willing to find out!"


----------



## StarshipClass

soloboy5 said:


> I've got some photoshops, mostly playing with my polar lights kits.
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/12750450/



Very cool!  Seems kind o' sad losing the _Constitution _ that way, though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Spock is thinking " Reminds me of a Vulcan delicacy, so hungry, must resist shooting him." :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

soloboy5 said:


> I've got some photoshops, mostly playing with my polar lights kits.
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/12750450/


Very good! That could be box art for a PL kit. Wouldn"t that be a fun kit to work on! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Spock is thinking " Reminds me of a Vulcan delicacy, so hungry, must resist shooting him." :lol:


That laser would definitely do some damage but I'm sure a phaser would completely vaporize the alien. Too bad they didn't have phasers for Ripley and co. to use.


----------



## Warped9

The _Enterprise_ hosts an interstellar conference...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looks like a wedding to me.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Looks like a wedding to me.


 :lol: 

*KIRK:* [to alien] Do you take Spock as your . . .


----------



## John P

PerfesserCoffee said:


> :lol:
> 
> KIRK: Do you take Spock as your . . .


 Oh no ya don't! I had enough of that fanfic in the 70s!


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Oh no ya don't! I had enough of that fanfic in the 70s!


  No, no, no! I only meant that it looked as if Kirk, the captain, were conducting the ceremony for Spock and the alien to be married.


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> The _Enterprise_ hosts an interstellar conference...


Kirk: "Spock?"
Spock: "Yes, Captain."
Kirk: "As Captain I don't mind performing wedding ceremonies, but..."
Spock: "Sir?"
Kirk: "Well, um...just which two of them are getting married?"
Spock, with raised eyebrow: "Why, all of them, Captain."
Kirk stares at his First Officer: "All of them? To each other?"
Spock: "Yes, sir."
Kirk: "Dang, what must the honeymoon be like?" He raises his hand to forestall Spock's reply. "No, don't answer that. I really...don't want to know."


----------



## StarshipClass

^^lol!


----------



## Griffworks

Kirk: Uh, Spock? 
Spock: Yes, Captain.
Kirk: I just have one... question about all of these. 
Spock: Yes, Captain? 
Kirk: During the ceremony... when it comes time to make the... pronouncements of the groom and bride... which is which...? 
Spock: It's... complicated... sir. 
Kirk: *sigh* It would have to be, wouldn't it...? 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins

:roll: 
:roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

*my TOS shot*

I was going to have the picture up for all to see without the thumbnail,but I do not know how.

So here is my picture.


----------



## Warped9

Here's a curious thought. What if TOS had had more TMP like production standards?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

^^^ Personally I think virtually all of the TOS interior scenes were fine.
I just wish they would redo all the external spaceflight and combat scenes like they did in the Deep Space 9 episode Trials and Tribulations.

BTWay, anyone know what season of DS9 that episode want aired in?


----------



## StarshipClass

You know, Warped, the way they were originally envisioning Phase II could have looked a lot like that. The ship's interior was very close to TMP and the uniforms would have been TOS with a few variations on the theme in addition to the standard uniforms we are familiar with from the era.


----------



## John P

_Trials and Tribble_ations._* Tribble*_ations.

It was a joke, son.


----------



## Warped9

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^ Personally I think virtually all of the TOS interior scenes were fine.
> I just wish they would redo all the external spaceflight and combat scenes like they did in the Deep Space 9 episode Trials and Tribulations.
> 
> BTWay, anyone know what season of DS9 that episode want aired in?


No, much much better could have been done than DS9's effort. That style of execution would stand out like a sore thumb alongside the rest of TOS. It was interesting at first sight, but it has since aged badly and now looks as cartoony as much of the rest of contemporary Trek's f/x. I still cannot see why so many are so enamored with what was done on DS9 when I and a few others see it so poorly.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> _Trials and Tribble_ations._* Tribble*_ations.
> 
> It was a joke, son.



[Foghorn Leghorn]I say, I say, that was a _GOOD_ one, son![/Foghorn Leghorn]


----------



## Warped9

In a parallel universe somewhere where TOS had more money and more sophisticated resources...


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> In a parallel universe somewhere where TOS had more money and more sophisticated resources...


 . . . and poorer taste (IMHO) in clothing.  

Still, an interesting concept. Shatner doesn't look TOO much different there than when he was in TMP--mainly the hair(piece).


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Warped9 said:


> No, much much better could have been done than DS9's effort. That style of execution would stand out like a sore thumb alongside the rest of TOS. It was interesting at first sight, but it has since aged badly and now looks as cartoony as much of the rest of contemporary Trek's f/x. I still cannot see why so many are so enamored with what was done on DS9 when I and a few others see it so poorly.


I thought the effects were pretty seemless. True, they did nothing to the interior scenes, etc. 

But I think it's a mistake to think that had TOS had more money they could have accomplished tons more at the time it was filmed.

Remember that TOS ran simultaneously with _Lost In Space._

The technology simply wasn't all that advanced then, budgets aside.


----------



## Warped9

The best that could ever have been hoped for at the time in the best possible circumstances would have been on the level of _2001._ But my fanciful little pic imagines a situation where the production standards were more advanced during the '60s.

This, of course, is just speculating aloud. Truth is I prefer the TOS costumes and much of the set and equipment designs. It would be interesting to see TOS' production in costumes and sets and ships tweaked with a bit more sophistication closer to TMP. Seeing the TOS costumes with better fabrics for example. Seeing the sets with a little more finesse and depth (such as working overhead screens on the bridge). Seeing the TOS _Enterprise_ with something of the superb model making and filming of the TMP ship.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^ Personally I think virtually all of the TOS interior scenes were fine.
> I just wish they would redo all the external spaceflight and combat scenes like they did in the Deep Space 9 episode Trials and Tribulations.
> 
> BTWay, anyone know what season of DS9 that episode want aired in?


Chuck, it was season 5. It is the only DS9 set I have. I bought it because of that episode and the behind the scene featurettes. 

And if you wanted to know, Tribbles taste like grain fed beef. :lol:


----------



## El Gato

Oh good. They were free-range tribbles. :lol:


----------



## robcomet

Warped9 said:


> This, of course, is just speculating aloud. Truth is I prefer the TOS costumes and much of the set and equipment designs. It would be interesting to see TOS' production in costumes and sets and ships tweaked with a bit more sophistication closer to TMP. Seeing the TOS costumes with better fabrics for example. Seeing the sets with a little more finesse and depth (such as working overhead screens on the bridge). Seeing the TOS _Enterprise_ with something of the superb model making and filming of the TMP ship.


Hi guys,

Have you read Herbert Solow and Robert Justman's book Inside Star Trek? It gives a very good view into the creation and execution of what we know as Star Trek. For example, series 1 budgets were about $190,000 per episode which was a lot of money in the mid 1960's. But costs got squeezed in the second and third series because first Desilu, then Paramount dropped the budget in an attempt to recoup money while NBC paid more each series.

BTW, there is a 13 year age gap between the TOS E and the TMP E. It shows a lot can happen in a short space of time.

Rob


----------



## Leet

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was going to have the picture up for all to see without the thumbnail,but I do not know how.
> 
> So here is my picture.


 I give the _Enterprise_ thirty seconds, the time it takes for Han or Chewie to reach one of the quad turrets.


----------



## soloboy5

Leet said:


> I give the _Enterprise_ thirty seconds, the time it takes for Han or Chewie to reach one of the quad turrets.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

robcomet said:


> For example, series 1 budgets were about $190,000 per episode which was a lot of money in the mid 1960's.


A good basic car in the '60s cost about $2000.00. Nowadays a good basic car runs at least $16,000.00. So, if we look at about a factor of 8 in regards to inflation since then we're looking at them spending the equivalent of one and a half million of today's dollars on each episode.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

But back in the 60's, you could get more for your money, than you can now. I wonder why it cost so much now, when they build ships in a computer?


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> But back in the 60's, you could get more for your money, than you can now. I wonder why it cost so much now, when they build ships in a computer?


Not necessarily. Technology has brought the cost down and improved the quality to such an extent that for the equivalent amount of money, one can achieve much higher production standards and many more and varied special effects shots. The only problem is that many productions rely more heavily on the special effects hoopla rather than concentrating on a quality story as TOS had to do.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Yea it shows, I should say it does not. A good story, now a days what is that. Look at SW 1,and 2. Fantastic FX, weak story.


----------



## Nighthawk

The only real drawback to all the effects-heavy work is that the movies lose their realistic aspects. Look at the first eight Star Trek movies: by and large that was all physical models. Nemesis saw the physical model of the Enterprise-E replaced with a digital mesh that was modified. I'm not so sure all the effects are a good thing... I still think physical models are better, though. But that's me.


----------



## John P

Nighthawk said:


> The only real drawback to all the effects-heavy work is that the movies lose their realistic aspects. Look at the first eight Star Trek movies: by and large that was all physical models. Nemesis saw the physical model of the Enterprise-E replaced with a digital mesh that was modified. I'm not so sure all the effects are a good thing... I still think physical models are better, though. But that's me.


 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=99640


----------



## John P

Another drawback is to us modelers. For instance, the changes between the different versions of the original Enterprise can be expressed with add-on parts. The shape of the thing never changed. But the Enterprise-E mesh was tweaked and altered radically for each movie. It was actually a completely different shape (though subtley) in the last film.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Never seened shot from TOS, someone eating a Tribble! It is not like the species will be killed off! :roll:


----------



## Warped9

Royally screwed?

GR's original idea for the Talosians were crab like creatures, but obviously that was beyond the f/x resources of the day. But what if it had been possible? Might we have gotten something like this?


----------



## Tholian

Is that from Starship Troopers?


----------



## El Gato

^ Nope. It's a "shadow" from Babylon 5.


----------



## Tholian

El Gato said:


> ^ Nope. It's a "shadow" from Babylon 5.



Ahhh!, I never really watched that show.


_(dodging Rocks!)_ :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

And you call yourself a Sci-Fi fan! Step out from behind that tree! I won't hit you. Promise! :devil:


----------



## El Gato

You don't know what you're missing. 

José


----------



## Tholian

El Gato said:


> You don't know what you're missing.
> 
> José


I know, I have seen a couple of shows. But I am broke and have only the Basic Basic Channels. I hope to get the Sci-Fi channel soon, I would like to see that New Battlestar Galactica coming out in January, plus I miss a lot of the good shows they have on there.

Sigh! To be poor!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Sci-Fi don't run Babylon 5 anymore. But I hope you can get Sci-Fi, all fans need it.


----------



## Warped9

I'm working on a new set of _Star Trek: New Era_ pics. Here are a couple of scenes from an adaptation of "Dreadnought."


----------



## JGG1701

Say ....Is'nt that Andorian guy "Kang" The Klingon from TOS?????????????


----------



## StarshipClass

Whoo-hoo! TOO friggin' cool!  That Andorian looks like he's really there!

Very dramatic shot of the ship, as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

That Andorian was a real bitch to put together. But yes it is Michael Ansara that I morphed from a Technomage into an Andorian Starfleet Admiral giving Kirk his orders.


----------



## JGG1701

:thumbsup: Very, very cool Mr. Warped9 . You do the most EXCELLANT work !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> I'm working on a new set of _Star Trek: New Era_ pics. Here are a couple of scenes from an adaptation of "Dreadnought."


And here are some follow-ups as forces are gathering...


----------



## Tholian

What is the name of the Book? Dreadnought? By the Pictures you post saying it is related to the Book, maybe I will have to pick this up.


----------



## Warped9

_Dreadnought_ and its sequel _Battlestations_ were written by Diane Carey. I did say my pics were an adaptation because while the rogue Starfleet officers' motives are the same the books did not involve Klingons in battle.

My adaptation is as follows: The pics I've shown show Kirk receiving orders that Starfleet's newest prototype, the _Excelsior_, has gone missing under command of an outspoken Starfleet Admiral. The _Enterprise_ comes across ships wrecked by the "dreadnought" _Excelsior_ as it cuts a swath of destruction through anything that stands in its way. Kirk convinces the Klingons, who are hunting the _Excelsior_, that they must collaborate to stop the rogue ship from precipitating a war. Of course Kirk's orders are to capture and retrieve the ship if possible but destroy it if necessary--it mustn't fall into non-Federation hands at all costs.

I would imagine such a story would be somewhat parallel to TNG's "The Wounded" (?) where a Starfleet Captain goes rogue against the Cardassians....and perhaps with some justification.


----------



## Warped9

*"Wargame"* adapted from the novel "Dreadnought."

Shirtly before the _Enterprise_ is scheduled to leave Starpost _Tranquillity_ Kirk is met by a ranking Starfleet Admiral. During a seemingly routine tour of the ship the Admiral delivers Kirk new orders and startling news: the _Enterprise_ is to hunt down Starfleet's newest prototype vessel.

Since even the Earth/Romulan war more than a century earlier a small yet vocal minority has always pushed for humanity and then later the Federation to take a more assertive proactive posture against threat forces. Down thrugh the years there has been pressure for action to be taken to subdue threats before they can be allowed to escalate further. These pressures usually took the form of calling for more warships and enhanced intelligence actons. After the brief "Four Years War" with the Klingons in the 2240s there had even been pressure to develop the then new _Constitution-_class cruisers as full-fledged warships. These pressures had usually been tempered by saner heads who believed in strong defensive capability while not unduly provoking crises--walking a fine line.

Most recently Starfleet had been testing the _Excelsior_, a prototype testbed for new sciences and technologies that had been developed concurrently with the newly refit _Constitution-_class. However, unbeknown to Starfleet Command the Admiral in charge of the _Excelsior_ program had been quietly pursuing his own agenda intent on developing a fully operational vessel fully oriented towards combat. When this became known the _Excelsior_ was already launched upon trials. The _Excelsior_ was immediately ordered to return to port. And hence lies the current problem: the _Exclesior_ failed to respond to orders and has since disappeared. Starfleet Command now fears that Admiral Hanover and a small group of loyal officers are intent upon precipitating an incident with the Klingon Empire or some other threat power and thereby force the Federation upon on a path of submission of opposing powers in order to survive.

Kirk, of course, is astonished to learn of such a mad scheme perpetrated by a supposedly loyal and decorated Starfleet flag officer. His orders nonetheless are clear: Kirk will quietly rendezvous with a "wargames" squadron and hunt down the _Excelsior_ and arrest Admiral Hanover. Furthermore Kirk is to attempt retieval of the _Excelsior_ if at all possible. But under no circumstances can the ship be allowed to fall into hostile hands, and therefore under such case the _Excelsior_ must be destroyed.

On the trail of the _Excelsior's_ last known positions the _Enterprise_ crew are horrified to discover the recent wreckage of another Federation starship. The pressure mounts to find the rogue ship before any incident can be initiated, but they despair upon finding a wrecked Klingon battlecruiser. The _Enterprise_ subsequently rendezvous with its "wargames" squadron...and then soon encounters a Klingon battle squadron determinedly hunting the errant _Excelsior._ 

Kirk takes a chance and beams aboard the lead Klingon ship in order to convince the Klingons to let Starfleet handle the _Excelsior._ The Klingon commander reluctantly agrees that he will allow Kirk one chance to prove his case and subdue the _Excelsior,_ but should he fail then the Klingon Empire will take matters into their hands. Kirk is in a quandry because although Hanover and the _Excelsior_ are in violation of Federation law he cannot stand by and allow the Klingons to attack Federation personnel and property unanswered.

The _Excelsior_ is subsequently found whereupon it proceeds to savage Kirk's squadron. Two ships are destroyed and the _Enterprise_ and another vessel are barely able to withdraw. After much deliberation Kirk decides he has no choice but to cooperate with the Klingons in order to stop Hanover. But in order to win the Klingons' cooperation he is placed in the untenable position of having to share information regarding the _Excelsior's_ capabilities. If all goes wrong Kirk could be tried for treason. Even if successful awkward questions may still have to be answered...










Now what would be a credible resolution scenario?


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent work, Warped!

Resolution? Perhaps have the critically wounded _1701_ saucer split off from its drive section, Scotty staying behind (Wounded himself? Stubbornly staying in order to save his engines while Kirk has decided he can't risk the time nor effort?) to make a long odds attempt to repair the damage. 

Kirk takes the crippled saucer away from the battlefield on what impulse power is left him towards the nearly completely wrecked Klingon ships. 

The Klingon ships however are designed differently than Fed ships. While Kirk is without phasers or torps, the Klingon ships' most protected and survivable system is the weapons' system. Both ships manage to launch a few torps and bring down the _Dreadnought's _ shields but are themselves destroyed in retaliation or due to the damage caused by launching the torps.

This leaves the _Enterprise's _ saucer, adrift in space due to the Klingon ships' destruction knocking out impulse engines, at the mercy of the _Dreadnought_. 

Scotty meanwhile has temporarily patched the warp core but realizes that unless he jettisons one of the nacelles which is badly damaged, the repairs he made will be for nought since the nacelle will explode and destroy them anyway.

He uses a workbee to cut through the remaining tenuous structural connections and then, with the help of other work bees starts pushing the nacelle away from the ship, his workbee, located at the very rear of the nacelle, doing the guidance. He then gets an idea. 

Once the momentum picks up, Scotty orders the other workbees back to the shuttlebay and determines to guide the nacelle away. There is a countdown to the nacelle's destruction as Scotty, seeing the plight of the _1701 _ saucer, guides the nacelle towards the _Dreadnought_. 

The nacelle explodes near or crashes into the back of the _Dreadnought _ blowing apart the saucer (which, totally disabled, survives intact with the crew suffering minimal casualties) from the secondary hull which explodes. Both saucers are blown away into space tumbling until the _1701 _ drive section, using maneuvering thrusters catches up with them and starts recovery efforts. 

The crew is desperately working on establishing subspace communications in order to request salvage and rescue ships. Scotty is thought lost and with sensors out of commision there is no way to look for him. Comes a tapping at the airlock door behind the bridge and, looking out, it is discovered that Scotty, in the damaged workbee, has found _them_.


----------



## zysurge

Awesome storyline Perfesser!


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Thank-you, good sir! I tried to keep it as visual as possible to help with Warped's efforts if he sees fit to use it in any way.


----------



## Warped9

So far you guys are a bloodthirsty lot. It never occured to me to rip the _Enterprise_ asunder. Probably because I've read one two many books where that was done. :lol: 

So what are the possible outcomes?
- Hanover is convinced to surrender himself and the ship. This doesn't sound like a likely scenario. And certainly it doesn't sound like one likely to appease the Klingons.
- Hanoever finds himself in a corner and with an attack of conscience and elects to self-destruct. I find this also too pat, but a twist could be added to make it work. What if Hanover agrees to surrender the _Excelsior_and crew, but he himself must be surrendered to the Klingons? This _might_ appease the Klingons, but it also creates a potentially serious security problem for the Federation--that admiral has a lot of classified knowledge in his head that the Klingons would likely have little trouble extracting. Personally I like this scenario because it sets up a possible storyline down the road and because it sounds so TOS-like. This admiral just may be willing to sacrifice himself for what he twistedly believes is the greter good. But in truth it still puts Kirk in a potentially awkward spot with Command and possibly even the Federation, and may in truth be just temporarily forestalling a war.
- The _Excelsior_ is destroyed through familiar Kirk-like cunning. This has tremendous appeal, but it would have to be really well written to make it work credibly. After all the _Excelsior_ isn't anything like a "doomsday robot" that could be tricked into swallowing a bomb that just looks like a ship.

_*Sigh*_ Nice to wonder "what if?" we'd gotten such a series. Actually this little project has been somewhat of an exercise in "starship porn."


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee, we need you to write for the Enterprise series, then it will be saved. :thumbsup: 

Warped9, brilliant work as usual! :wave:


----------



## robcomet

Warped9 said:


> ...What if Hanover agrees to surrender the _Excelsior_and crew, but he himself must be surrendered to the Klingons? This _might_ appease the Klingons, but it also creates a potentially serious security problem for the Federation--that admiral has a lot of classified knowledge in his head that the Klingons would likely have little trouble extracting....


Hi,

A storyline like this has been used in DS9 when Thomas Riker (Will Riker's identical transporter twin) stole the Defiant for the Maquis and ended up surrendering to the Cardassians.

What about one of the badly damaged wargame ships ramming the Excelsior in an attempt to stop it blowing the Enterprise up? Heroic Kamakaze if you like?

Rob


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I agree, a bloodthirsty lot! :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> PerfesserCoffee, we need you to write for the Enterprise series, then it will be saved.


Nothing will help that dog!  Not even a lot of cheese! :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

How about this rumor. Paramount Picture has decided not to go with the Rick Berman's idea for the next ST film. Maybe some at Paramount has some sense, or they are getting scared. If Rick's involved, I say be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> How about this rumor. Paramount Picture has decided not to go with the Rick Berman's idea for the next ST film. Maybe some at Paramount has some sense, or they are getting scared. If Rick's involved, I say be afraid, be very afraid.


What was his Idea?


----------



## JGG1701

His idea was to make a "prequel" 
Go to www.trektoday.com


----------



## Warped9

Oh yeah, like his last so-called "prequel" idea went over so well.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Since Paramount has a new chairman, maybe Rick will be fired.


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> Since Paramount has a new chairman, maybe Rick will be fired.


I thought Berman had "Stock". or whatever in the Star Trek franchise. Didn't Roddenberry give him some type of rights to the show?

We are talking about Rick Berman right?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Rick Berman was hand picked by Gene Roddenberry to take over ST. Since in the past ST has done good, he has stayed, but I hope his future is over with ST.


----------



## JGG1701

Well they need to do something with him because , he is responsible for killing Capt. Kirk NOT Dr. Soran


----------



## Dr. Brad

The only reason "Enterprise" is getting better this season (assuming that you agree with me) is that Berman has less to do wtih the show than he previously did. A prequel movie is not a good idea. At least, not if he comes up with it!

Brad.

P.S. Still loving the pics in this thread!


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Rick Berman was hand picked by Gene Roddenberry to take over ST. Since in the past ST has done good, he has stayed, but I hope his future is over with ST.


IF true than GR was really losing it in his later years. More seriously I suspect this is largerly misinformation--Berman was a glorified errand boy who took a job nobody else wanted (nursemaiding GR) and just happened to be in the right place at the right time. He has never had or ever earned the credientials to earn him the position he holds and has long since proven he is wholly unqualified--he's nevr been anything but a glorified hack.


----------



## John P

Okay, I've been dying to get into the act. Watching an episode of Combat on DVD with a ceratin guest star has given me a reason...

Cut from the never-seen 90-minute edit of The Cage, Captain Pike's illusion of being in the US Army in Normandy, with Vena as a French farm girl fleeing from Nazis.










As Pike resists, the Talosians have difficulty keeping his illusions seperate...


----------



## John P

Using his as-yet-untested mental powers, Spock forces his way into Pike's mind...










...and snaps him back to his cage...










...where the illusion fades, to Vina's disappointment.


----------



## JGG1701

Way cool John P. , Way cool !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Didn't get that fading helmet quite right in the last one, but my Mom called and I was trying to listen and work at the same time.

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Well done John! The talent here is amazing!


----------



## John P

The fun of the work aside, the thing I kept thinking most while doing these frame grabsa was, good_* GOD *_Susan Oliver was beautiful!!!


----------



## Warped9

*JohnP*, that is wild! Actually as I went over these I found myself thinking, "What if _Star Trek_ in the beginning had been done like _Stargate?_


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Come on now Warped9, let us keep it just ST. I want to see a tribble farm. :freak:


----------



## JGG1701

How about about a battle scene between the Klingons and the Tribbles !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

JGG1701 said:


> How about about a battle scene between the Klingons and the Tribbles !!! :thumbsup:


[Odo]Are they singing songs about the great Tribble Hunt?[/Odo]


----------



## Warped9

And so here's my resolution.

Kirk berates himself for failure to retake or overcome the _Excelsior_ and losing two ships in the process. McCoy points out that Kirk's failure was in his compassion and hesitation in destroying Federation lives. To win Kirk must set his compassion and hesitation aside. Kirk, of course, understands this, but he is now at a serious disadvantage without the necessary forces to overcome the _Excelsior_ and reinforcements could never arrive in time. Meanwhile the Klingons are no doubt prepared to engage Hanoever--they will have no hesitantion and decoded signals indicate that Klingon reinforcements may well be on the way as well.

Kirk has no choice--he has to enlist Klingon cooperation to prevent the situation from escalating further and stop Hanover from starting a war that is in no one's interest. And Kirk fully realizes that he may well have to divulge at least some of the _Excelsior's_ secrets to give all of them a fighting chance.

The Klingon Commander is initially skeptical--after all, why should he cooperate with Kirk? The Klingon Empire has been wrongfully attacked without any provocation and reinforcements are enroute. If they cannot take the _Excelsior_ as a prize then they have no problem destroying it either. Kirk makes a desperate plea of logic: don't Klingons fight for their own reasons and not as someone elses pawns? (nudge, nudge and a wink to Kang in "Day Of The Dove"). And are they willing to sacrifice thousands and perhaps millions because of one mad dog? Surprisingly the Klingon Commander agrees to Kirk's proposal that they cooperate to defeat Hanover and contain the incident.

After a savage battle Kirk and the Klingons manage to seriously disable the _Excelsior_. Hanoever is cornered yet still defiant, but Kirk argues with him that Hanover must think of his crew and not sacrifice them anymore to no purpose. Hanover agrees to stand down and to surrender his ship and crew and he will settle for making his case in a more open court.

But the Klingons are not yet quite so appeased. They approach threateningly and signal that Hanover and the ship itself are prizes and to be the price of peace. And now Kirk has no choice but to stand between the Klingon forces and the damaged and outnumbered _Excelsior._ Kirk can feel himself standing right at the edge of a precipice because once he fires upon the Klingons then all else will be meaningless and the full scale war will likely soon follow. But he cannot let the Klingons have the _Excelsior_ at any cost. The Klingon Commander asks Kirk if he is now willing to sacrifice himself and his crew for a mad dog, and even as he speaks Klingon reinforcements arrive on the scene.

With self loathing Kirk then orders Sulu to prepare to fire a fatal volley upon the _Excelsior_ for it is now the only way to keep the ship from falling into Klingon hands--Kirk's forces are simply too outnumbered to offer anything but token resistence.

With a much belated show of conscience Hanoever now interjects offering himself for the lives of his crew--would the Klingons deny a warrior that right of personal honour? The Klingons accede to the offer and allow the _Excelsior's_ crew to be taken off. Kirk holds his breath yet says nothing...and even as Hanover is being beamed aboard the lead Klingon ship the _Enterprise_ fires upon the hapless, and now unmanned, _Excelsior._ 

The Klingons are understandably enraged, but Kirk argues that they have still exacted a price and taken a prize. The Klingon commander reflects and then allows Kirk and grudging grin of respect. "Well played, Kirk. And I look forward to meeting you again. And then I shall not be so easily appeased."

Kirk has no illusions as to what will happen to Hanover at the hands of the Klingons. And he will have his own questions to answer for divulging Federation secrets and allowing a high ranking Starfleet officer being taken into enemy hands. He knows he could, and perhaps should, have just gone ahead and destroyed the _Excelsior_ with Hanover and all hands still aboard, but he had sought to minimalize any further losses save for just one more life as a price of peace. He can now only hope that Starfleet Command and his own conscience can live with that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Just like a ST Fotonovel, but more detailed story. Way to go Warped9!


----------



## JGG1701

Tholian said:


> [Odo]Are they singing songs about the great Tribble Hunt?[/Odo]


Glad to know there are fellow "Trekkers" out there !

P.S. Excellant work Warped9!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes

I just wanted to give John a big thanks for recomending PowerDVD a while ago when I was asking about a good screen cap program.

I tried the free download program, but had problems with it so I went out and dropped the $50.00 bones for the store bought.
Its the best money I spent in a DARN (for our younger viewers) long time.

It makes a GREAT screen cap. In multiple formats. 
I did just as you said, full screen etc.

I'm pulling about 65 to 85 screen caps per episode of TOS right now. 
(and I too suffered from Vena addiction)
While initially pulling them as reference a CG bridge, I quickly saw the value in pulling them for a variety of reference catagories. Since I'm in each episode already looking for bridge shots I figured I'd grab what ever is interesting.

Its a reference junkies best friend AND worst nightmare all rolled into one!

Thanks man.
I owe you, and my wife wants to kill you.


----------



## John P

ClubTepes said:


> (and I too suffered from Vena addiction)


 Careful, you'll get a Vena-real disease!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John, I hope this does not mean the end of your model hobby, in favor of photo manipulation! :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Careful, you'll get a Vena-real disease!


LOL! You know, for some women, it's WORTH IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Although I haven't created an image of it I can't help get what I think would be the last scene of "Wargame" out of my mind. Rather than have the traditionl shot of the _Enterprise_ receding consider this:

Hanover, now in Klingon custody, is lead into the presence of the Klingon Commander...

-"Welcome, Admiral. I think you'll find your stay with us...interesting."
-Hanover is quietly defiant, glowering. "You won't get anything out of me."
-Klingon Commander nods. "No, not willingly...at first. But you will speak. But I'm only a soldier...and I won't be the one asking the questions."
-Cut to the Klingon battlecruiser receding into the distance.


----------



## JGG1701

Klingon Commander: John Schulk As seen in S T 3 & S T 6 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Greg Jein's "Trials And Tribble-ations" model more suitably lit up...


----------



## StarshipClass

Super cool! Looks like an A1 special effects fly-by!


----------



## Warped9

I suppose I really am a lost cause. I just love that ship and never tire of seeing her and playing with its image. Looking at that stirs the geek in me in that if we ever did get a revisit of the TOS era (Pike era series! Pike era series!) it shows that MJ's original design is still very workable.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9,

I am with you! I love MJ designs. Everytime I see TOS 1701, well you know. The DS9 Tribble episode is my all time favorite DS9 episode. I had to buy the box set with that episode, even though I had the VHS, just to get the behind the scene specials. 

Have you got the Captain's Bridge CD-ROM? That has got some nice TOS shots.

Let's see some more TOS 1701 shots! Can't get enought. Thanks for the great shots!

Lloyd


----------



## Warped9

I'm afraid I don't have that CD-ROM. For now and the immediate forseeable future I have to make do with whatever I can scrounge around the net until I can finally get set-up for my own dvd screencaps. I have some other model shots and will eventually get around to converting them to animated like pics. That GJ model required that I erase the hanging wires as well as painstakingly "light up" the windows and lights.

This manip is a work in progress of the big _E_ during the '91 restoration...









Boy, this thing still lokks big!


----------



## Warped9

It's interesting to compare the two above shots. Greg Jein's model has the grids molded into the model it seems while the original 11 footer had such lines very lightly drawn on. Evidently who ever added the lines to the 11 footer way back when intended it as a very subtle bit of detailing (and I still don't like 'em). Also the concave curvature under the saucer is much more gradual and softer than the sharper and more defined curvature of GJ's model.

The distinctions in colour tones seem more disparate on CJ's model than the original and the nacelle front end domes (not really visble here) are different and larger on the original (from what I've seen in other pictures). All in all while I think that Greg Jein's model of the 1701 is very impressive it isn't a truly faithful replica of the original.


----------



## starmanmm

Those are nice shots! Someday I'll give it a try to make something close to those two!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I was watching the DS9 Tribble episode, and the klingon ship has more details than the original. Sure it looks some what better, but if you are going to match the original then do it.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Agreed.

Just for fun here is a before-and-after shot.


----------



## Leet

I haven't felt worthy of commenting on this thread. The last two photos remind me of a little piece I did a few years ago with my scratchbuilt Enterprise model:


















Be gentle!


----------



## tripdeer

Looks great to me Leet! It's too bad it's not lit, that would really make it come to life in the second shot.  (Lighting is something I have not yet been able to do yet, dagnabbit!)

Dan


----------



## starmanmm

Wht type of program are most of you using to make these shots?


----------



## StarshipClass

Most excellent, Leet! One question though: why do you have carpet on your ceiling   

I think the GJ model attempted to capture the look and feel of the original but wanted a little more defined detail as well as compromising on some of the differences in the models, especially in the sizing (I think) of the deflector dish and the toilet bowl rim underneath the saucer. It was more of an amalgamation model, IMHO, sort of along the lines of what 1701 would look like today if made for modern television and movie audiences. Not 100% failthful to the original production version model but capturing the essence of it and making it more interesting to modern eyes.


----------



## Leet

That might also explain why the grid lines were accentuated on the model for the DS9 crossover episode. I don't care much for them, but it does add visual interest.


----------



## beeblebrox

It looked a lot like the last paint job the studio model got at the Smithsonian.


----------



## Warped9

Sufficiently pre TOS looking?

*lennier* over on the TBBS rendered one of my designs in cgi. I tweaked it to a little more in line with what I'd originally envisioned as a class of ship predating the familiar _Constitution-_class. I envisioned Captain Pike commanding something like this before he got the _Enterprise._ 









Note that I extrapolated this design from one of Matt Jeffries early sketches for the Big _E._


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Now that is what the Enterprise series ship should have looked like. Half of the reason I never watched the series is because of the ship chosen for the series. Another nice job Warped9! Any more views of the ship?


----------



## Warped9

Yep. Patience my friend. I'm workin' on 'em.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Who me worry? I will just go back to building models while you work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now that is what the Enterprise series ship should have looked like. Half of the reason I never watched the series is because of the ship chosen for the series. Another nice job Warped9! Any more views of the ship?


In all fairness--and not that I'm excusing ENT in any way whatsoever--but the ship in that series shouldn't even look remotely like mine assuming the show is set 100 years prior to TOS. There could have been any number of other things they could have done, such as a ringship or something along what *Masao* has done on his Starfleet Museum site or something else. But you have to think in terms of what Berman and gang were shooting for--they weren't aiming for reasonable extrapolation, but rather for immediate recognition and remaking the Trek universe pre TOS in terms of continuity. This debate (argument more like) rages like crazy over on the TBBS, but I still stand by my assertion: TPTB were out to reboot Trek in their own image.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ok, you are right. The ring ship should had been the choice, it was seen in TMP as an Enterprise ship. Just like in TNG they had on the wall of ships the Excelsior as 1701-B, and they used it as such.


----------



## grantf

could not resist.


----------



## Warped9

^^ :lol: I bet a lot of guys wish that.


----------



## beeblebrox

"And.......now, Mr. Scott."
"Sir?"
"The doors!"
"I'm workin' on it, sir!"


----------



## Warped9

Subtlely different...









Anyone interested in a Pike era feature film? Hmm?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am interested. I am sure you knew that. Since I saw New Voyages "In Harm's Way", I have wanted to build a Pike's 1701. When I catch up on my current projects, I am going to do it.


----------



## Warped9

Another tweaked 11 footer shot (for those of you who just can't get enough  ). The Big _E_ in high orbit...


----------



## Warped9

A little something I dug out from several years ago...


----------



## Four Mad Men

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now that is what the Enterprise series ship should have looked like. Half of the reason I never watched the series is because of the ship chosen for the series.


I find it odd that you say that Lloyd. Becuase if you remove the secondary hull it's pretty much what you've got for "ST: Enterprise".


----------



## Warped9

I think there is an overall aesthetic sensibility at work as well that distinguishes what I've tried to do and what others have done in contrast to what the production gang on ENT has done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Four Mad Men said:


> I find it odd that you say that Lloyd. Becuase if you remove the secondary hull it's pretty much what you've got for "ST: Enterprise".


But it looks right, you can't say that for the STNG/DS9/Vovager designed NX-01. I hope that somebody comes to their senses, and say that ST:Enterprise is a what if series. Don't get me started! :freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men

Well I was most referencing the way the elements are put together (saucer, outrigger, nacelles attached to outrigger). I too would have liked for the "look and feel" of the ship exterior to be more in keeping with the original series as opposed to ENT-D/Excelsior. The saucer cross-section especially (the top outer rim should be larger than the lower outer rim, not the other way around).

But even so, I've watch the show from the beginning and it's really gotten good lately. And just to keep things in perspective, I can't even watch a Season 1 or 2 TNG episode AT ALL (blech!). Such is not the case for Enterprise. But I do very much prefer this season of Enterprise over the first few seasons.


----------



## Warped9

I've dropped in periodically this past season and have seen maybe three episodes in entirety. I'm sorry, but it's no better now then it was when it began. It's still very fanboyish and very soap opera like. I find it totally unwatchable and find it little different from fanfilms or run-of-the-mill fanfic.


----------



## Warped9

A rare view. Tweaked shot of the original 33 incher...









High orbit over Talos 4. Tweaked shot of a PL TOS _E..._


----------



## Warped9

Last minute addition. This is a conceptual effort and a first try so I don't know how else to get the idea across presently. Here the Big _E_ executes its high-warp slingshot around the Sun with nearby stars wheeling crazily across the scene and ever so slightly shifted into the red...


----------



## StarshipClass

I like your interpretations! Excellent improvements upon the original effects.


----------



## Tholian

I love this Thread, it is like looking into a New Story.

*Tell us more Uncle Warped9* :wave:


----------



## starmanmm

> I love this Thread, it is like looking into a New Story.


Yeah, like watching the original show but with the special effects enhanced!


----------



## BATBOB

I've got to say you electronic modellers really have talent.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Love the "Tomorrow is Yesterday" pics. Keep up the good work!

Brad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Beautifully done effects! Now that is what TOS should look like. :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. I enjoy working these out. I must also say that I try as best I can to make them look authentic as if they'd been done that way all along. I also go out of my way to avoid having shots look like they're contemporary cgi efforts. I have used some cgi meshes borrowed with permission in some pics, but I've "dirtied" them up so to speak in order that they look as close to TOS authentic as possible or the way the best shots look on the DVDs.


----------



## JonD

Warped9 said:


> In all fairness--and not that I'm excusing ENT in any way whatsoever--but the ship in that series shouldn't even look remotely like mine assuming the show is set 100 years prior to TOS. There could have been any number of other things they could have done, such as a ringship or something along what *Masao* has done on his Starfleet Museum site or something else.


Sorry to come to this wonderful thread so late in the day! I know it's not to everyone's taste, but I still rather like this German CG version that did the rounds and excited a degree of speculation in the days before the Akiraprise was finally unveiled to general disappointment. To me it has just the right degree of 'primitiveness' and could very easily be extrapolated over 100 years into first the Daedalus classes and then the more graceful and advanced design of the Big E. Plus it's a lovely bit of CG modelling. Kudos to whoever did it.


----------



## Warped9

Yes. That has the right look to it. What a damned shame that such people are not working at Paramount.


----------



## Warped9

A rather young Academy graduate on his first assignment...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Does Starfleet know that you are accessing their computer banks?


----------



## Warped9

Ensign Spock: "Captain... Sir, I most certainly did not dip that Yeoman's curls in an ink well."


----------



## Warped9

Here are a couple of items I've never shared with you before. Not scenes but kinda neat I think. I did them several yaesr ago.


----------



## Tholian

OMG! Did you draw those! Wow, they are Freaking Awesome. You have great Talent my freind!. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men

That one of Kirk is excellent!

<disclaimer>They are all good and much better than I could manage</disclaimer>

Although Uhura really looks more like Spock and Scotty looks like Gary Coleman saying "What'chu talkin' 'bout Willis?". Or in this case "What'chu talkin' 'bout Mr. Spock?".


----------



## Lloyd Collins

They look real good!

Four Mad Men is upset your Galileo look better than his. :devil: :jest:


----------



## Four Mad Men

Now don't get me wrong. I like all three images. One just exceeds the others in capturing the subject.

There is a famous quote from Dr. McCoy... _"What the Klingon has said is unimportant, and we do not hear is words."_


----------



## Warped9

A young Medical Lieutenant awaits the arrival of her new assignment...


----------



## Warped9

A young doctor reports aboard for his first deepspace assignment outbound for Dramia II...


----------



## John P

You're so productive you blew your bandwidth allotment! :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Hmm. Yeah I'll have to take care of that. Funny though, I've never seen it do that before.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm lost without the pictures! WHERE ARE THE PICTURES? Someone HELP ME!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Now, now PerfesserCoffee. They will return. Calm, be at peace, trust the Force. Sorry wrong show.


----------



## Tholian

Be one with the Furom Perfesser Coffee!


----------



## StarshipClass

Yes. 

I am calm now. 

The pictures do not matter. 

It is the force that counts.


----------



## Warped9

Respects to *John P* for his modeling. I tweaked this because I didn't like the deflector just hanging out there (I'm assuming a different system is in effect here) and I thought the nacelles hung a tad too far from the hull. Otherwise...


----------



## Warped9

Fleet Captain Pike at work...


----------



## JGG1701

Very nice Pike, Mr. Warped9 :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Warped9

A young miracle worker in the making...









He looks like he's been up all night and couldn't find his comb. :lol:

"Ne'er drink unless ye're willin' te pay for it the next day."


----------



## Warped9

A young officer earning his wings on his first deepspace assignment...


----------



## Warped9

Early days, before they were legends...


----------



## JGG1701

Where's Chekov ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

He wasn't born yet! LOL


----------



## Warped9

I didn't think anyone would want to see a 5 or so year old or so Chekov.


----------



## Tholian

Warped9 said:


> I didn't think anyone would want to see a 5 or so year old or so Chekov.



LOL, Get a picture of a Kid on a Hoverboard! :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Here's a revisit of the idea if WNMHGB had bridged "The Cage" and the regular series a little differently...


----------



## JGG1701

Warped9 said:


> I didn't think anyone would want to see a 5 or so year old or so Chekov.


Yes but HE did have HIS early days as well (In the academy or otherwise)
didn't he ?


----------



## Warped9

Yep, he did. I'll see what I can do. Hmm. tie-dye shirt, _long_ hair and a joint perhaps.


----------



## JGG1701

Hmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if "Mary Jane" is legal by the 23rd cetury ???  :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

They use 'synthashish' in the 23rd century.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

^^^ Herberts! Herberts! Herberts!


----------



## beeblebrox

I reach!


----------



## StarshipClass

"Well, rattle my bones and jump for joy!
I got a clean bill of health from Dr. McCoy!"


----------



## Leet

> Hmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if "Mary Jane" is legal by the 23rd cetury ???


 I suppose it could explain Kirk's growing gut as the series progressed....


----------



## Warped9

Honor Blackman guest stars, and proving once and for all that Janice Lester was a bitter loon. It wasn't that Starfleet excludes women from commanding starships, but that they exclude nutbars like Lester...


I tweaked this costume. It was originally Yeoman Smith's from WNMHGB, but I added the TOS era insignia, the Captain's rank braiding, made the collar smaller (it doesn't work in black--I tried) and finally tweaked the colour to be more TOS era.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Are you sure you did not tweaked anything else. :devil:


----------



## Warped9

Well, the next step would be if I could make the body look a bit more like Blackman's who was a little more broad shouldered and a bit bustier.


----------



## Warped9

The series bridge coloured more like "The Cage" era set...


----------



## John P

A _bit _bustier!? 

I like the hangar deck monitor in the b/g.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9, I really like the bridge. If the series had it colored like that, it would have been better.


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool! I'd love to see Steed as captain and Gambit and Purdey at the helm controls!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Star Trek: The New Avengers! Cool idea.


----------



## StarshipClass

'Fire phasers, Mr. Gambit!

'Mr. Purdey, warp 2!'

The ship's computer could be called 'Mother'.


----------



## Guest

At the risk of sounding like a dope, where is the TBBS board? I can't view the pictures here and believe me, I'm salivating. 


Tom


----------



## Warped9

For some reason the link for this pink went crappy. So here it is again.


----------



## ThomasModels

A friend in town and I were talking about the original pilot bridge set. We both agreed that the more we looked at it, the better we like it. It appears to be more 'militaristic'.

The panel with the single screen above each station in that pilot had multiple screens in it. Some came on and some went off. It appeared as though the entire panel could be configured with multiple screens or be one big screen, which makes more sense that having a single screen above that occupies only about 30% of the usable area.


----------



## Warped9

Agreed. I think that while the multiple screens idea is much better they may have gone with the single and double screen overheads for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Hey Warped, I noticed you took you show on tour. Now playing at Spacestaion K-7.


----------



## Warped9

Invited by popular demand. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I have always liked to visit there to get the photos that came from the film clips. The Starbase 11 shot is my desktop. They do great work over there, and you being there makes it a better place.

No, I am not sucking up. But it can never hurt!LOL


----------



## Warped9

On the issue of women's attire. Hey, I'm a huge fan of the delectable female form, and I love nice legs, but seriously would it have hurt to have given the women just a couple more inches of fabric? Here's a couple of before-and-after shots to illustrate my point. And at the bottom is a shot of the one TOS woman who did have a credible uniform right off.


----------



## ken072359

John P said:


> I like the hangar deck monitor in the b/g.



Me too. It makes good sense, but there would have been less of these contrived plot points occurring --- "Sir, someone is opening the shuttlecraft bay doors". "Shut them". "Its too late".

Or does this belong in the "Favorite cliches" thread?


----------



## grantf

Warped9 said:


> On the issue of women's attire. Hey, I'm a huge fan of the delectable female form, and I love nice legs, but seriously would it have hurt to have given the women just a couple more inches of fabric? Here's a couple of before-and-after shots to illustrate my point. And at the bottom is a shot of the one TOS woman who did have a credible uniform right off.


nice photo editing work but I must disagree, give her the same uniform as a man or a really skimpy one. you choose.


----------



## Warped9

You guys is nothin' but perverts. O' course thats why I feel right at home. :lol: 

_Note: Freak me out! While looking for some related pics I actually saw some of my own manips appear on google. And if you type in "never seen tos" you get hits directing you here. _ :lol:


----------



## John P

Sorry, Warped, but I think you went in the wrong direction with those hem lines.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> . . . but seriously would it have hurt to have given the women just a couple more inches of fabric?


The uniforms look better but I miss seeing more of those shapely thighs.


----------



## John P

I don't see how anyone could think a catsuit is sexier than a mini.

Unless it's on Emma Peel.


----------



## StarshipClass

Mrs. Peel--she's needed!


----------



## mhking

Warped9 said:


> _Note: Freak me out! While looking for some related pics I actually saw some of my own manips appear on google. And if you type in "never seen tos" you get hits directing you here. _ :lol:


I just found you that way -- excellent work! I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Wow, a new member. Welcome mhking! Warped9 can blow your mind with his stuff. But it won't happen to me, I take pills for that. LOL


----------



## MHaz

*How True, How True...*

oops... wrong mssg...


----------



## Warped9

I've been looking for this shot of the Pike era _E_ for the longest time. Just wish it was clearer and in colour, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## JGG1701

^^^ With all your talent Mr. Warped9, can you not clean it up a bit and "colorize" it ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I'm certainly thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## JGG1701

Cool, looking forward to it !


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I guess you do not have the DVDs yet. If I can get my capture program working again, I can get pictures for you.


----------



## Warped9

I've got the dvds, but I haven't yet the means (program & hardware wise) to get screencaps. And that above image doesn't exist on dvd, at least not the entire image.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I used PowerDVD for years to screen capture, but for some reason, the capture button stays off, I can't get it to work. It is killing me!


----------



## JGG1701

How about deleting the program then reinstall it ?  
Maybe? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I tried that 4 or 5 times. I made sure the save to folder is checked. I am confused as to what is wrong.


----------



## Bot The Farm

Make sure that "Hardware Acceleration" is turned OFF. The capture button only works with this turned off. This is found under the tool icon under video. ps you can only toggle this when the player is stopped.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Bot The Farm,

Thank you very much for your help. Now I can capture again! :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Watching the dvds can be depressing as every so often I've seen a shot I'm dying to get a hold of, but can't yet. The first is part of the Pike era _E_ as it banks towards your pov and hits just the right angle as seen in the full b&w image I posted above earlier today.

Another happens to be part of the episode trailers as the ship is slowing pivoting away from your point of view and at the point just after the caption has vanished. I love that angle.

If anyone could get me those shots in nice resolution and decent size to work with I'd be grateful.


----------



## JonD

Warped9 said:


> The first is part of the Pike era _E_ as it banks towards your pov and hits just the right angle as seen in the full b&w image I posted above earlier today.


Can't find that particular shot in the sort time I've spent looking, Warped. Can you point me in the right direction, and I'll do my best.


Warped9 said:


> Another happens to be part of the episode trailers as the ship is slowing pivoting away from your point of view and at the point just after the caption has vanished. I love that angle.


Again, on my DVDs there are no trailers per se for the Cage (either version). The trailors for the later episodes have the ship pivoting away but it's the later 'series version' E. Can you be more specific as to what you mean here? Bear in mind that my DVDs are the region 2 versions of the latest box sets, not the original 'two-episode' US versions.


Warped9 said:


> If anyone could get me those shots in nice resolution and decent size to work with I'd be grateful.


Like I say, will do my best if you can let me know exactly where to find 'em. In the meantime, here're a few grabs from the restored version of 'The Cage'. Best I could find. Let me know if these are no good, resolution-wise, and I'll try and get them bigger.


----------



## Warped9

The first ship is of the ship at the begiining of the episode "The Cage" (actually your third thumbnail from the left is very damned close and almost there). The second shot is of the series version of the ship seen in the !st season trailers.


----------



## JonD

Warped9 said:


> The first ship is of the ship at the begiining of the episode "The Cage" (actually your third thumbnail from the left is very damned close and almost there).


You never get to see the whole ship though in that sequence, as the shot cuts away fractionally after my grab (though I'll check again to make sure).


Warped9 said:


> The second shot is of the series version of the ship seen in the !st season trailers.


I'll take another look. The colour balance on the trailers on my DVDs is a bit off though - very blue.

Should be able to post some more pics shortly!


----------



## JonD

Hey Warped,

Right, here we go. Three more captures at a higher resolution to give you as much image size as possible to play with!

"pike_ent_big1" is just after the ends of the nacelles disappear off the edge of the screen, but still looking slightly 'up' at the ship. As the POV moves up and over the ship ready for the 'bridge' shot, less and less of the ship's stern is visible. The whole ship is only ever on screen in the 'tracking shot' shown in...

..."pike_ent_big2", which is grabbed at the last possible moment before the tips of the nacelles start to disapper.

Finally, "trailer_ent" is the moment you asked for immediately after the caption disappears but just before the ship shot is replaced by the first scene of the particular trailer...

Give me a shout if you want any more, and I'll try to find the time. Also if these resolutions aren't suitable, let me know what will be!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Warped9

I don't wish to impose on you fellas. But I've been waiting _years_ for this particular pic.

This is the closest so far.


And this is something I got from a vhs image grab about a dozen years ago (suitably tidied up mind you, and the colour wasn't great so it looked better in b&w).


What I'm hoping for would be just between these two where the bottom of the saucer (lower sensor array area) is still just visible from beneath the edge of the saucer.

The series version is nice and I can correct for the blue. Isn't there an instant where we can see the edge of the saucer on the right or is my memory faulty? I know that trailer sequence is originally from "Metamorphosis," "Elaan Of Troyius" or "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield."


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I read about the scenes that you found that were not in the series. I found the Galileo 7 fire scene and the Horta. Nice list. Care to put it here.


----------



## JonD

Warped9 said:


> I don't wish to impose on you fellas. But I've been waiting _years_ for this particular pic.
> 
> This is the closest so far. What I'm hoping for would be just between these two where the bottom of the saucer (lower sensor array area) is still just visible from beneath the edge of the saucer.


No imposition! OK. Three more attempts. I've tried to get as close as I could. Unfortunately the frame where the planetary sensor is just disappearing under the starboard edge of the saucer is a 'tween' frame and thus slightly blurred. The frame immediately before it shows a bit too much of the bottom of the saucer for your 'ideal' pic, I suspect, and in the one immediately after it has disappeared completely. So I think one of these is the closest we're going to get.



Warped9 said:


> The series version is nice and I can correct for the blue. Isn't there an instant where we can see the edge of the saucer on the right or is my memory faulty? I know that trailer sequence is originally from "Metamorphosis," "Elaan Of Troyius" or "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield."


Well spotted! 'Elaan of Troyius' it is (God, wasn't Frances Nuyen gorgeous! Sorry - sidetracked ) .The first use of the shot is exactly the same as the trailers - with the front edge of the saucer cut off. Second time around, though, you do get a little more of the ship - also attached. This is the 'fullest' shot of the ship in that sequence.

Jon


----------



## StarshipClass

Great screengrabs! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Warped9

Fantastic shots, *JonD*. The last two are paydirt. I think I can sharpen it some to make it work. Actually there's enough of the Pike era ship to construct a more complete shot I think. I'll work on it. 

Thanks much and stay tuned.


----------



## JonD

Pleasure! Look forward to seeing more of your great work!


----------



## Warped9

Well, guys, here's the first step. Using a number of images this WIP is what I've been able to construct so far. My final stop will be a "working" image of this ship with lighted windows and engines, etc.


I would just love to see this "finished" version flying across the screen in a film or new series. Eventually when I'm done I'd like to hook up with a good amateur cgi artist to make this baby come to life in 3D. I've seen a number of really nice Kirk era _Enterprise_ cgi models over the years, but I've yet to see a dedicated Pike era ship. Personally I think it would rock.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^That should look very cool!


----------



## woozle

I wonder what the Defiant will look like, in the upcoming ENTERPRISE episode.. be cool if they make it a Pike-era ship.


----------



## tripdeer

woozle said:


> I wonder what the Defiant will look like, in the upcoming ENTERPRISE episode.. be cool if they make it a Pike-era ship.


Actually, I've read that it will be a production-version Constitution, but very slightly updated (nothing drastic at all - don't worry!). This makes sense, as it's registry number is so much higher than the Enterprise's. (NCC-1764).

Dan


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> Well, guys, here's the first step. Using a number of images this WIP is what I've been able to construct so far. My final stop will be a "working" image of this ship with lighted windows and engines, etc.
> 
> 
> I would just love to see this "finished" version flying across the screen in a film or new series. Eventually when I'm done I'd like to hook up with a good amateur cgi artist to make this baby come to life in 3D. I've seen a number of really nice Kirk era _Enterprise_ cgi models over the years, but I've yet to see a dedicated Pike era ship. Personally I think it would rock.



Great work, as usual Warped, this is also my favorite "E" view, except I think its best when the saucer is 'straight on'. I used to think this ship version didn't have a planetary sensor, because it wasn't lit. I built one version of the ship years ago without the sensor, just a flat platform - I thought it looked cool.

BTW, is the reason you like this view so much due to the fact it closely resembles the AMT cover art?


----------



## Warped9

Well, I did see the ship on tv in this view long before I saw the AMT model box. But I find it a little to much to believe it to be just pure coincidence that the model illustration seems trying to evoke the onscreen shot.


----------



## Warped9

And finally what she _could_ look something like today. Please be kind...


And I couldn't have done it without you guys. Thanks much.  

_Hmm, ya think this'd make a nice avatar?_


----------



## woozle

VERRA NICE.. though the shadows and highlights on the front of the secondary hull looked a little odd, to me. Shouldn't it ALL be shadowed?


----------



## ken072359

Warped9 said:


> And finally what she _could_ look something like today. Please be kind...
> 
> 
> And I couldn't have done it without you guys. Thanks much.
> 
> _Hmm, ya think this'd make a nice avatar?_



First Rate !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

woozle said:


> VERRA NICE.. though the shadows and highlights on the front of the secondary hull looked a little odd, to me. Shouldn't it ALL be shadowed?


Other than slightly enhancing the contrast I didn't alter any of the original shadows. I merely sought to sharpen the image some and add the windows and such.


----------



## BEBruns

If you look at the lighting on the saucer, it looks like the lighting is from straight on, maybe a little to starboard and lower. Plus there seems to be a secondary light coming from high and behind.


----------



## JGG1701

Hey , that is very nice ! :thumbsup: 

Hey Mr. Warped9 Here's a possible background for you ???


----------



## JonD

Bee. Ooot. Iful!!


----------



## Warped9

I suspect the model was originally lit from more than one side while filming and thus may account for the odd shadowing. I'm also considering how to use this image. I just may come up with a neat bit of wallpaper for anyone who may be interested.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Sure I would like it as a wallpaper.


----------



## Warped9

One of the things I want to play with has always been in the back of my mind. Granted that in the vacuum of space there is no gaseous medium like air to defuse light, but shouldn't we be seeing some sort of amber glow on parts of the hull from the glowing engine domes?

Here's what I have so far...


----------



## StarshipClass

Looks great!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

So this is just for looks, since the nacelles were not lit in the CAGE?


----------



## Warped9

Well they were eventually lit in the series. And extrapolating backwards they should have been lit in "The Cage," but perhaps they didn't have the time and money then to do it. Because notice there weren't any saucer domes or windows lit on the model either in "The Cage."

And so this is how I imagine the ship _should_ have looked like in the Pike and WNMHGB era.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ok, then carry on! :thumbsup:


----------



## BEBruns

Warped9 said:


> One of the things I want to play with has always been in the back of my mind. Granted that in the vacuum of space there is no gaseous medium like air to defuse light, but shouldn't we be seeing some sort of amber glow on parts of the hull from the glowing engine domes?


Actually, it has nothing to do with the atmosphere diffusing the light. There is a large light source at the end of the nacelles so they're going to illuminate the hull. Of course, in reality, the sunlight would probably overpower this. But then, they would also probably overpower the lights in the windows. (Just look at an office building during the day.) Of course, we can take the opposite approach. In reality, the ship would rarely be close enough to a star to be illuminated at all, so all we would see are the ship's lights. And in any case, the stars would be too dim to even register on film. 

I think this is where artistic license comes in to play.


----------



## Warped9

How's this for a wallpaper?


I've already got it as my desktop pic. 

Click on and feel free to grab it for yourself.


----------



## John P

You _KNOW _an NBC executive would demand a beam coming out of that laser to "make it more exciting." :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Pike's expression is, "Back off, Berman. We're gonna do this movie right."


----------



## JGG1701

I Like It !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Really nice wallpaper! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Here's something a little different...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The ghosts of Star Trek Future?


----------



## StarshipClass

Is that a nacelle in your pocket, Captain or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## JGG1701

Nifty !


----------



## Warped9

Here's a work in progress...


----------



## Tholian

Now thats a neat idea! Like the idea of the deflector on the Interconnecting dorsal instead of the sensor area.

A new Class in the making!


----------



## Warped9

I actually got the idea off *Masao's* Starfleet Museum site, his version of the FJ destroyer/scout. We both seem to really dislike that deflector just hangin' out there. Of course this will be my version which will be sporting a decent sized hangar deck extended back from the A/B decks superstructure. Stay tuned.

Would have been nice to have seen something like this in "The Ultimate Computer."


----------



## SeoulWind

I've always preferred this set up for the deflector on the scouts and destroyers too. Question: why not go ahead and connect the deflector housing to the nacelle at the bottom? I think it'd look less cramped that way. Also, I wonder what the oval deflector dish would look like in this case - makes a kind of sense, more surface area on the dish that way may equal better performance (there must be a reason the connie dish is so big...)

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## Tholian

Warped9 said:


> I actually got the idea off *Masao's* Starfleet Museum site, his version of the FJ destroyer/scout. We both seem to really dislike that deflector just hangin' out there. Of course this will be my version which will be sporting a decent sized hangar deck extended back from the A/B decks superstructure. Stay tuned.
> 
> Would have been nice to have seen something like this in "The Ultimate Computer."


Got a site URL? I think I remember seeing that once. Not sure though. :wave:


----------



## Warped9

http://www.starfleet-museum.org/


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Everytime I see your work, you always seem to out do what you have done before! :thumbsup: 

I just might try to build that later. :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Ready for action...









I must say I rather like the look of this. The added hangar extending back from the A/B deck superstructure as well as integrating the deflector into the dorsal (and I had to lengthen the dorsal a smidgen) lends the ship a more distinct feel and look less like a mere plain _Constitution_ variant. I think it looks fast, highly maneuverable and rugged.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Ohh... now I wanna kitbash one!


----------



## JGG1701

Warped9 said:


> http://www.starfleet-museum.org/


Now that is a great site !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent work, Warped! It is indeed inspiring!


----------



## Warped9

Here's a cobbled up multi-view of the destroyer class _U.S.S. Masao._


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Fantastic! I just might have to build the ship, when I get caught up on the other models.

Will that ever happen?


----------



## Four Mad Men

I like that. I really do. Solves the hanger bay issue nicely and the dish issue superbly!


----------



## Warped9

Candidly I'm not really happy with the hangar area. The familiar clamshell almost right of the _Connie_ design doesn't look right to me. I may play with it some more.


----------



## Griffworks

About a year and a half ago, Ravenstar Studios toyed w/the idea of a topside mounted hangar deck that is an extension of the B/C deck area. He did a buildup for the 18" TOS Enterprise kit as a scout/destroyer and cast a few. I'm one of the lucky few folks to get one. Instead of just "popping" the upper portion of the aft secondary hull, he made it a flat upper surface w/rounded edges. Looks pretty good that way. 

He included a sort of "deflector pod" that fit flush to the underside of the nacelle, as well. It looks like it would work alright if you didn't have the "grill" on the bottom like on the FJD designs stuff. The main way he had the sensor "dish" set up, tho, was to mount it FJD style. 










- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P

It shall be built!










Thanks for the graphic, warped! I was wondering what NCC to use .

I'm considering leaving the windows off the neck. I'm thinking the neck would be mostly engineering machinery equipment, and I don't think there'd be much room for amenities.


----------



## Tholian

John P said:


> It shall be built!
> 
> Thanks for the graphic, warped! I was wondering what NCC to use .
> 
> I'm considering leaving the windows off the neck. I'm thinking the neck would be mostly engineering machinery equipment, and I don't think there'd be much room for amenities.


Awesome, I was thinking of doing that too, But was going to make casts so i can sell/give some away for the 1/1000. Are you going to do that?


----------



## woozle

Hmm.. splitting the impulse engines and putting a shuttle bay right in the center would be interesting...


----------



## John P

Go right ahead Tholian, I'm just a model builder, not a caster/seller.

That's the back half of a 1/48 WWII German belly tank, by the way. Not sure what kit it's from.


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> It shall be built!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphic, warped! I was wondering what NCC to use .
> 
> I'm considering leaving the windows off the neck. I'm thinking the neck would be mostly engineering machinery equipment, and I don't think there'd be much room for amenities.


Cool. I, too, would opt for fewer windows on the neck. Can I ask where you got the deflector housing from or did you scratchbuild it yourself?

When I finally get my site up-and-running this is going to be the _Masao-_class destroyer/scout. 

...You know the more I look at it my disappointment with the clamshell setup has more to do with the "cowl" around it--as is it doesn't suit this design and situated atop the primary hull. If that were a different shape then the whole arrangement might likely look better. Hmm.


----------



## Warped9

Okay, I've played a bit with the hangar cowl shape and I like this better. I've also add a touch of extra detail to the deflector housing.


----------



## John P

Warped9 said:


> Can I ask where you got the deflector housing from or did you scratchbuild it yourself?


 I answered that in the post just before you asked it .


----------



## John P

Before I go making decals for NCC-700, is there a way we can make sure nobody else is using it at the moment? I don't like to step on toes where I don't have to.


----------



## Warped9

Ya know, I've always wondered about this. If we assume the _Connies_ came first and the lesser classes were derived from them then shouldn't the registries be higher numerically? If the frigates are in the 1800s then couldn't the destroyers be in the 1900s? Aren't 700s used in FJ's tech manual? Of course you're not necessarily bound to FJ's lists.


----------



## Griffworks

Not that I'm likely to be paid attention to, but....

The lists of names and registry numbers in the "Star Fleet Technical Manual" would appear to have been derived in a fashion similar to how the US Navy has - or at least had - utilized it's own registry system over the years. Basically, but using a block of registry numbers for specific types of ship. For instance, the battleships and aircraft carriers of the last three or four decades have been in the 60's thru 70's number range with a BB to denote Battleship or a CV or CVN to denote a carrier, either convention or "N"uclear. 

As such, the FJD numbering system has nothing to do w/the timeframe that a ship was built. This is further backed up with the stardates listed in the SFTM for each type and classification of ship. The first wave of ships were all built around the same time, w/the wave including cruisers, destroyers, scouts and transport/tugs - and all with a different grouping of registry numbers. 

IIRC, the 7xx series wasn't taken by any of the SFTM info, so go for whatever floats your boat. And, as always, it's your own cornor of the Trek Universe, so who's to say it's right or wrong. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Griffworks

woozle said:


> Hmm.. splitting the impulse engines and putting a shuttle bay right in the center would be interesting...


Sort of like what Thomas Sasser did with his _Talos_-class destroyer, _Intrepid II_. None of those views - or any other I've found - show the hangar bay very well, but it's where the impulse deck normally is located. You can just make out the "lip" for the landing deck in the first pic. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9

^^ Agreed. This goes more along the lines I was thinking, that the lesser class ships would have the lower numbers. I was just throwing the question out there. But we have a bit of a contradiction: FJ went with what you mention while "official" Trek went the other way such as the _Reliant_ having an 1800 series number as opposed to a 1600 series number or lower.

But since 700 isn't being used then lets go for it.


Here's *JohnO's* model and my comp.


----------



## Tholian

Griffworks said:


> Not that I'm likely to be paid attention to, but....


I pay attention Griff. Don't feel bad.







_What were you talking about?_


----------



## woozle

Griffworks said:


> Sort of like what Thomas Sasser did with his _Talos_-class destroyer, _Intrepid II_.
> Jeffrey Griffin
> Griffworks Shipyards
> 
> * * * * * *


Not exactly... I mean, having the shuttle bay on rear of the main deck of the primary hull (instead of the superstructure), with the impulse engines on the sides of the primary hull. I'll have to knock it about for a while.


----------



## Warped9

From what I've seen in some cutaways including *CRA's* work the impulse section really doesn't take up that much space--we are after all talking about advanced 23rd century tech--and so having a shuttlecraft bay forward of it shouldn't really be a big deal.

I will say that I was mildly surprised that the hangar section of the _Connie_ fit nicely width wise up there. It is, however, a smidgen too tall necessitating me to either squah it down a tad (to get a very gentle taper aft of the bridge) and/or raise the upper surface of the A/B deck superstructure a little.


----------



## John P

^I'm noticing the same thing now that I've glued a hull section on the saucer. I think I'll sand down the hull to match the B-deck height.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Four Mad Men said:


> . . . .If you spent more time in college playing D&D (and yes I still have my dice and the Crown Royal bag I've kept them in for decades) and SFB than you did going to class, you might be a geek. . . .


Have you been spying on me?   
My SFB boxed sets lay unused and gathering dust. I haven't found anyone to play against for over 15 years but if I could I'd still be playing to this day.


----------



## Barry Yoner

15 years?!?! Uh, you'll probably have to update your rules and SSD's if that's the case, especially if you have the Commander's Edition. The Captain's Edition reformatted and fixed up a lot of problems with the previous Commander's edition and became almost a new game with the cleaned up and revisions it underwent. However, even the Captain's Edition has been revised somewhat around 1999-2000 - clearing up typos,errors and making clarifications where needed, but only needing new rule books instead of the whole game. The official SFB site has a section of where players who are looking for other players in their areas. I've not visited that section myself as I've pretty well gotten out of SFB for the most part. I still get their Captain's Logs to keep up on the state of the game, though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I did not know where to post this, so here I am. This FX shot is from "For the world is hollow, and I have touched the sky", as the Enterprise phaser hit the six missiles, befor exploding. Weird! :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

Yes! Strange indeed!


----------



## Tholian

[Spock]*Interesting!*[/Spock]


----------



## JGG1701

Oooooooooooh Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Warped9

Updated destroyer-class...


----------



## Griffworks

Been wanting to do something similar for a while now. Hmmm....


----------



## Warped9

It's a shame there's no 1/1000 PL _TMP_ refit kit to kitbash this one...yet.

Note the aft firing photorp launcher.


----------



## StarshipClass

> Updated destroyer-class...



WOW! Why couldn't we have seen great stuff like that on the shows and movies?


----------



## Bay7

Warped9 said:


> Okay, I've played a bit with the hangar cowl shape and I like this better. I've also add a touch of extra detail to the deflector housing.


Great Job!

This variation seems to make so much sense to me now - before, they would have been stuck on the ship if the transporters went down!

I always thought the old design look fragile to me - looks a bit more 'meaty' now.

Mike


----------



## heiki

Lloyd Collins said:


> I did not know where to post this, so here I am. This FX shot is from "For the world is hollow, and I have touched the sky", as the Enterprise phaser hit the six missiles, befor exploding. Weird! :freak:


So this was the actual FX from that episode?


----------



## Griffworks

Warped9 said:


> It's a shame there's no 1/1000 PL _TMP_ refit kit to kitbash this one...yet.


And we might never see one from PL/RC2, either. Hopefully, the GK Industry will supply us with one that's hollow-cast. 

In the meantime, who needs needs a 1/1000 version when there are plenty of 1/2500 scale versions around? 



> Note the aft firing photorp launcher.


Yeppers. I added that to one of my two VA Miniatures _Jenghiz_-class destroyers back in the summer. Well, it's a 'bash that I did using resin castings from the ERTL E-A kit, but I gave the photorp deck a little bit of height above the nacelle, then added an aft facing photorp tube. Did the same w/a kitbashed "uprated" version of the _Federation_-class dreadnought, as well. 

Now, gotta do your version of the destroyer w/a the upper saucer mounted shuttle deck. I admire the smallish Jackill's style saucer door on the upper hull, but think that the destroyers and scouts deserve something more than that and have thought about extending the B/C deck for a while. You've motivated me to do that now, tho.


----------



## Griffworks

Also, here's my original concept for a B/C deck mounted hangar facility on one of my 1/537 scale Refit kitbashes. This was the idea I was thinking of incorporating into my kitbashed "uprated" _Ptolemy_-class transport/tug. Not that it's necessarily original in that no one else thought of it before I did, so much as "original to me".


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ Cool! Where'd you get the scale shuttle?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

heiki said:


> So this was the actual FX from that episode?


Yes! I moved one frame at a time, and this came up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Griff, you have got some great ideas!


----------



## Griffworks

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^ Cool! Where'd you get the scale shuttle?


It's the ST:V shuttlecraft that Thomas Models used to sell with his saucer mounted shuttle bay, his Refit shuttlebay and in a two-pack. I wish he'd offer up those, as well as the rest of his Star Fleet Alternatives. There was a full line of pieces/parts for kitbashing and accurizing the 1/650 scale TOS and 1/537 scale Movie Era ships from ERTL. Great stuff! 

Maybe we could talk him in to getting someone else to cast those parts under license/agreement...?  



Lloyd Collins said:


> Griff, you have got some great ideas!


Thanks. It just seemed sort of logical if you've only got a saucer to work with and no secondary hull. I don't really like the saucer mounted shuttlebay as it appears in the Jackill's Guides (nothing against Eric or whoever came up with that particular detail) and this seemed like an excellent alternative. However, I'm sure I wasn't the first to come up with it or something similar and won't be the last. Stephen and I came up with the same basic result for solving the same problem.


----------



## StarshipClass

Griffworks said:


> It's the ST:V shuttlecraft that Thomas Models used to sell with his saucer mounted shuttle bay, his Refit shuttlebay and in a two-pack. I wish he'd offer up those, as well as the rest of his Star Fleet Alternatives. There was a full line of pieces/parts for kitbashing and accurizing the 1/650 scale TOS and 1/537 scale Movie Era ships from ERTL. Great stuff!
> 
> Maybe we could talk him in to getting someone else to cast those parts under license/agreement...?


Great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## justinleighty

Griffworks said:


> It's the ST:V shuttlecraft that Thomas Models used to sell with his saucer mounted shuttle bay, his Refit shuttlebay and in a two-pack. I wish he'd offer up those, as well as the rest of his Star Fleet Alternatives. There was a full line of pieces/parts for kitbashing and accurizing the 1/650 scale TOS and 1/537 scale Movie Era ships from ERTL.
> Maybe we could talk him in to getting someone else to cast those parts under license/agreement...?


I think Lunar Models is doing that currently; I bought one of their movie Enterprise accurizing kits a couple of years ago, and it had the parts mastered by Thomas (the shuttle bay, the shuttle and the arboretum parts). They have some TOS accurizing parts, and I'd guess they were also Thomas' stuff.


----------



## Griffworks

Yeah, Thomas did a lot of pattern work for LM before starting up his own company. I didn't realize that LM was still in business, tho! Last time I'd emailed them about a year ago w/an inquiry, they never responded. That was the third and final time for me, so I gave up on them.


----------



## justinleighty

Griffworks said:


> Yeah, Thomas did a lot of pattern work for LM before starting up his own company. I didn't realize that LM was still in business, tho! Last time I'd emailed them about a year ago w/an inquiry, they never responded. That was the third and final time for me, so I gave up on them.


Yeah, let's just say communication was an ... ISSUE for me with them. The order didn't go well. I'm not advocating purchasing from them, I'm just saying they're available (www.lunarmodelsonline.com) if someone wants to take the chance. I, for one, won't be doing that again.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

*More FX TOS scenes*

I hope you don't mind, Warped9.
I was watching TOS episode "Who Mourns for Adonais?", and screen grabbing again, and wanted to share these.

On all pictures, the top is from the previews, and the bottom is from the episode. Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Warped9

It's been awhile...


As a gag I got the ship from the animated _Fantastic Voyage_ in there. I should slipped in the _Jupiter II._ the _Spindrift,_ the Flying Sub, the C57D and maybe even the _Phantom Cruiser._


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Another nice shot!

That is my most favorite matte painting from TOS. Where is the shuttle going to land? Nice to see the FV ship. I alway wished that the ship would be rereleased. But I know we have asked for it before here. 

How about a view of Pike in the window.


----------



## starmanmm

> As a gag I got the ship from the animated _Fantastic Voyage_ in there. I should slipped in the _Jupiter II._ the _Spindrift,_ the Flying Sub, the C57D and maybe even the _Phantom Cruiser._


Yeah, that would be cool looking!


----------



## Warped9

A derelict scout type spacecraft...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That derelict looks familiar, I just can't seem to remember where I have seen it before. Does anyone know?


----------



## Warped9

:lol: :wave:


----------



## woozle

Warped9 said:


> A derelict scout type spacecraft...
> http://img2.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc160&image=07f_FicPic108.jpg


looks lost...


----------



## Tholian

I can't get the picture to come up when I click on the thumbnail, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JGG1701

Nope , no problems here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Tholian said:


> I can't get the picture to come up when I click on the thumbnail, anyone else having this problem?


Sounds like you need a new computer. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

Fantastic! (Sorry!)

Great stuff!


----------



## heiki

Warped9 said:


> A derelict scout type spacecraft...


How about they pull it into the hanger bay for examination?


----------



## justinleighty

heiki said:


> How about they pull it into the hanger bay for examination?


Wouldn't a "hanger bay" be a closet? The J2 would fit far better in the hangar bay.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Where, oh where, are you tonight. Why did you leave us here all alone.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Well it is the Star Wars weekend .


----------



## lastguardian

In light of all the great pics in this thread, here's a little something I humbly submit for your approval...a scene of mine I call "The Rematch." 

Simple, but kind of cool


----------



## Tholian

Speaking of Star Wars, have you seen this yet?

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html


----------



## Y3a

*Disco trek*

I found this image over at Macnn, a macintosh BBS.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Steven Coffey said:


> Well it is the Star Wars weekend .


That poor old Star Destroyer just bit off more than it can chew.


----------



## ProfKSergeev

Here's something I whipped up hastily with my Tritium Class model. I tried to replicate the distinct blue-tinge of the SFX footage.

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Lauren, that is pretty cool. I'd watch that show for sure.


----------



## Steven Coffey

I borrowed from our Mr. Sasser's work for this one.Still in the Star Wars theme .


----------



## starmanmm

Now that ain't right! :freak:


----------



## Steven Coffey

starmanmm said:


> Now that ain't right! :freak:


Sorry ,2:00 am could not sleep ,messing around with PhotoShop .Thats what you come up with. :tongue:


----------



## Warped9

Newly refit _Enterprise_ awaits to embark upon her 5-year voyage...


----------



## StarshipClass

That's what I like to see: the TOS ship in refit settings showing how well the design holds up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It is good to see you in action again,Warped9!
That is a stunning shot of the 1701.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> It is good to see you in action again,Warped9!
> That is a stunning shot of the 1701.


Thanks. Truth is I ran into a bit of a creative wall. It isn't that I didn't want to do any more scenes but that I was running a bit dry of ideas. I'm also somewhat picky and unless I feel I can pull something off to my satisfaction then I may let it be.

My original intent had simply been to "fill in the blanks" so to speak by doing stuff that would have been nice to see in the actual TOS episodes. Then I started imagining things that could have happened off-scrrenn as well as before, between and after the aired events.

This little hobby is really a small way of satisfying my Trek interest in face of the lack of the kind of storytelling I prefer.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> This little hobby is really a small way of satisfying my Trek interest in face of the lack of the kind of storytelling I prefer.


Believe me when I tell you that you're helping a LOT of folks in that regard with your pictorial storytelling of _Trek _that should have been. :thumbsup: I've saved every one of your pics--they're fantastic stuff!


----------



## Warped9

In some ways one could also label me a hypocrite. I've participated in numerous discussions regarding the idea of enhancing TOS' f/x and overall appearance. I admit to being somewhat intrigued with the _idea_ of what could be done, but then I'm also horrified at the prospect of what might be done.

There are some who advocate a wholesale update of TOS' f/x, effectively to make it more consistent with the overall look of contemporary Trek. And along or not far behind this line of thought is the idea of adding visual references that would retcon TOS to make it more consistent with later series and films. And yet this is exactly the sort of thing I'd expect from Berman and most any other like minded dolt from Paramount if they ever elected to augment TOS' f/x. And so whenever the subject of actually considering whether TOS' f/x should be updated I'm compelled to argue that they should be left alone (albeit cleaned up) rather than risk violation of the original producers' artistic integrity.

I abhor the aforementioned viewpoint. Beyond the odd indulgence in humour or just plain fun the approach I'm guided by in my manipulations is to retain an authentic looking TOS visual style or aesthetic. And I refuse to add retconning references. I'm guided in my "speculations" solely by what can be deduced directly from TOS' own references and to some extent the materiel in TAS and TMP. I'm not wholly unaware of subject matter from the later films and series, but I would consider incorporating such into a TOS scene _only_ if what was not contradicted in matter and/or spirit by the materiel within TOS. Essentially I work from the premise that the later series and films haven't happened yet and it once again 1964-69 or 1973-74 or 1979.  

I'm also guided by the example of the _TMP DE._ With rare exception most of what I try to envision just may have been within reach of the TOS producers _if_ they'd had a little more time, money and resource (which likely never would have happened under '60s tv production conditions).


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It is good to read your reasoning behind your work, but it does not matter to me. I am just a fan of your vision. Just keep on doing what you are doing, and I will be happy.


----------



## Warped9

Chris Pike seems wary prior to the ceremony of his promotion to Fleet Captain...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Pike is thinking," Captain Kirk better get away from my Yeoman!"


----------



## Warped9

Or he's thinking," "I used to rail against 'the Man' higher up. Hell, now _I'm_ going to be "the Man.' Crap, I really don't want anything to do with this shitty job. " :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

^^I just read that over at The Edge of Forever. You are a riot!


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> In some ways one could also label me a hypocrite. I've participated in numerous discussions regarding the idea of enhancing TOS' f/x and overall appearance. I admit to being somewhat intrigued with the [/I]idea_ of what could be done, but then I'm also horrified at the prospect of what might be done . . ._


_

I, too, am ambivalent about the idea of upgraded effects. I don't want to see something out of step with the original effects but it might be interesting to see, on a limited basis, more complete effects (additional space scenes/cleaned up scenes from the original with no partially missing nacelle, no stars passing through hull, etc.) done in the original style. It could be a great experience to see just one or two episodes ("The Ultimate Computer" comes to mind) done this way without the entire series' integrity being compromised._


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Now if you could only get Uhura to fall downhill like everyone else instead of uphill during all the ship-rolling battle scenes ... :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I like Perfesser's idea. I would love to see a couple of special edition episodes. Like the effects in STMP DC. Clean up the effects, maybe add a little here and there, but not change the scenes.


----------



## Warped9

I did something like this--on a much more limited scale, of course--with WNMHGB where I tweaked some of the shots. If I can get off my butt maybe I could revisit that idea, somewhat like a photonovel, and redo/enhance an episode in still images just to get the idea accross. It would be a lot of work, but I could take my time and just do it bit by bit.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I would actually like to see the space battle special effects heavily redone.
Not the various ships' general appearance, but done in High Def, fleshing out some of those "Evasive manuevers!" commands that were so loosely thrown about but not covered by the external F/X.


----------



## Warped9

Sometime before Vger Admiral Kirk was so damned bored with desk duty that he indulged in buying a car. Here he is authorizing purchase...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I guess he keeps it in the hanger deck.This predates Picard's joy ride. Captains have all the fun!


----------



## Warped9

It must be said that this particular vehicle is pre-owned. Its sole previous owner was named George Jetson.


----------



## dan1701d

I just spent the last 2 and half hours, going through this post for first time, and just wanted to say "WOW!!!" Some awesome work in here, great talent Warped9 and the others. You guys have done awesome work, really wish we could get a release of TOS with Warped9's enhancements. Great work will have to check this thread regularly so I dont have to spend so much time catcjing up, LOL.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Two and a half hours?

Oh, but then I just realized this thread has run to 56 pages and climbing.


----------



## dan1701d

Yeah i started at just glancing through your great pics, then started reading along with it, LOL, but truely great stuff, please, keep them comming, hehe.


----------



## Warped9

Recasting? Paul Gross as Capt. Pike and Marg Helgenberger as Number One.









You know, I harp on about this, but I see _Star Trek_ coming back successfully in two or three years in only two basic ways, but with similar underlying principles: return to a (somewhat) familiar era, but with some new tweaks or push it forward beyond the TNG era (about a century or so) with a new setting. But the underlying principles must be the same either way--get back to more honest _science fiction_ adventure/drama. Use good and diverse characters and a fantastic far-future setting to explore ideas whether they be scientific, technological, philosophical, societal or just straightforward adventure. But don't just do one thing, do everything. Thats part of what made TOS so grand, a concept that had some consistency yet was broad enough to tell all kinds of stories from the ridiculously funny to high adventure to the dramatically tragic. Isn't that more readily identifiable to real life anyway?

Part of why I think Trek has fallen on its face is that the contemporary producers have to large extent lost their way and allowed themselves to become too insular and too inward looking. TOS and to some extent TNG looked outward and brought things into the Trek universe to be looked at in a different light. There's a word for that--oh yeah: allegory. Latter day Trek became mostly a repetetive parade of cliched elements and incestuous internal referencing. Or maybe the current producers never really grasped the possibilities of what they had in hand. Whatever the reason, Trek has gone far beyond "evolving" since the days of TOS and better TNG. It has completely lost its way and its distinctive voice that set it apart from concurrent sci-fi.

Whatever I may think of contemporary Trek I readily accept that TNG and some of what followed did establish that _Star Trek_ can be done with new characters and new settings. The distinction then is in the execution. All of the subsequent series had viable premises and viable new characters, but after that the producers seemed largely not to really know what to do with them.

Although some dissent on this point and argue otherwise I strongly feel that whoever Trek's next producers are they must be someone who at least understands and to some extent appreciates science fiction. Whenever I watch TOS or shows like _Babylon 5_ and _Stargate_ and a handful of films I'm reminded how evident it is that those who made those works understood something of sf. True, understanding sf isn't the cure all, but it is a significant factor that shouldn't be ignored. Hand-in-hand with that the next producers must be competent storytellers.

But like my TBBS sig says: lets get back to space adventure, strange new worlds and the final frontier. Contemporary Trek has failed. 

Okay, thats my two cent rant for today. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Just to make a small point here. From what I and others have seen, the people who were making the newer Trek, tried to erase TOS. But if they go back to the root of TOS, then ST has a good chance to move forward.


----------



## Warped9

Cgi render of ship by Charles Casimiro. Manip by me. This was a quick and crude job, but I just had to see how it would look.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Just pulling in to start the refit. 
The shot looks natural. Just need some shuttles.


----------



## woozle

and dental mirrors for spotlights


----------



## Warped9

What might a contemporary Pike era Connie look like onscreen? Or what could it look like? I'm sure it could look better than this, but here is a cgi render by *Kirkunit* from the TBBS tweaked to look Pike era.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

They look good to me. But I always like to see the Enterprise, and K-7. Wow! My two favorite TOS ships.


----------



## Tholian

In my Younger days, I took a few of my Models and did a little Adobe to them as well. I was going through checking my Stack of CD’s I have, and came across these two pictures I did long ago. You have to remember I was young when I did these two. 

It nowhere meets up with the other pictures posted here. :wave:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Those are neat. You'll have to elaborate on the modifications to the USS Excaliber. Great stuff.


----------



## Tholian

I had a story line that when the Excalibur was Badly beaten by the M-5 Computer, it was towed back to space dock and refitted as a Camelot class. It is like a Battleship with Phaser turrets on the top of the Saucer section, and another Phaser turret located under the main shuttle deck.
I added a third Warp engine that helps boost the ship into a warp envelope a little faster than the two-warp design. This engine is used for the initial Warp, and then is shut down and the other two maintain the speed. That’s why if you look, there are no vents on the third engines support pylon; so if it had continued use, it would overheat.
And above the Impulse Engines is a Thrust deflector and extra targeting sensors for the Phaser turrets. The thrust deflector aims a force beam down in between the impulse drive to allow the force of the engine thrust to be deflected around the third warp nacelle support pylon.

I have to laugh because I remember all this stuff like it was yesterday. :lol: 

Here is the design drawing of the Camelot Class.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Very unique models. I bet those pictures sparked some memories.


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> Very unique models. I bet those pictures sparked some memories.


Actually, I still have the models. LOL They are packed away in my closet.


----------



## JGG1701

Very cool Mr. Tholian ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

I like the backstory. I'm just seeing an X for the design drawing.


----------



## Tholian

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> I like the backstory. I'm just seeing an X for the design drawing.


I don't know why it is doing that. But I have it on my Website.
check it there..

http://www.freewebs.com/tholian/Camelot.html


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Cool! Smells like a PL conversion kit too me.LOL


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work, Tholian! I like the AMT/FJ look to the models.


----------



## Tholian

*I don't even look at my own Web Page*

*It was asked earlier to elaborate on the Excalibur ship. And without even remembering it, I had a whole write up on my Web page about the ship and all, like a short story about her days in the fleet. 
Here it is:*

The U.S.S. Excalibur, NCC-1705, was a replacement of the original Excalibur, NCC-1664, that was lost from the computer-controlled attack of the U.S.S. Enterprise, NCC-1701. (From the show "The Ultimate Computer") 
The Excalibur was to be a Constitution class vessel and was still in dry dock when the Tholian Wars broke out on Stardate 3220. Star Fleet's need for fighter carriers and ships of that nature prompted the Excalibur to be transformed into a Camelot class battle cruiser. She held the original NCC-1705 from her Constitution class designation instead of getting a NCC-176# designation of that class. This ship was made with two forward 360-degree plasma phaser turrets that would work independently for Tholian fighter attacks. On the secondary hull of the ship, a 250-degree plasma phaser turret was placed for protection of the shuttle/fighter bay and the lower rear quarter of the ship. The third Warp nacelle was placed to allow the ship to enter a Warp envelope faster than the two nacelle designs. This third nacelle was only activated on the startup of Warp speed. After that, it was shut down so the other two could continue the warp speed. This is why the third nacelle has no cooling vents on the supporting pylons. 
On the primary hull right above the Impulse engines, is an Impulse Drive Diverter (IDD). This is to allow the thrust of the Impulse engines to be diverted to the sides of the third Warp nacelle support pylon by sending a small force beam down in between the impulse thrust, slowing the damage to the pylon. In emergencies, the impulse engines could be used without the IDD, but not for extended periods of time. Above the IDD is a Sensor cluster pad to help the two forward phaser turrets target ships. 
The Excalibur is notable for many battles with the Tholians and was assigned the 4th Task squadron under the command of Admiral Joel Nissan. 
After the end of the Tholian Wars on Stardate 4205, she was moth balled and put into storage. She was re-commissioned four years later for the Klingon conflicts and was lost near the Klingon boundaries. It is unknown to what happened to the Excalibur and was presumed lost on Stardate 4215.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Very good backstory. I knew that you Tholians were BAD! :lol:


----------



## Tholian

Lloyd Collins said:


> Very good backstory. I knew that you Tholians were BAD! :lol:


Just a little .... Hot ....... Headed!

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Warped9

Tweaked Charles Casimiro render. The Pike era _Enterprise_ leaps to warp speed.


----------



## Shaw

Well, this is a desktop image I made for one of my systems (with dual monitors) using the fantastic rendering of the Defiant provided by nx01Rob (in this thread).

Not sure what the story line would be to get these two ships into this situation, but it sure makes for a great shot. Specially when thinking of the fact that these two ships would represent 860 people facing this very inhospitable environment.


----------



## Tholian

Shaw said:


> Not sure what the story line would be to get these two ships into this situation, but it sure makes for a great shot. Specially when thinking of the fact that these two ships would represent 860 people facing this very inhospitable environment.


The USS Enterprise and the USS Hood observe a star going super Nova for Scientific Research.

OR

At the Battle of Tholias Star System 139, the USS Kongo captures a photo of the USS Hood and the USS Eagle as a final photon torpedo shot destroys a Tholian Battle Cruiser.

Had to get a Tholian in there somewhere. :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Kirk's first sight of the _Enterprise_ upon receiving command and before stepping aboard...


----------



## GLU Sniffah

^

Thumbs up on that one! Nicely done...but then again so are most all of your inspired imaginings.

I spent at least a couple hours catching up with this thread...many great things in here...keep it up!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Love at first sight for Kirk. Another masterpiece!


----------



## StarshipClass

Yes, indeed! Very impressive, Warped!


----------



## dan1701d

Thats a great shot Warped, really cool.


----------



## Warped9

Thanks guys. Truth is I've always wanted to see the TOS Big _E_ filmed the way the TMP refit was.


----------



## JGG1701

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

*Ot Tos?*

I went into the kitchen, and had to take care of a pest problem! :freak:


----------



## JGG1701

Ha ! 
I've NEVER SEEN hairy cock roaches before !


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> Thanks guys. Truth is I've always wanted to see the TOS Big _E_ filmed the way the TMP refit was.


Yeah, man! More of those type shots!


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> I went into the kitchen, and had to take care of a pest problem! :freak:



Good one, Lloyd! You should have a Klingon version of Raid, too!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

My tribbles are breeding like roaches. Good thing they taste like beef. Hamburgers anyone?


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> My tribbles are breeding like roaches. Good thing they taste like beef. Hamburgers anyone?


Long as you shave them first!


----------



## Warped9

Captain Pike in later years post "The Cage" yet before his promotion. Trying out his new alternate command uniform.


----------



## Griffworks

Lloyd Collins said:


> My tribbles are breeding like roaches. Good thing they taste like beef. Hamburgers anyone?


The local animal shelters usually charge only a small fee to spade your critters, y'know? You should give them a try.


----------



## StarshipClass

He looks good! Looks like he put on a little weight!


----------



## Warped9

My fault. I think the size ratio is a bit off. I may try narrowing it a bit.

I'm giving this a lot of thought because if I can at all possibly manage it I'd like to pull off at least one set of photonovel like sequences of the Pike era much like I did with the _Star Trek: New Era_ scenes.

It would kinda be like a "lost episode" of sorts.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> My fault. I think the size ratio is a bit off. I may try narrowing it a bit.


No, don't change a thing. He looks as though he's gained a little weight but if we're talking a few years since "The Cage" he should have and it looks good on him. :thumbsup: Makes him look more of the command type.


----------



## ProfKSergeev

Warped9, for some reason all of your pictures appear as teeny thumbnails on my monitor, with text at the bottom proclaiming a far larger size in pixel dimensions. What's wrong here? This has been driving me bonkers, as I'd really like to see some of your work, but it invariably comes up on screen as so small to be indiscernible. Very strange.

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Warped9

I am posting thumbnails that you should be able to click on to get a large picture. I'm posting thumbnails because (I assume) it results in the use of less bandwith and it helps the pages load faster, particularly for those who may not have a high-speed connection. Yours is the first I've heard of that isn't getting a large image.

Um, you are clicking on the thumbnail (small picture), aren't you?


----------



## ProfKSergeev

I have tried clicking on the thumbnails to no avail. Is there a common directory for all of your large versions of the images?

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Warped9

Hmm, I'm somewhat at a loss here. No, regrettably I haven't a common site for you to link to--I still haven't got my website up and running yet. And your's is the only one I've ever heard with a problem.

Try going to the TrekBBS and The Original Series forum and clicking on my Never seen TOS Scenes Round 3 thread and see if the images come up for you there.


----------



## Warped9

It's a start. From the same folks who brought you _Star Trek: New Era_ scenes from a "lost episode."


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool! My favortie yeoman! (Yeowoman?)


----------



## Warped9

You wouldn't believe how friggin' long it took to manip that bottom image together. Hours! 

And I've always really liked that 1st season alternate command uniform--very cool and nicer than the 2nd season one version.


----------



## Warped9

Taking aboard a special passenger for a sensitive mission...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Alot of work, but worth it. Another very good series, now with Pike and the Exeter episode, ST heaven!


----------



## John P

Warped9 said:


> Taking aboard a special passenger for a sensitive mission...


 What the hell - The _Romulan commander_!? Pike was in on the incursion of 2266!!


----------



## Warped9

^^ :lol: 

No, but a younger version of Ambassador Sarek of Vulcan (I darkened the hair some). Yeah, teah, I know, he can't be seen talkin' to Spock. But recall that Amanda actually said, "They haven't spoken _as father and son_ for eighteen years." And so outside of job necessity Sarek could pretty well ignore Spock altogether.

I've been remembering how excited I'd been over the prospect of the Marvel Comics _Star Trek: Early Voyages_ title several years ago. And in the beginning it had been good, but sadly it petered out. Now I'd really love to see a first-rate Pike era feature film or series, whether live-action or animated, with great casting and story that could be as rousing as _Master And Commander_ or, well, TOS.


----------



## John P

Hey warped, see what you can make outta THIS one ... :devil:


----------



## Warped9

Hmm. I'll give it some thought. Interesting pic.


----------



## John P

Published in this month's Scarlet Street mag. The editor is a friend, so I asked him to send it to me. He's very fond of printing suspicious pictures and suggesting everyone is gay.


----------



## Warped9

Is that a young Robert Wagner, er, behind Jeffrey Hunter?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Is that in the often mentioned swimming pool on the 1701?

Look at the fun, those were the gay old times.


----------



## Warped9

^^ I was just trying to figure out what I could do with that pick and, POW!, you gave me an idea.

Hmm. Would it be worth trying to see Number One and/or Yeoman Colt in a bikini? :lol:


----------



## Jafo

man those are sweet. i think my fav so far is the one with the Gorn.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> Hmm. Would it be worth trying to see Number One and/or Yeoman Colt in a bikini?


*COLT!* :thumbsup: 

:drool:


----------



## Tholian

Ok, I have Corel Draw and Corel Paint. How could I take a photo of one of my Models, and then add a space background or maybe another background using that program. I have taken Photos before, and when I use that tool where it will take the outline of the piece you are choosing, it always follows a shadow somewhere and looks stupid. What background should I use that Corel will outline the piece without following the shadow?


----------



## John P

Warped9 said:


> Is that a young Robert Wagner, er, behind Jeffrey Hunter?


 Yup. Here's the caption from the mag:

"Robert Wagner and Jeffery Hunter, who costarred in A KISS BEFORE DYING (1956), were both products of Hollywood's hunk factory. Wagner was the protegé of gay stage and film star Clifton Webb. Hunter, it became known after his death, was bisexual. Under the circumstances, the above publicity photo contains enough subtext to fill the Holywood Bowl!"


----------



## Warped9

Tholian said:


> Ok, I have Corel Draw and Corel Paint. How could I take a photo of one of my Models, and then add a space background or maybe another background using that program. I have taken Photos before, and when I use that tool where it will take the outline of the piece you are choosing, it always follows a shadow somewhere and looks stupid. What background should I use that Corel will outline the piece without following the shadow?


"Cutting" a ship out of an existing image and then pasting onto another can be tricky. Sometimes it's a breeze when the background of the original image is distinctly different from the centraal image (the ship). In cases like that (I use Photoshop myself) it's a simple matter of determining the pixel resolution strength of the background, selecting that and erasing it from around the image. Far more common though is the situation you mentioned where shadows on the central image blend into the background. In cases like that I use an erase tool and painstakingly "cut out" the central image and then erase everything outside of that. Then it's simple copy and paste onto your new background. After that it's a matter of playing with a little edge bluring as well as tweaking colour, contrast and shadow to get the effect you want. Mind you most of how I learned how to do it was self-taught and I'm sill learning new things.

Also Photoshop allows me to work in layers so that I can manipulate my pasted picture and background and any number of separate layers individually. When I'm finally satisfied I can then merge all the layers into one image.

One of these days I might post a collection of images to illustrate the basic process from beginning to end.


----------



## podmonger

If I'm in Photoshop, I'd create a layer mask on the image layer, then paint out the image using black on the mask. That way the removal is reversible by painting with white on the mask instead.

Creating a vector mask with the pen tool is another option, probably better for starships with straight lines and long smooth curves.

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins

When I play around with changing a photo,I use Photodeluxe Home Edition. But I don't fool with that now.


----------



## Warped9

Kirk wonders just where the hell he's been sent...


----------



## StarshipClass

Man! That one looks REAL! Very strange situation, though.


----------



## woozle

He must be standing in front of Captain Worf.. but who's the old security redshirt?


----------



## ProfKSergeev

Uhm, Picard. (I presume you were joking.) And red during TNG signified command; green covered security and engineering.

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Warped9

What's funny is that after I cobbled this together I actually began to imagine how this scenario might be played out. :lol:


----------



## S-cape

Probably something like:


Kirk seduces Troi into giving him the command codes to the main computer. Riker seeing Kirk with Troi, starts a fight with Kirk- Kirk's shirt is torn off in the ensuing brawl (sealing Riker's fate). Kirk kills Riker-winning Worf's loyalty in the process ( seeing Riker's jealosy as dishonorable) Kirk poses an unsolvable riddle to Data causing his head to explode, he then turns to Picard and says "You're no Starship Captain! You're not even a man! I'm relieving you of command you tea sipping pajama wearing coward!" " Mr. Worf Throw him in the brig you Klingon Bastard!" Kirk then contacts Starfleet informing them of his actions, Thrilled to have their greatest Captain back in command of the Federation Flagship once again They officially grant him command of the Enterprise! Kirk Immediatly issues orders that all male crew members caught wearing the "miniskirt" uniform are to be sent to the Tantalus colony immediately. He then orders his helmsman to sent course for Romulan space.............


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That's not Kirk, it's Q!


----------



## woozle

ProfKSergeev said:


> Uhm, Picard. (I presume you were joking.) And red during TNG signified command; green covered security and engineering.
> 
> Lauren Oliver


 
yabbut.. Kirk is TOS, he would see Worf in command gold and Picard and Riker in Security and Engineering red.


----------



## Warped9

Nah. Even Kirk would take one look at Troi and, "Eewww! Get away from me, you skank." :lol:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

I'd like to see Lieutenant M'Ress on the TOS bridge.
http://www.startrekanimated.com/tas_a01_04.jpg


----------



## Warped9

^^ I have been giving M'Ress and Arex some thought.

In the meantime here's an update...


----------



## ProfKSergeev

woozle said:


> yabbut.. Kirk is TOS, he would see Worf in command gold and Picard and Riker in Security and Engineering red.


That didn't even occur to me, but you're quite right. Even more so than getting zapped into the future, seeing a Klingon on a Starfleet ship with a _command_ uniform would really throw Kirk for a loop. Once he realises what's happened and where he is, perhaps Kirk could give Frenchy some pointers on buying a good toupee.

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

I doubt Kirk would realize that Worf is Klingon. In his day they were lighter colored and without the mountain range on their heads.


----------



## John P

Hey Warped, a while ago you did a shot of Diana Rigg in a TOS blue uniform. How about comping up one of her talking with Patrick MacNee as a commodore on a starship bridge.


----------



## Warped9

^^ I recall that pick and just to be accurate it wasn't from me, though I can't recall who did it.


----------



## Warped9

Slightly off topic: The 1701D witness the incredible as a crippled Borg cube is swallowed by the new planet killer. A scene inspired from the novel _Vendetta._


----------



## Warped9

Here's another update on the unfolding _Star Trek: Early Voyages_ never seen episode.


----------



## John P

RINGWORLD!!? :lol:

I don't recall who did the Diana Rigg pic either, but I saved in my hot chicks screensaver .


----------



## Warped9

Hmm. You know just looking over these pics suggests to me that there really is a potentially interesting story to tell here.

- The discovery of a friggin' ringworld? (take that TNG with your Dyson sphere _that you didn't even explore for crissakes!)_
- Pike has to escort a special envoy in the form of a high ranking Federation ambassador? And it's all being kept secret?
- Who built this thing? It evidently required a very advanced civilization. 

Larry Niven where are you when we need you?


----------



## StarshipClass

I must second the notion of Patrick Macnee in the center seat and also recommend Gambit at the helm. Diana Rigg would look good in blue at the science station. Purdey would make a great yeoman (as a younger Joanna Lumley--NOT the later Joanna Lumley as her ABFAB persona).

BTW: GREAT episodes, there, Warped! Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## Warped9

Here's the final update on the _Star Trek: Early Voyages_ lost episode...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

A Puppeteer cool!


----------



## Warped9

Forgive my self-indulgence, but I must say that doing these photomanips has been a lot of fun. Looking back over the _dozens upon dozens_ of pics I've cobbled together it's been particularly gratifying when everything comes together and the images actually look convincingly authentic. What a cool way to finally see so many of the things we've imagined yet never got the chance to see onscreen.

Back in the dark days of the '70s when all we had were episode adaptations, a handful of original novels and reference books, some less-than-stellar comics, conventions and the brief experience of TAS I fulfilled my thirst for more _Star Trek_ adventures with building models. Today I still build the models and periodically try to write TOS era stories in somewhat similar fashion as the series told its stories, but I'm glad that I'm able to bring these imagined scenes to life and share them with other like minded enthusiastic fans.

As long as _Star Trek_ stimulstes our imagination then it will never really die no matter what some naysayers may say.

And as long as I can imagine new scenes then I'll keep fashioning them together to be seen.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Don't give up, Warped! I am enjoying you Early Years photo strip. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lovin' every one of them, Warped! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## JGG1701

:thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Be kind. :lol: 

Here's a botched first attempt at a live-action version of TAS' Lt. M'ress.


Ya know the real flaw with this is that the body is all wrong...for a felinoid anyways. :lol:

Hmm. Maybe I should have used a house cat's face rather than a wild animal's such as a bobcat in this case. Now I can't help but look at this and think WTF!


----------



## JGG1701

Getting there Mr. Warp....getting there.


----------



## StarshipClass

Nice pussy!


----------



## JGG1701

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Nice pussy!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Maybe Spock is playing some classical music like Ted Nuggent's "Cat Scratch Fever"! LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Well you have got to start somewhere. I think one of the problems is, the head is too big.


----------



## Warped9

Hell, I can't even look at this thing now. It's disturbing somehow. I must have succumbed to the heat--it's warped my judgement. Uh, no pun untended.

Actually the head really isn't that large, but it looks bigger because I added a mane around it to simulate something of what we saw of M'Ress in TAS.

Crap, at this point I don't even want to think about tackling Arex. When you get right down to it these characters would really have to done in cgi to be convincing.


----------



## Warped9

Who else to play the first Captain of the _Enterprise?_


----------



## John P

Nah, my wife hates him, so I'm forbidden to like him.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I go for Sam, as long as a Raptor is 1st officer.


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> I go for Sam, as long as a Raptor is 1st officer.


 And ya know, they could do that these days!
A nice little CGI saurian alien in a Starfleet uniform...


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> And ya know, they could do that these days!
> A nice little CGI saurian alien in a Starfleet uniform...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Warped9 said:


> :thumbsup:


 We're _wait_inggggg...


----------



## Warped9

^^ Oh, that was a hint? :lol:


----------



## GLU Sniffah

Oy! I could see possibilities for this casting choice...but consider this line, should he be shot in the chest by a laser ( not Phaser, since this is before TOS obviously. )...

As he slumps to the deck: _" I would have liked to have seen Argelius..."_

Anyone who has seen 'Hunt for Red October' gets my drift!


----------



## 1701ALover

GLU Sniffah said:


> Oy! I could see possibilities for this casting choice...but consider this line, should he be shot in the chest by a laser ( not Phaser, since this is before TOS obviously. )...
> 
> As he slumps to the deck: _" I would have liked to have seen Argelius..."_
> 
> Anyone who has seen 'Hunt for Red October' gets my drift!


Love it...


----------



## Warped9

Back to the beginning? My "Never seen TOS scenes" photomanips essentially began with my reimagining of scenes from WNMHGB. And so I'm revisting that. Here is the _Enterprise_ careening into the galactic energy barrier. More to follow...


What isn't evident here is that the ship is the 1st pilot version although here you can't make out the aft nacelle caps. I've grown to dislike the "lotsa drilled holes" look of the WNMHGB version as well as that lighted rectangle on the front of the bridge dome. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> I've grown to dislike the "lotsa drilled holes" look of the WNMHGB version as well as that lighted rectangle on the front of the bridge dome. Or maybe it's just me.


It's not just you. I've always thought that was the ugliest version of the ship and am very glad they fixed it right for the production version. 

I really like the 'Cage' version, however--it has a primitive charm to it and looks a lot classier with the details that were included.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Although it's there on the screen I kinda like pretending the 2nd pilot version doesn't exist and that they kept "The Cage" version until it was refit to the series production version.


----------



## StarshipClass

The 3 footer was, I think, never updated to reflect the changes made for the 2nd pilot though it was updated to production details. So, at least as far as the 3 footer is concerned, you're right!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That shot of the Enterprise, would look better, if you would hold the camera still. You shake too much. :jest:


----------



## Warped9

Here's a treat for some who may never have seen them. Many of these are photo restorations as posted by *Capt. Mac* on the SpaceStation K7 forums.


----------



## ProfKSergeev

The one entitled "Boldy Going" I had not seen before. Thanks for posting that!

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Warped9

_*Sigh*_ Kirk finds he must deal with yet another omnipotent being...


----------



## StarshipClass

Ha! Good one! LOL!


----------



## Tholian

And does the "S" stand for Star Trek???


----------



## John P

Hell of a breeze in the transporter room!


----------



## GLU Sniffah

This thread is a knee-slapper!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Kirk is thinking,"I need to get a cape, think of the women I can get!"


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Hell of a breeze in the transporter room!


Gaseous anomoly in the form of a "Super F**t?" 

His expression is one of relief and Kirk looks a little annoyed. (Looks like he got the full brunt of it. Probably wishing he had some Kryptonite just about then.)


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> Kirk is thinking,"I need to get a cape, think of the women I can get!"


 :lol:


----------



## scotpens

Lloyd Collins said:


> Kirk is thinking,"I need to get a cape, think of the women I can get!"


I figured something more along the lines of, "Superman, Schmooperman. _I_ look good with my shirt off. _That_ guy needs padding."


----------



## scotpens

*Ya don't tug on Superman's cape. . .*

Didn't notice it earlier, but why is Superman's cape blowing in the breeze? Is there a hull breach in the Transporter Room?


----------



## Warped9

scotpens said:


> Didn't notice it earlier, but why is Superman's cape blowing in the breeze? Is there a hull breach in the Transporter Room?


Kryptonian brown beans.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

^^ The new fuel of Starfleet. It is also a good weapon. Good thing you can't smell in space!


----------



## Warped9

^^ Really? According to Chekov you can. He claimed that they would pass close enough to Klingon space to do so. And what of Professor Farnsworth's smelloscope in _Futurama?_ You mean it's all nonsense? I'm crushed. :lol:


----------



## starmanmm

That first shot showing who is responsible for building the E is great!


----------



## Warped9

Okay, this isn't revolutionary. BUT it is my first screencap as done by me. 

I clipped a shot of the 3ft. filming miniature and added some lights. To the discerning eye you can tell this is the 3footer by the distinctive lower saucer section. My backstory is that this is the _Enterprise_ early in its career during the April era.










There have been some changes around here. My trusted G3 iMac gave up on me last weekend. Considering the cost of getting it fixed I opted for a new eMac G4 ComboDrive with 1.42ghz, 80GB hard drive and 1G RAM. Add in the 17in. flatscreen and I've a machine about three times better than what I had, and I was happy with that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Different! :thumbsup: 

Yea, but a second mortage was not in the plan. :lol:


----------



## Warped9

^^ Well fortunately purchasing the new computer didn't really put me in much of a hole. The current eMac ComboDrive is $999 (CAN) and all I added to it was upgrading the RAM from the standard 256MB to 1G, and that was primarily because the purchase of two 512 DDR dimms was rather reduced in price as opposed to purchasing it separately later.


Now how could one rationalize the differing lower saucer section? Perhaps in her early days the _E's_ weapons systems were bulkier as well as less powerful than what would come later. Perhaps the torpedo systems of the day were also less advanced and not warp capable as the later more compact photorps would be. And the photorps had to be warp capable to have any hope in hell of hitting a target in warp flight. It's also possible that early on remote automated probes were relied upon more than later more sophisticated shipboard sensor systems, and those probes had to be stored somewhere.

The different look of the nacelle power sinks (domes) was inspired by the old cover art of the original AMT 18" model kit. This could reflect the _E's_ warp engines in early configuration.

I can see this being the _E's_ configuration at launch (well, it was built before the 11ft. miniature I understand) before later undergoing a refit and systems upgrade around the time Pike took over.


Here's another look at the 3footer after its modifications to look more like the series production version of the 11footer. Note here you can clearly see the differing lower _and_ upper saucer configuration.


----------



## Warped9

Here's my prefered take on the WNMHGB scene. The energy barrier creates an optical illusion of always appearing to be directly in front of your line of sight. Effectively much of it is optically invisible or practically so except directly in front of your p.o.v.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The model on the table, is it the prototype for the PL 1/350? :hat: 

Now that you can grab screens, you can really put them together!
When I bought all three seasons of TOS,as I watched them on my PC, I grabbed all the ships and FX shots I could get!


----------



## StarshipClass

That's the 33 incher that was a bit differently shaped from the 11 footer. Thomas thought about making the PL version like that one but it was decided eventually to model the 10" model after the production version.


----------



## Trek Ace

Notice that the hangar doors are missing.


----------



## Warped9

Trek Ace said:


> Notice that the hangar doors are missing.


  It's broken!

I have a bit of a fascination with the original 33 incher. It shows MJ's mind really at work as if this were his rough draft in 3D form before refining his ideas on the 11 footer. Mind you I wonder just how much influence Richard Datin and the others who contributed to building the 11ft. filming miniature might have had on the _E's_ final form.


----------



## heiki

Trek Ace said:


> Notice that the hangar doors are missing.


Should we see a group of shuttles coming out to buzz Kirk, Spock, Etc..


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> It's broken!
> 
> I have a bit of a fascination with the original 33 incher. It shows MJ's mind really at work as if this were his rough draft in 3D form before refining his ideas on the 11 footer. Mind you I wonder just how much influence Richard Datin and the others who contributed to building the 11ft. filming miniature might have had on the _E's_ final form.


I think the modelers just used his sketches and plans to build the 33 incher and 11 footer. They probably had a lot to do with the final details.

Speaking of details, ever notice that the insignia, impulse exhausts, markings on the landing bay pad, and some others were on the original version of the 33 incher and the 11 footer was, in its final production version, made to match it in those details vs. the WNMHGB version which was a really messed up version, IMHO.


----------



## Trek Ace

There were subtle design changes and refinements made between the production of the three-footer and the hero.


----------



## Shaw

I don't think you can ever get enough shots of the Enterprise in drydock, so here is one I through together quickly in Photoshop to kill some time.


----------



## 1701ALover

Shaw said:


> I don't think you can ever get enough shots of the Enterprise in drydock, so here is one I through together quickly in Photoshop to kill some time.


Very, very nice, Shaw...can you do one in 1024x768 for me?

J


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looks good! I wished that they had a scene in STMP, where TOS 1701 pulled into the drydock, then have them say 18 months later and start the movie as done.


----------



## JGG1701

Hey Mr. Shaw.........................
Is there a way we can get a "front" view of the Enterprise in spacedock?
Thanks :thumbsup: 
Jim


----------



## Shaw

1701ALover said:


> Very, very nice, Shaw...can you do one in 1024x768 for me?


You know, last night when I was rushing to put it together, I had a feeling someone was going to ask for a larger version.

I had made the final version small to hide the fact that I rushed through it.

But, as I wanted a larger version as a desktop image, I started over again and did things the way I wanted them to look originally... but didn't have time for it last night.

The new version (at 1024x768) can be found here.



Lloyd Collins said:


> Looks good! I wished that they had a scene in STMP, where TOS 1701 pulled into the drydock, then have them say 18 months later and start the movie as done.


Me too... so I put this together based on the original dry dock image that I started with.



JGG1701 said:


> Hey Mr. Shaw.........................
> Is there a way we can get a "front" view of the Enterprise in spacedock?


Actually that is a good question...

I think so... let me play with the idea for a little while. I'm pretty sure I can pull it off with the source images I have to work with.


----------



## Warped9

Mr. Shaw, that is pretty damned cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1701ALover

Shaw said:


> You know, last night when I was rushing to put it together, I had a feeling someone was going to ask for a larger version.
> 
> I had made the final version small to hide the fact that I rushed through it.
> 
> But, as I wanted a larger version as a desktop image, I started over again and did things the way I wanted them to look originally... but didn't have time for it last night.
> 
> The new version (at 1024x768) can be found here.
> 
> Me too... so I put this together based on the original dry dock image that I started with.
> 
> Actually that is a good question...
> 
> I think so... let me play with the idea for a little while. I'm pretty sure I can pull it off with the source images I have to work with.


I have only two words: 1) STUNNING!!! 2) Thanks!!


----------



## Shaw

Wow... thanks for all the encouragement! 

I can wait until I have some models to show!

Well, I did put together a... _sort of_ front view (here), and I have some ideas for a better (pulled back) view from the front (and maybe side) that I'll try out later this week.

Thanks again... I'm glad you guys like 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah

:roll:

Nice! Even your 'temporary' concepts _feel_ finished.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Your sort of front, is really stunning!! She never looked better!


----------



## JGG1701

Great Mr. Shaw !
Thanks !
Looking forward to seeing more :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*I have your caption*

OK Scotty, Now that we've docked, somebody scrape that blasted green paint off of my ship!


----------



## Shaw

I was noticing some of the earlier posts in this thread about uniform colors and was wondering what Star Trek would have been like had Spock risen to command the Enterprise earlier than he did.


----------



## Shaw

Of course, when you think about it... Spock most likely would have been quite the micro-manager at that stage in his career.


----------



## Tholian

Those Pictures of Spock are so cool. !!

What did you do? Change the color of the uniform and then add the insignia braids? Because it all looks to be his dimensions and not a head change thing.


----------



## Warped9

Neat!


----------



## Shaw

Strangely enough it is all pretty much the same techniques used for most of my images.

First step... make a copy of the original image as a layer in Photoshop.

Next, I added a third braid (or grabbed the insignia that I needed) and worked to get the placement correct (with the insignia, it requires distorting the new insignia to match the original insignia's placement on the shirt). Once I have the third braid, its just a matter of trimming it and adding any shadowing (using the original braids as reference).

Once these elements are done I merge all of the layers I created in those steps into one layer (while not touching the original image layer), and then create yet another layer based on the one I just finished.

On this new layer I drop the saturation out completely (making the image gray scale). As it turns out, all the colors are about the same on all the shirts after this step.

I then do a rough clip around the shirt (the only part I need) and remove the rest of the image in that layer. I then play with the color balance until I get the color I want.

Once I have the right color, I carefully remove anything that is not part of the shirt from that layer (including the insignia and braids) which leaves me with the finished image. I then flatten and save in the format I want.

The original images are here and here.

I decided to throw together another quick example (from Starship Exeter) to help me write out this stuff.









For the Enterprise images, I first had to reconstruct the space dock behind the ship that was in the original image. In this case, I use sections of the dock that are showing to reconstruct the parts of the dock that are hidden.

Once I have the dock reconstructed... the refit Enterprise is gone and it was ready for the original Enterprise to be dropped in.

Once I get the perspective to the way I want (which requires scaling and some distorting), I have the dock on one layer and the Enterprise on another. I generally make another layer of the Enterprise and darken that one using the levels. The original is usually pretty light, so I leave it alone. 

With these two layers I can remove (erase using different levels of opacity) parts of the darker version to give the feel that the model is being hit with different light sources.

Once I'm happy with all that, I merge the Enterprise and dock layers and use a lens flare effect to help give the feeling that the Enterprise was really there (on top of the lighting stuff I had also done).

I also play with the saturation a little... trying to get rid of the green coloring on the model.


A lot of this stuff comes from trial and error... and as I've been using Photoshop for 13 years (8 of those in a semi-professional capacity), I have a lot of little tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## JGG1701

Nice work ! :thumbsup: 
Do you have any more "front" views in spacedock?


----------



## Shaw

JGG1701 said:


> Do you have any more "front" views in spacedock?


I found some good source images yesterday, so I hope to have some more altered images by tomorrow.

Actually, I'm almost to the point where I have enough reference material on the space dock to be able to create it at the angles and perspectives I need to match images I have of the Enterprise.


----------



## JGG1701

Excellant !!!
Looking very much forward to it.


----------



## Warped9

Shaw, I can really empathize with trial and error because that's how I learned (and am still learning) and I've been using Photoshop for barely three years.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped 9, you trial and errors, turn out so good!


----------



## Shaw

Well, speaking of trial and error... here is my first try at building the dry dock around an existing image of the Enterprise using a collection of base elements I have. The whole thing is a work in progress, but I thought you guys would like to see what it is like when I am making progress.

I'm considering scrapping this one and starting over... using what I learned here on the next one.


----------



## GLU Sniffah

Your trial and errors are better than many 'professional' finished efforts I have seen at times.

That is very nice. Makes me anticipate the 'finished product' very much.


----------



## Warped9

Shaw, that is amazing. I've been wanting to do something like that only it's never come out the way I want. Also I think part of the problem (for me) is that I feel the look of the movie era drydrock doesn't quite gel with the TOS era _E_ aestheic. Something seems just a bit off, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Shaw

Warped9 said:


> Also I think part of the problem (for me) is that I feel the look of the movie era drydrock doesn't quite gel with the TOS era _E_ aestheic. Something seems just a bit off, but maybe it's just me.


That is something that I faced a lot playing with the idea of the TOS Enterprise entering the dock... that dock has a lot of extra detailing (it was designed for the big screen) where as most images of the TOS Enterprise were designed for the small screen (of 60's era televisions).

That is why I used the restored Enterprise in those early images... it had enough extra detail to make the images work when all the elements were composed.

At any rate, here is my second try at a front view of the Enterprise in dry dock.









_Click here for a 1024x768 version_​


----------



## Warped9

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

OMG 
That is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Thankyou for such a wonderful pic. !


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Perfect!


----------



## Tholian

It now my Background on my Screen. Kudo's!


----------



## Roguepink

My background now. Very nice.


----------



## JGG1701

My background too !!!!!
Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw

I currently have two systems with Trek related desktop images...

My ThinkPad:

​
and my PowerMac 7500:

​
which was displaying this image that I had made during the Discovery mission (it is a composite of four different images), but I've changed it back to a Trek image. I generally rotate between the one I'm using now and this one (which I think I posted in this thread a few weeks back).


----------



## Warped9

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Shaw, I take it that you might like ST.


----------



## Shaw

Yeah, I think you could classify me as a fan.


----------



## JGG1701

Great images............................
What else ya got ?


----------



## Shaw

I'll have to go back through my collection...


Here is one from a few months ago. It falls into the category of _trial and error_ (in other words, I wasn't happy with it). I was wondering what Doomsday machine would have been like with better special effects (while I enjoyed _In Harm's Way_, it didn't even try to match the feel of TOS).

Any how, this was how far I got to before giving up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looks better than the original. More real. Doomsday Machine is one of my favorite episodes. In Harms's Way was different, and I liked it, the original and yours is my choice.


----------



## Shaw

Here is an alteration based on Tholian's model of the USS Hood.









_click here for a 1024x768 version_​

Thanks goes to Tholian for letting me use one of his images. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw

And here are two that I did back around 1999/2000 on one of my SGI Indigo workstation using GIMP (I was testing out GIMP to see how it did compared to Photoshop back then... specially as the newest version of Photoshop for SGI's is version 3.0.1).

Oddly enough, a setting like this was used in a Star Trek Enterprise episode a couple years back.

Anyways, I thought it would also be interesting to see what my skills were like almost 6 years ago (on an application I had very little experience with :tongue: ).









_Click here for a larger version_​









_Click here for a larger version_​


----------



## Tholian

To see my Model come to Life is Awesome.

Thanks Shaw!!

Kudo's to you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Really impressive art! :thumbsup: 

Really good battle damaged scene with Tholian's model.

Warped 9, what are you working on? Can we see somemore? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I've posted a chronology over on the TBBS board in the TOS forum. I'm now considering how I might make a pdf version of it with images and perhaps even sound. Look here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Do I now call you Professor Warped 9. That is quite good, and I am sure not many hate you.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> ...and I am sure not many hate you.


Who knows? Maybe a lot of them have just given up trying to argue with me that I'm supposedly wrong. 

I approached the chronology the same way I generally approach most of my Never Seen TOS Scenes images, from the perspective that _Star Trek_ is TOS, TAS and TMP and the rest is irrelevant. I simply see way too many inconsistencies for me to accept the other Treks as anything other than alternate continuities. I've developed a small soft spot for essentially the first half of TNG because while it did things I was disappointed with it also did some interesting things and wasn't that far off the mark of what a sequel series to TOS should be...IMO. I therefore could envision a post TMP era that paralleled TNG in many ways, but was otherwise more plausibly consistent with TOS-TAS-TMP.


----------



## Bay7

http://www.trekbbs.com/threads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=4726173&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=7&fpart=all&vc=1

Sort of on topic, check out this thread over at trek BBS - it cracks me up!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Steven Coffey

Here is a couple of images of the Enterprise at warp .Here is the larger size pictures ,http://www.home.earthlink.net/~s.coffey/images/Enterprise%20Warp.jpg , http://www.home.earthlink.net/~s.coffey/images/E-Warp.jpg .


----------



## Shaw

Well, after a number of tests trying to construct a dock around an image of the Enterprise (and yes, the front view was just a _proof of concept_ to see if I could even do something like this) I finally sat down and spent some time applying what I learned from those earlier images.

I think I'm pretty satisfied with the images I've made of the TOS Enterprise in dry dock, so I'll start working on other scenes that I would have liked to have seen in TOS.

Thanks goes to Tholian for letting me use one of his recent images of the 11 foot model.









_Click here for a 1024x768 version
and
here for a lighter 1024x768 version_​

Oh, the stars are from Tholian's web site... just modified to make them more random.


----------



## John P

[Klingon] Maj!!!! [/Klingon]


----------



## Prowler901

That's awesome Shaw! Now I have a new desktop


----------



## Warped9

Steven Coffey said:


> Here is a couple of images of the Enterprise at warp .Here is the larger size pictures ,http://www.home.earthlink.net/~s.coffey/images/Enterprise%20Warp.jpg .


I rather like this one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Shaw, the lighter version looks the best. In the setting of the drydock, the extreme weathering looks ok now.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Great images! Very nice.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Warped9 said:


> I rather like this one.


Coming from you that means a lot !


----------



## Thom S.

This thread is continued here.


----------

